# Der Winterpokal startet wieder - wer ist dabei?



## Iceman (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute.
Es geht wieder los, der Winterpokal startet wieder. Wer von euch ist dabei? Ich habe noch kein Team gegründet, aber das kommt noch.

Also los, haut rein....


----------



## blaubaer (23. Oktober 2006)

schon gesehen, es geht bald wieder los, mit dem Winterpokal, für 2006 

wer wäre auch dabei ? 
wie zu erfahren war hätte man letztes jahr sicher mehr als ein schweizer team auf die beine stellen können 

ich wär am liebsten in eher Freeride/DH orientiertem team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (23. Oktober 2006)

da hat einer die gleiche idee für nen fred gehabt  und war schneller


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde dann wieder unser Team HoppSchwiiz anmelden, wie schon letztes Jahr.
Wir sind bis jetzt schon ein Zweierteam.
Wer noch mitmachen will einfach hier reinschreiben. 
Alle vom letztjährigen Team werden natürlich bevorzugt.
Mein Ziel ist dann 1 Punkt mehr als letztes Jahr. 

Ansonsten wäre es natürlich toll einige reine Schweizer Teams am Start zu haben

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Iceman (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.
Ich wäre natürlich gerne wieder dabei. Ist ja auch eine Super Motivation, um im Winter was zu machen.

Ach, übrigens, ich komme aus der Schweiz, aus Zürich, um genau zu sein.

Freue mich schon darauf.

Gruss
Iceman


----------



## Iceman (23. Oktober 2006)

Habs gerade gesehen, Tja, habe mich schon mal dort gemeldet....


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Oktober 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> da hat einer die gleiche idee für nen fred gehabt  und war schneller



Ich hab mir erlaubt die beiden eröffneten Threads zusammenzuführen 

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe sind wir bis jetzt das folgende 4er-Team

blaubaer,icemann,smohr,und ich

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Eddieman (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Hab bis jetzt noch nie am Winterpokal teilgenommen. Da ich aber auch im Winter öfters mit allerlei Trainingsgerät unterwegs bin (LL-Ski, Alpin-Ski, Bike etc.) könnte ich sicher auch für den einen oder anderen Punkt sorgen.

Ich bin also auch dabei.

Gruss aus dem Kanton Schwyz

Eddieman


----------



## hubabuba (24. Oktober 2006)

Würde gerne mitmachen. Bin allerdings nur Gastschweizer, aber langjähriger ....
Falls also der Wohnsitz und nicht die "Rassehygiene" entscheidend ist ...

Punkte könnte ich wieder ein paar beitragen.


----------



## two wheels (24. Oktober 2006)

Klingt interessant!
Da wäre ich doch auch gleich dabei. Geh viel laufen im Winter und will diesen Winter auch mein RR ein wenig nutzen.
Könnte also auch den einen oder anderen Punkt dazu beitragen


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Oktober 2006)

Hab jetzt das Team *HoppSchwiiz* gegründet.

Wer will kann sich dort anmelden

Möge der liebe Gott uns viele Punke schenken

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (24. Oktober 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das Team *HoppSchwiiz* gegründet.
> 
> Wer will kann sich dort anmelden
> 
> ...



Hallo
Ich hab mich angemeldet, ich habe im Sinn mindestens zweimal wöchentlich 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden zu biken und könnte mit zusätzlichen Sportarten (Reiten und Joggen mit Hund) auch noch Punkte einfahren.
Gruess us em Zürioberland Jürg


----------



## two wheels (24. Oktober 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das Team *HoppSchwiiz* gegründet.
> 
> Wer will kann sich dort anmelden
> 
> ...



Hab mich auch mal eingetragen! Freu mich auf die "Zusammenarbeit" und möge das Christkind uns viele Punkte bringen!

Kurz zu mir. Gehe im Winter viel laufen und will diesen Winter auch das 2 rädrige Training nicht zu kurz kommen lassen (bringt ja auch mehr Punkte )

Gruss


----------



## smohr (24. Oktober 2006)

@Iceman
Alle Jahre wieder...  lang nicht mehr gesehen...

Ich versuch auch dieses Jahr mal 1 oder 2 Punkt mehr zu machen

Stefan


----------



## blaubaer (25. Oktober 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das Team *HoppSchwiiz* gegründet.
> 
> Wer will kann sich dort anmelden
> 
> ...



ich glaub ich gründ mal ein noch weiteres Team, mitglieder finden sich sicher noch, bei dir @Red hätte es ja schon genügend mitglieder  

dann kann vllcht nur schon unter den teams ein kleiner winterpokal stattfinden


----------



## wime (26. Oktober 2006)

Habe ich auch mal bei Hopp Schwiiz eingeschrieben. Es hat da ja schon Bewerbungen für fast 2 Teams. Für mich selber ist der Winterpokal Motivation auch mal ein zusätzliches Training zu absolvieren. Ich bin vor allen zu Fuss unterwegs. 

Willy


----------



## Iceman (26. Oktober 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> @Iceman
> Alle Jahre wieder...  lang nicht mehr gesehen..
> 
> Stefan




Hallo.
ja, ich war dieses Jahr nicht gerade sehr motiviert. Dieses jahr musste ich beim SBM schon nach 10 Kilometern aufhören, da ich mir zwei Tage zuvor einen Nerv im Rücken eingeklemmt hatte. Ich hätte gedacht, dass es wieder geht, doch das war leider ein Trugschluss....
War nicht gerade das, was ich mir so wünsche. Aber ich gehe nächstes jahr wieder. Und da ist das Wintertraining gerade richtig, so dass ich im nächsten Frühling wieder durchstarten kann.
Bin übrigens auch angemeldet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (27. Oktober 2006)

wime schrieb:


> Es hat da ja schon Bewerbungen für fast 2 Teams.



hab ein 2. gegründet !!!

Name :* HoppSchwiiz  II*  

wie siehts da bei euch @hunter007 @cyclo @hoshi aus ?? mit mitmachen ???


----------



## wime (27. Oktober 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab ein 2. gegründet !!!
> 
> Name :* HoppSchwiiz  II*
> 
> wie siehts da bei euch @hunter007 @cyclo @hoshi aus ?? mit mitmachen ???



Kannst ja dann mit @Red dann mal die Teams zusammenstellen. 


Willy


----------



## Bulldozer (27. Oktober 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab ein 2. gegründet !!!
> 
> Name :* HoppSchwiiz  II*
> 
> wie siehts da bei euch @hunter007 @cyclo @hoshi aus ?? mit mitmachen ???



Ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit alles genau zu studieren aber ich würde mich allenfalls melden.

Da laut Regel "1 Stunde Rad = 4 Punkte" könnte ich pro Woche etwa 25 Punkte zum Teamergebnis beitragen. Falls mich also jemand im Team will bitte mitteilen, was ich zu tun hätte.


----------



## Hoshi (27. Oktober 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab ein 2. gegründet !!!
> 
> Name :* HoppSchwiiz  II*
> 
> wie siehts da bei euch @hunter007 @cyclo @hoshi aus ?? mit mitmachen ???



Naja, mitmachen kann ich schon, aber von mir darf man keine Punkte erwarten. Ausser Chips essen ist auch eine Disziplin  

Aber wenn du ein wirklich krassen Freeride-Team aufstellen willst bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## hubabuba (27. Oktober 2006)

Die Aufteilung in die Teams müsste RedOrbiter triggern.
Alle die sich im HoppSchwiiz Team gemeldet haben, können selbst weder den Antrag zurückziehen noch sich bei einem 2. Team anmelden. Man muss erst vom Teamgründer "rausgeschmissen" werden um sich beim anderen Team anmelden zu können.

Gleichzeitig bitte ich um Klärung der Ausländerfrage, möglichst ohne Volksabstimmung, Referendum, Klage vor dem Bundesgericht. Ich verkrafte es seelisch-moralisch durchaus, wenn die Bergler gerne unter sich bleiben wollen.
(Beim letzten WP hatte ich irgendwas um 1400 Punkte. Mindestens 1100 kann ich für diesen WP garantieren. Die würden euch dann natürlich entgehen ... )


----------



## blaubaer (27. Oktober 2006)

Hoshi schrieb:


> Aber wenn du ein wirklich krassen Freeride-Team aufstellen willst bin ich natürlich dabei



wollte ich ja zuerst auch  



hubabuba schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig bitte ich um Klärung der Ausländerfrage, möglichst ohne Volksabstimmung, Referendum, Klage vor dem Bundesgericht. Ich verkrafte es seelisch-moralisch durchaus, wenn die Bergler gerne unter sich bleiben wollen.
> (Beim letzten WP hatte ich irgendwas um 1400 Punkte. Mindestens 1100 kann ich für diesen WP garantieren. Die würden euch dann natürlich entgehen ... )



bei sovielen punkten bist natürlich herzlich wilkommen  , ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht mehr wieviele punkte ich im letzten WP hatte  



Bulldozer schrieb:


> Da laut Regel "1 Stunde Rad = 4 Punkte" könnte ich pro Woche etwa 25 Punkte zum Teamergebnis beitragen. Falls mich also jemand im Team will bitte mitteilen, was ich zu tun hätte.



allein der olympische gedanke zählt, dabei sein ist alles, die punkte machen die anderen  



wime schrieb:


> Kannst ja dann mit @Red dann mal die Teams zusammenstellen.
> 
> 
> Willy



@Red soll mal seine favoriten übernehmen, der rest kann sich mal bei mir im team melden 



> wie siehts da bei euch @hunter007 @cyclo @hoshi aus ?? mit mitmachen ???



falls ich jemanden vergessen hab, der auch mitmachen will einfach melden


----------



## RedOrbiter (27. Oktober 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> @Red soll mal seine favoriten übernehmen, der rest kann sich mal bei mir im team melden



Hallo 
Ich hab jetzt das Team HoppSchwiiz mit 5 Leuten komplett.

Iceman war gesetzt da er letzes Jahr schon bei mir im Team dabei war. Die Anderen hab ich einfach nach Zufallsprinzip rausgepickt. Also nicht böse sein..  

Die anderen die ich wieder rausgeworfen habe  bitte beim Team HoppSchwiiz2 von Blaubaer anmelden.
Vielleicht gelingt uns sogar ein Team drei auf die Beine zu stellen. Wäre doch super. Na dann auf in den Kampf. Möge der Winterspeck an uns vorbei gehen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## smohr (27. Oktober 2006)

da wird uns hubabuba aber an die Spitze fahren
der macht soviele Punkte, wie alle "hoppschwiiz" Teams-Mitglieder zusammen(dank dir scho jetzt)...

Stefan
P.S. gemütlich zurücklehn und Maroni mit Portugisischem Weisswein geniesse....





P.P.S Danke auch an Redorbiter...(Maroni und Weinglass rüberreich (19%vol.))


----------



## Monsterwade (29. Oktober 2006)

Hab mich mal für das zweite Schweizerteam beworben. Bin zwar nur ein 
Zuzügler aus Deutschland, aber hoffe auf die herzliche Aufnahme, die
ich beim Neujahrsappero in meiner neuen Wahlheimat im Thurgau erfahren
habe.
Der Schwerpunkt im Winter liegt auf MTB, Spinning und LL je nach Schneelage.
Wie ist eigentlich die Punkteverteilung beim Abfahrtsski?

Gruss
Trailseeker


----------



## wime (29. Oktober 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Punkteverteilung beim Abfahrtsski?


Ich glaube wenn du die Ski's schulterst und denn Berg runter sprintest gibt es auch Punkte  

Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (29. Oktober 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> da wird uns hubabuba aber an die Spitze fahren
> der macht soviele Punkte, wie alle "hoppschwiiz" Teams-Mitglieder zusammen(dank dir scho jetzt)...





Danke für die all zu verfrühten Blumen. Das wollen wir aber erstmal sehen.
Ich bezweifle das in zweifacher Hinsicht.
1. Die anderen Teammitglieder werden sicherlich gnadenlos Gas geben.
2. Es gibt da in anderen Teams Punktemacher ganz anderen Kalibers und von denen werden wir bald nur noch die Rücklichter im (Punkte-)Schneegestöber verschwinden sehen. Aber einen guten Platz gibts sicherlich.

Passend zum WP-Beginn ist ja fürs kommende Wochenende die Schneefallgrenze unter 1000m vorhergesagt worden. Und ich habe meine Spikereifen gerade erst bestellt. 

Ich freue mich auf einen gemeinsamen Bikewitter. Vieleicht gibts ja sogar ein Treffen ....

Natürlich auch Dank an unseren Team-Capo-Chefe-GeneralDirektorPräsident RedOrbiter. Möge sein WP-Punktekonto genauso legendär werden, wie seine Tourenbeschreibungen.

Und Grüsse an die anderen Teamkollegen.
smohr und Iceman sind ja alte Forums-Bekannte. Bei smohr bin ich auch schon mal durch den Vorgarten gefahren. Mann war das ein Eistanz...

Und mit Eddieman haben wir einen ganz besonders leistungsfähigen und sicherlich sehr "punkteträchtigen" Kollegen im Team. Wer  das Swiss Bike Masters unter 7h fährt, hat sicher mehr als nur ein paar Bikekilometer in den Beinen. Wohl gemerkt -- die grosse Runde -- unter 7h -- Siegerzeit 6h -- *trocken schluck*
Ach übrigens Eddieman: Ich habe mir das Price Carbon HT bestellt. Wir sind ja "Markenkollegen"...


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2006)

Ups...

Habe mich eher zufällig beim Team Hopp Schwiiz II angemeldet. Wollte eigentlich nur mal etwas rumklicken...   und habe danach keinen Button zum abmelden gefunden.  

Fahre zwar den Winter durch, doch wohl zuwenig um einen Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Falls sich also wer "besseres" findet, nehmt den.


----------



## Eddieman (30. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir ein Gruss an die Team-Kollegen smor, iceman, hubahuba und redOrbiter. Hoffen wir das Winter viele Punkte bringen möge....

Bei mir ist im Winter wieder hauptsächlich LL angesagt, dann bleiben die Bikes im Keller und werden revidiert. Für die generelle Herz-Kreislauf Fitness geht meiner Meinung nach nämlich nichts über LL, und ausserdem macht es grossen Spass. 
Je nach Schneeverhältnissen werden wohl wieder so 2000 km zusammen kommen. Habe im Sommer gezügelt und wohne jetz nicht mehr 5 km sondern nur noch 50 m neben der nächsten (Nacht)-Loipe... 

Solange es noch keinen Schnee hat vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit Biken, Laufen und auch ein wenig Krafttraining.

Es wird sicher Leute geben, die mehr Punkte einfahren werden als ich, weil ich Winter keine riesen Umfänge trainiere. Aber mal schauen was sich machen lässt....

@hubahuba: 
Gratulation zum neuen Bike. Ist sicher ein heisses Eisen, Dein bestelltes Price Carbon HT.
Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich meinen Fuhrpark etwas erweitern soll. Bin aber noch am überlegen ob es ein Speci Epic oder ev. doch ein leichtes Carbon HT werden soll.


----------



## Bulldozer (6. November 2006)

*Der Winterpokal hat gestartet, ab sofort könnt ihr Einträge machen! *



@hubabuba,

Die Verfolgung wurde aufgenommen


----------



## hubabuba (6. November 2006)

Du konntest wenigstens draussen biken. Ich kann heute und morgen nur im Keller ergometern  
Aber ab Mittwoch gehts wieder raus in die Wälder.

Viel Erfolg HoppSchwiiz II ...


----------



## blaubaer (6. November 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg HoppSchwiiz II ...



mir ist`s zu kalt  
mein winterpelz hat noch nicht die richtige länge


----------



## Bulldozer (6. November 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mein winterpelz hat noch nicht die richtige länge



Hast du etwa Hypertrichose oder wartest du darauf, dass dein Faserpelz wächst


----------



## wime (6. November 2006)

Habe mein Konto jetzt auch eröffnet. Ich selber trainiere im Winter vor allem zu Fuss und auf den LL. Wenn das Wetter es erlaubt fahre ich immer mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit das gibt dann im Tag mindestens 2 Stunden. So kommen dann auch einige Punkte zusammen.

Willy


----------



## hubabuba (6. November 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mir ist`s zu kalt
> mein winterpelz hat noch nicht die richtige länge



Hör bloss mit Pelz auf.

Nicht dass die Flachlanddeppen aus Braunschweig wieder Lunte riechen und meinen sie müssen virtuell die Alpen erobern...
Manche erinnern sich vieleicht noch an den letzten WP ... Stichwort Bergtroll.
Wäre froh, wenn ich das Kostüm diesen Winter im Schrank lassen könnte.
Aber zumindest gibt es warm. Wenn Du es haben möchtest:




Allerdings musst Du Dich dann halt mit dem braunschweiger Volk rumschlagen. Da würde ich lieber frieren. Unapettitlicher Haufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (6. November 2006)

Hallo
Wie ich sehe hat Eddieman für unser Team schon mächtig Punkte gesammelt. Danke  Gratulation....
Da kann ich mich ja beruhigt zurücklehen.
Werd wohl erst am Samstag die ersten Punke beisteuern können.

Wie ich gerade sehe gibt es noch ein drittes Team Hopp Schwiiz.  
Dort hat es erst ein Zweierteam - es fehlen jedoch noch 3 Mitglieder damit auch dieses Team komplett ist. 
Also wer noch will sofort dort anmelden.
Wäre doch schön Drei CH-Teams am Start zu haben.

Hier der Link zum dritten Team Hopp Schwiiz
Team Hopp Schwiiz (mit Leerschlag)

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## hubabuba (6. November 2006)

Tja dann werde ich mal, mangels Zeit fürs Biken, im Keller verschwinden und Eddieman neidgegerbt auf dem Ergometer wenigstens punktemässig hinterherhecheln. War schliesslich ein Traumtag zum Biken und ich musste im Büro rumhängen. Auch der Arbeitsweg war zeitlich nicht möglich.

Wenigstens ist auf dem Ergometer (*langeweil*) die Belastung schön konstant (gähn) und das soll (gähäähhn) ja gut für die Grundlagenausd .... grchh... grchhhhhh...


----------



## smohr (6. November 2006)

Endlich gehts los... und schon bin ich hinten
Macht nichts... Hauptsache, ich komm auf meine Kosten. Jetzt, da die Trails
am Abend Menschenleer sind, oder hab ich da einen vom IBC getroffen(Altberg)??

Und bei diesem schönen Wetter, Sonnenuntergang in gelb mit Abendrot.
Möge es noch lange so bleiben, und die Temperaturen stören mich wenigstens
nicht...

Stefan


----------



## Bulldozer (6. November 2006)

Hier 2 frühmorgentliche Vollmondimpressionen des ersten WP Tages.


----------



## redblack (6. November 2006)

bin jetzt auch dabei, im dritten hopp schwiiz-team, hoffentlich können wir noch den namen auf hopp schwiiz III ändern, sind jetzt 3 im team also fehlen noch 2.

also los, anmelden.


----------



## blaubaer (7. November 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Hör bloss mit Pelz auf.
> 
> Wenn Du es haben möchtest:
> 
> ...



sieht sehr unbequem zum biken aus, und in der jagdsession auch noch sehr gefährlich  



Bulldozer schrieb:


> Hast du etwa Hypertrichose oder wartest du darauf, dass dein Faserpelz wächst



im innern bin ich immer noch beim biken in süd-frankreich bei 20°  und auch beim arbeiten draussen hab so meine probleme momentan, letzte woche noch im t-shirt und eine woche später, mit 2pullovern, faserpelz und winterjacke immer noch am frieren  



smohr schrieb:


> Endlich gehts los... und schon bin ich hinten



weiter hinten als ich kann man nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (7. November 2006)

@Blaubear
Aber im dowhill biste vorne 

"2Pullover, Faserpelz, Winterjacke und immer noch kalt  ???"

Junge, Junge... dir fehlt das "innere Feuer"(kaffelutz) 

Oder die Wagons von Hand ziehen???(mögediemachtindirsein)

Stefan


----------



## redblack (7. November 2006)

hallo smohr

hab heute meine erste wp-ausfahrt gemacht, genau dorthin wo dein bike auf dem foto im schnee steht.


----------



## smohr (7. November 2006)

@redblack
Na, zum Glück hats da noch kein Schnee jetzt....

Warst du übrigens am Sonntag um 1040 beim Kenny's unterwegs mit
dem bmc?

Stefan


----------



## redblack (7. November 2006)

@smohr,
nein, war im appenzell biken.

hjo.


----------



## Eddieman (8. November 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie ich sehe hat Eddieman für unser Team schon mächtig Punkte gesammelt. Danke  Gratulation....
> Da kann ich mich ja beruhigt zurücklehen.



Man tut was man kann...  

Wenn ich aber sehe, dass es Leute gibt, die nach 2 Tagen schon 50 Punkte (= 12.5 Stunden auf dem Bike) auf dem Konto haben, erblasse ich vor Respekt.
Ich hätte im Moment weder die Zeit noch die Motivation um so lange auf dem Velo zu sitzen.

Hoffen wir, dass Du in der nächsten Zeit auch zum Biken kommt, um unseren Kontostand nach oben zu treiben  

Weiterhin frohes Trainieren an alle.


----------



## hubabuba (8. November 2006)

Hopp Schwiiz (die mit dem Leerschlag) sitzt uns, also HoppSchwiiz (die ohne den Leerschlag), punktemässig im Nacken.
Also liebe Teamkollegen, die erste Tempoverschärfung ist angesagt um sich die "Gegner" vom Hinterrad zu fahren ....

PS.: Toll ist es, wenn man sich endlich überwunden hat im Höcklertrail die 1.5m Stufe runterzufahren. Weniger toll ist es, wenn man mangels Schwung den 2m Gegenanstieg nicht schafft und rückwärts wieder runterkugelt - Aua.


----------



## blaubaer (8. November 2006)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Ich hätte im Moment weder die Zeit noch die Motivation um so lange auf dem Velo zu sitzen.



geht mir genau so  

hab hueute denoch meine ersten 2 punkte er`fahren   jeder hat mal klein angefangen ...


----------



## redblack (8. November 2006)

hat mich auch verwundert, dass ihr ohne leerschlag, hinter uns seid. aber das wird sich eh noch ändern. vom alter und vom können her seid ihr uns eh überlegen.

redblack


----------



## hubabuba (8. November 2006)

Das wäre mir neu, dass der WP irgendwas mit Alter und schon garnicht mit Können zu tun hat.
Bei Temperaturen um Null Hunderte von Stunden zu Biken oder im Keller Richtung nirgendwo zu ergometern hat wohl eher was mit falsch dosierten oder fehlenden Medikamenten zu tun.


----------



## smohr (8. November 2006)

So Leute, hab doch tatsächlich gestern vergessen einzutragen 
Werde mich bessern  

Somit ist Hoppschwiiz (eins) auf Teamranking 9.

Ich hoffe mein Ziel, dieses mal auf der ersten Seite im Einzelranking zu
finishen einzuhalten 

Stefan
P.S. wie ich sehe, hat unser Teamchef(redorbiter) die Absicht, seine Punkte
Ende Woche einzutragen. Um uns so alle in den Schatten zu stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (8. November 2006)

@hubabuba
da die "alten" wohl alle verheiratet sind, haben diese es nicht eilig nach Hause zu kommen.... 
(so geht es auch ohne Medikamente)


----------



## redblack (8. November 2006)

oder geschieden,also wieder medis. wer ist über 45 noch verheiratet! 

hjo.


----------



## blaubaer (9. November 2006)

schon gesehen   die alte grafik mit den % anteilen ist wieder online 
komm mir zwar etwas mikrig darin vor, aber bald ist ja wochenende   dann wird aufgeholt ...


----------



## Bulldozer (9. November 2006)

Das wird schon *blaubaer*, vielleicht wird ja nach dem WE der letzte schon der erste sein. Aber ohne Schweiss keinen Preis


----------



## wime (10. November 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> oder geschieden,also wieder medis. wer ist über 45 noch verheiratet!
> 
> hjo.



Ich bins


----------



## hunter007 (10. November 2006)

@blaubaer

juergets hat als alternative sportart reiten drin....

meinst du man(n) muss so privat werden für punkte??

sollte dies zählen, mache ich nächstes jahr gerne mit!! 

gruz..


----------



## juergets (10. November 2006)

Geritten wird da nur auf Pferden und das ist viel anstrengender als manch einer denkt! Wobei die Alternative in den langen Winternächten sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist, aber ob sie als Sportart zählt? 
Gruess Jürg

P.s. man beachte auch die Zeitangabe


----------



## smohr (10. November 2006)

Mein Favorit ist der hier


----------



## Aison (10. November 2006)

Ich werde meine Einheiten auch eintragen, allerdings trainiere ich momentan relativ wenig und wenn, dann überhaupt nicht nach irgendwelchen Plänen. Im Dezember fange ich dann wieder richtig an, nach Leistungsdiagnostik und Analyse des Jahres 

Momentan bin ich eher in der Stimmung für eine Ausfahrt auf ein Bier oder so ^^. Zudem fehlen mir irgendwie die Bikes :O hab einiges verkauft bis aufs rote Rennrad und das Hardtail 

-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (11. November 2006)

Wie geplant hab ich jetzt auch meine ersten Punkte eingetragen.





cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## blaubaer (11. November 2006)

> *Platzierung*
> 
> blaubaer befindet sich momentan auf Platz
> 
> ...



na toll, wiso muss das so dargestellt werden ? ? vorallem die grösse des platzes ??? dass reisst mich noch tiefer in das motivationsloch als ich eh schon bin


----------



## smohr (11. November 2006)

He blaubaer... letztes Jahr am 12.11 hattest du schon 14 Punkte...
"duckundweg".....


----------



## Aison (11. November 2006)

blaubaer macht jetzt Winterschlaft


----------



## blaubaer (12. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> He blaubaer... letztes Jahr am 12.11 hattest du schon 14 Punkte...
> "duckundweg".....



von wo weist das denn jetzt noch ?
kann man dies noch irgendwo nachschauen ??

naja gestern machte mir das wetter einen strich durch die rechnung und heute siehts auch nich besser aus, aber irgendwann pakts mich dann hoffentlich wieder


----------



## smohr (12. November 2006)

Hab mir Alles notiert..... Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (12. November 2006)

@smohr
Ist das Dein Sohn mit dem Junior Team 
Du warst heute mutiger als ich. Ich Weichei habe mich vom Regen in den Keller jagen lassen. Wenn Du so weitermachst topst Du Dein letztjähriges Erlebnis locker.


----------



## redblack (12. November 2006)

@hubahuba

hat auch vorteile bei diesem wetter, zb. wenig andere waldbenutzer und vor allem viel weniger hunde, mir hat`s heute spass gemacht. dabei gabs auch noch ein bisschen punkte für unser patchwork-team.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Bin neu hier und mache gern mit im Ch-Team, sind auch 5 Eu-Ausländer erlaubt? .

Hab gehört ihr sucht Leute für den Winterpokal. Weis nicht um was es da genau geht mit km oder Zeit fürs Training? 

Bin wöchentlich etwa 50 km auf dem Bike und laufe noch pro Woche ca. 20km

Wenn euch diese Punkte reichen für meine Aufklärung, dann warte ich darauf.

Gruess an alle Kameraden die auch so an ihrem Winterspeck  hängen


----------



## hubabuba (12. November 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> @hubahuba
> 
> hat auch vorteile bei diesem wetter, zb. wenig andere waldbenutzer und vor allem viel weniger hunde, mir hat`s heute spass gemacht. dabei gabs auch noch ein bisschen punkte für unser patchwork-team.



Ich war unsicher ob ichs wagen soll. Das Wetterradar sahr ziemlich schlecht aus. Für den Teampunktestand habe aber auch hart gekämpft. 4 Stunden Ergometer gehen ganz schön auf den Keks. Glücklicherweise es gab zur Ablenkung Berglerfussball live und Hardrock und von der Trainingsbelastung her war es letztendlich intensiver als draussen; schliesslich hat man keine Downhills zum Luft holen.
Morgen gehts eh wieder raus. Morgens um 6 hat es dann noch weniger Waldbenutzer. Dafür viele Begegnungen mit den Waldbewohnern. Aber das muss man Dir ja nicht erzählen. Du bist ja noch früher unterwegs.
Abends werde wir dann wohl nass, wenn man dem Wetterbericht glaubt. Mal schauen ...

@Dean-Speedy Go
Versuch es doch mal beim HoppSchwiizJunior Team.


----------



## Eddieman (13. November 2006)

@smohr und hubahuba

Ihr seid ja zwei ganz Wilde. Der Eine fährt bei Regen und Kälte draussen herum und der andere vier !! Stunden auf dem Ergometer im Keller. Respekt. Mehr als 90 Min habe ich es bis jetzt noch nie auf der Rolle ausgehalten.

Wenn Ihr mit dem Punktesammeln so weitermacht, wird es ein leichtes für unser HoppSchwiiz-Team (das ohne Leerschlag) am Ende einen Topten Platz zu ergattern.

Damit ich nicht zu sehr in Rückstand gerate, muss ich wohl auch wieder anfangen meinen Arbeitsweg mit dem Velo zurückzulegen... 

Auch unser Teamschef hat ja mächtig gepunktet dieses Wochenende. Iceman hat auch bereits etliche Punkte beigesteuert (auch wenn er von den Jägern aus dem Wald vertrieben wurde)   

Schöne Woche und weiter so.

Edwin


----------



## Bulldozer (13. November 2006)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Auch unser Teamschef hat ja mächtig gepunktet dieses Wochenende.



Das kann man aber von unserem HoppSchwiiz II Häuptling nicht gerade behaupten  

Aktueller Stand besagt, dass HoppSchwiiz doppelt so viele Punkte hat wie
HoppSchwiiz II. Respekt


----------



## hubabuba (13. November 2006)

Die 4 Stunden waren schon grenzwertig. Komischerweise geht es nach den erten beiden Stunden relativ einfach, vorausgesetzt es kommt was Interessantes in der Glotze. Dann noch 1-2 Hardrock CDs und gut ist.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass ich das so schnell wieder mache. Ab und zu 2-2.5 Stunden bzw. 1 Stunde ReKom sind OK.
Aber ich stand in Vollmontur startklar am Wohnzimmerfenster, als die dicken Wolken kamen und das Regenradar Alarm schlug. Vor lauter Frust habe ich mich dann im Keller verschanzt ...
Die Tour zur Arbeit heute morgen war schon besser ...


----------



## blaubaer (13. November 2006)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Das kann man aber von unserem HoppSchwiiz II Häuptling nicht gerade behaupten



jaja, is ja gut, schweiss wetter, aber wird sicher nicht jedes WE solch wetter sein 

bin ja schon am aufholen


----------



## jetix (13. November 2006)

@dean-speedy und Aison
habt ihr noch lust im HoppSchwiizJunior-Team mitzumachen?
Sind noch plätze frei...

Jetix


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. November 2006)

Eddieman schrieb:
			
		

> Auch unser Teamschef hat ja mächtig gepunktet dieses Wochenende. Iceman hat auch bereits etliche Punkte beigesteuert (auch wenn er von den Jägern aus dem Wald vertrieben wurde)
> Edwin


Es ist wie jedes Jahr bei mir. Solange es noch keinen Schnee hat wird das Bike wenn immer möglich noch fleissig bewegt. Sobald der Schnee da ist, liege ich auf der faulen Haut und warte bis es Sommer wird. Dazwischen mache ich dann noch einige Skitouren.
Mein Ziel ist einfach die letztjährigen 232Punkte zu toppen.
Ich hoffe ich bin dann nicht allzu grosser Bremsklotz in unserem Team...  


			
				jetix schrieb:
			
		

> *habt ihr noch lust im HoppSchwiizJunior-Team mitzumachen?
> Sind noch plätze frei...*
> Jetix


Also nicht mehr lange überlegen und im Junior Team anmelden und einschreiben. Lange Zeit bleibt nicht mehr...
Auszug aus den Regeln: Die Teams müssen bis zum 19.11.2006 23:59 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich.

Hier der Link zum HoppSchwiizJunior Team.
Um Mitglied im Junior Team zu werden einfach auf der Winterpokalseite auf *mein Team* klicken. Dann die Mitgliedschaft beim Junior Team beantragen. das wars dann schon.... Es fehlen dort aktuell noch 2 Mitglieder!

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (14. November 2006)

@smohr
Dein Eintrag von gestern: ergo Ga, mit Musikvideos gehts ganz gut...

  
Ja, ja Musikvideos ....
Musik ist da vieleicht schon auch drauf. Man hört sie vor lauter Gestöhne halt nur sehr schlecht ...


----------



## juergets (14. November 2006)

Hallo alle Hoppschwiizler
habt Ihr das gesehen?
 
Auf der ersten Teamranking Seite sind drei!!! Hopp Schwiiz Teams vertreten!
 
Ist doch super.
Gruess Jürg


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. November 2006)

hallo Junior vom Senior

Mache gerne mit, habe aber nicht im Sinn 100km in der Woche zu machen, die hälfte reicht mir , sondern mich mehr mit Joggen ectr. fit zu halten.
Geht das in Ordnung, oder braucht ihr auch ein Streichresultat? 

Hab keine Ahnung wie im Team anmelden , aber wenn du es machst bin ich dabei oder sonst erklär es mir.

Gruess


----------



## jetix (14. November 2006)

@Dean-Speedy Go

danke für dein interesse, 
Hier der Link zum HoppSchwiizJunior Team.
Um Mitglied im Junior Team zu werden einfach auf der Winterpokalseite auf mein Team klicken.
Dann die Mitgliedschaft beim Junior Team beantragen. das wars dann schon....

jetix


----------



## smohr (14. November 2006)

Ja leute, dieses jahr wills mir mein junior aber zeigen

@hubabuba
kein viva oder mtv... hab noch alte Rockpalast mitschnitte von 1980 und ... mit:
Krokus, Quiet Riot, def Leppard, Ozzy...
Da geht die post aber anders ab 

@Dean-Speedy
Streichresultate sind dem Teamchef vorbehalten 

und 3 teams auf seite 1 

Stefan


----------



## hubabuba (14. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> @hubabuba
> kein viva oder mtv... hab noch alte Rockpalast mitschnitte von 1980 und ... mit:
> Krokus, Quiet Riot, def Leppard, Ozzy...
> Da geht die post aber anders ab



Rockpalast? 1980? Geieeel
Da waren wir noch jung und hübsch.
Jetzt sind wir nur noch ... und ...
Aber Deinen Kleinen wirst Du ja hoffentlich noch in der Pfeife rauchen


----------



## smohr (14. November 2006)

@hubabuba
Na klar doch, da hab ich doch mehr Punkte als das ganze Team(jetzt noch)

...dann hab ich da noch : the who, Mothers Finest, Scorpions, Michael Schenker Group, Deep Purple, Santana. Du siehst, jede Menge GUTE Videos 
für den Ergometer .
Bei denen es ab und zu mal so richtig aus den Boxen rückkoppelt  

Stefan


----------



## smohr (14. November 2006)

AC-DC Live hab ich noch vergessen....


----------



## hubabuba (14. November 2006)

Ich sehe wir haben den gleichen Musikgeschmack.
Led Zeppelin fehlt schmerzlich. War ja aber vor der Videoära.
Und die alten Genesisalben und Jethro Tull und .. 

Ich hab das alles "nur" auf CD bzw. in der MP3 Sammlung. Kommt aber im Keller auch gut -- auf der alten Junggesellen-LautIstGeil-Stereoanlage -- mit den 60kg-perStück-Boxen.
Da rieselt der Kalk aus den Ohren, dass es eine Freude ist und es radelt sich fast von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (14. November 2006)

Sorry... auch die hab ich doch glatt vergessen 
Ich hab meine CD-Sammlung als MP3 auf PC gerippt, nachdem ich RAID5 mit
4x250GB eingebaut hab(man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts )


----------



## Aison (14. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Sorry... auch die hab ich doch glatt vergessen
> Ich hab meine CD-Sammlung als MP3 auf PC gerippt, nachdem ich RAID5 mit
> 4x250GB eingebaut hab(man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts )



cool   hab hier auch meinen privaten Server stehen, DualCore AMD64, 4GB Ram, 4*400GB als Raid10 (also 800gb nutzbar, voll Hotplug fähig), Intel PCI-Express 2x1gbit Netzwerkkarte ^^ OS: Linux Gentoo (64bit)


----------



## smohr (14. November 2006)

Ich glaub, ich hab genug Sound bis März.....




Nicht schlecht der Server...
meiner ist halt "nur" für das Allgemeine. Normaler Pentium 3.2ghz 2GBram 2x160 Raid0 als Programmplatte plus Raid5 als Daten


----------



## smohr (14. November 2006)

@hubabuba
Meine Eigenbau-Lautsprecherli stehen leider im Estrich, kein Platz iner Wohnung
sagt meine Frau
Sind doch nur 30kg das Stück à 350Watt sinus ......


----------



## Aison (14. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> @hubabuba
> Meine Eigenbau-Lautsprecherli stehen leider im Estrich, kein Platz iner Wohnung
> sagt meine Frau
> Sind doch nur 30kg das Stück à 350Watt sinus ......



rofl, da kann wohl die ganze Gemeinde mithören ^^


----------



## redblack (14. November 2006)

hey, ihr oldierockers, das ist musik, haben wir 73 im jugendhaus wettingen schon gehört und ist nach wie vor vom feinsten. 


hjo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zucki (15. November 2006)

Wünsche allen gute und schöne Trainingseinheiten

Gruss Martin


----------



## Aison (15. November 2006)

jetix schrieb:


> @dean-speedy und Aison
> habt ihr noch lust im HoppSchwiizJunior-Team mitzumachen?
> Sind noch plätze frei...
> Jetix



Bin schon in einem Team, Platz 1 *grins*


----------



## two wheels (15. November 2006)

Hab mir mal erlaubt mich zu "bewerben" fürs Team Hopp Schwiiz Junior


----------



## smohr (15. November 2006)

Ja, das waren noch zeiten mit guten alten rock 

Was solls. Im moment macht ja mein junior konkurenz  
zum glück ist Aison schon in nem anderen Team 

Stefan


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (15. November 2006)

Hallo smohr 
Hoffe nur das dein Junior sozial veranlagt ist 
Glaube nämlich nicht das du es verkraften würdest,wenn dein Junior mehr Punkte holen würde 
Könnte dich wohl kaum trösten und wieder auf's Velo heben.

Bin eh etwas entäuscht wenn ich sehe wie ihr auf harte Rocker macht und nachher auf dem Hometrainer oder der Rolle Indoor bikt.
Frage mich eh wieso es dafür soviele Punkte gibt.
Bist wohl in der richtigen Gruppe, den ware Sportler treibens draussen in der freien Wildbahn   Oder habt ihr um eure Velos Angst Aber keine Bange ware   rostet nicht


----------



## hubabuba (15. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> ...
> zum glück ist Aison schon in nem anderen Team
> ...




Er kann aber noch ablösefrei wechseln. Oder gibts jetzt im WP schon Knebelverträge.



Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> ...
> Bin eh etwas entäuscht wenn ich sehe wie ihr auf harte Rocker macht und nachher auf dem Hometrainer oder der Rolle Indoor beikt, deinereiner oder wir.
> ...


Das haben wir jetzt mal geflissentlich überhört. Schau Dir mal unsere Einträge an und rechne mal nach wer mehr draussen bikt. Und warte erst recht mal bis der Schnee kommt...


----------



## Aison (15. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Ja, das waren noch zeiten mit guten alten rock
> Was solls. Im moment macht ja mein junior konkurenz
> zum glück ist Aison schon in nem anderen Team
> Stefan



Was heisst da zum Glück, du musst gar nix sagen, du hast ja mehr punkte als ich ^^


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (15. November 2006)

two wheels schrieb:


> Hab mir mal erlaubt mich zu "bewerben" fürs Team Hopp Schwiiz Junior



Tja scheint fast Regional zu werden. Pass auf wenn dir ein graues Bike im Seetal begegnet kannst dann ruhig in den Windschatten  oder  umgekehrt wenn wir schon im selben Team fahren. Oder bist du auch wie viele auf der Rolle unterwegs? Biken an die Wand ist etwa wie Indoorskifahren. Aber runter kommen sie dann sicherer. 

Gruess Teamkollege


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (15. November 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Er kann aber noch ablösefrei wechseln. Oder gibts jetzt im WP schon Knebelverträge.
> 
> 
> Das haben wir jetzt mal geflissentlich überhört. Schau Dir mal unsere Einträge an und rechne mal nach wer mehr draussen bikt. Und warte erst recht mal bis der Schnee kommt...



Darauf warte ich nicht, aber meine Langlaufski's 
Eigentlich bin ich im Moment in der Erholungsphase und wenn ich dann anfang Dezember mit Trainieren anfange bin ich dann schon etwas mehr draussen, kann ja die Arbeitszeit wo ich immer draussen bin nicht dazurechnen. Fischen ist ja auch Sport, und gedenke noch einmal ein Nachtfischen auf Trüschen zu machen , kann ich das auch als Regeneration oder als Grundlagentraining eingeben 
Macht eh mehr Spass draussen egal was!!!!!!!!


----------



## smohr (15. November 2006)

Jedem das seine, Ergometer / Rolle ist nicht = Spinning, was mir persönlich
überhaupt nicht zusagt...
Da radle ich lieber gegen die wand oder tv mit geeeiilem sound aus
"lautsprecherli" die dich von hinten nach vorne wegblasen
und immer noch besser klingen als "ohrstöpsels"...

Stefan
P.S. überleg mir grad, soll ich doch noch die grossen vom estrich holen 
vielleicht merkt ja meine frau nichts, wenn ich die zimmertür schliesse

EditDean-Speedy
Kannst deine Erholungsphase ruhig bis März verlängern... und dann junior auf Schnitzel-Pommes einladen  (streichresultat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (15. November 2006)

@Dean-Speedy
Mit Deinen 6 Outdoor-Bike-Punkten bist Du tatsächlich DIE Referenz für den harten Allwetterfahrer.


----------



## smohr (15. November 2006)

ich geb noch schlafen als Alternativsportart ein... 2 Punkte plus:daumen


----------



## hubabuba (15. November 2006)

Aber nur, wenn Du draussen ohne Schlafsack nächtigst. Wie richtige Männer eben.
Nicht wie wir Memmen in geschlossenen, beheizten Räumen.

PS.:


smohr schrieb:


> P.S. überleg mir grad, soll ich doch noch die grossen vom estrich holen
> vielleicht merkt ja meine frau nichts, wenn ich die zimmertür schliesse



Was gibt es da zu überlegen! Du schläfst ja ab jetzt sowieso draussen um den Qualitätsanforderungen von Dean-Dingens zu genügen. Da lässt Dich die eheweibseitige Drohung zur Strafe in der Badewanne schlafen zu müssen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes kalt.


----------



## smohr (15. November 2006)

Mist... und gute nacht euch allen...

Stefan


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (15. November 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> @Dean-Speedy
> Mit Deinen 6 Outdoor-Bike-Punkten bist Du tatsächlich DIE Referenz für den harten Allwetterfahrer.



Beachte auch meine km Anzahl im Indoorbereich 

Ernsthaft, gehe mit dem Velo zur Arbeit und heim, gibt leider nicht mehr als 10km täglich. Dummerweise hab ich diese Woche noch 3 Tage Weiterbildung, muss wohl noch 2mal um den See um auf 50km zu kommen. Hab aber auch nicht mehr versprochen. Aber ich gehe bei jedem Wetter, wer kann das schon von sich behaupten? Und überhaupt macht vielseitig trainieren mehr Spass und fitter wird man auch.

Hauptsache macht Spass,Qualität vor Quantität, auch die dummen Sprüche, suche schliesslich sportliche Gegner und keine Opfer 

Peter


----------



## redblack (15. November 2006)

hey, hubahuba, trag den neuen ein wenig sorge, sonst stellts ihnen ganz ab, gibt schliesslich wenige die sich ohne medis und freiwillig bei diesen verhältnissen im wald mit dem bike rumtreiben. mir auf jedenfall machts spass.

hjo.


----------



## hubabuba (16. November 2006)

Stimmt auch wieder ...
Ich nehme also alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
Heute morgen auf dem Uetzgi habe ich 5min gestoppt um Sonne zu tanken (natürlich von der Fahrzeit im WP abgezogen!!!). War sowieso viel zu spät dran:




Bald gibts wieder die irren Wintersonnenaufgänge.


----------



## Bulldozer (16. November 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> .... gibt schliesslich wenige die sich ohne medis und freiwillig bei diesen verhältnissen im wald mit dem bike rumtreiben ...
> hjo.



Meinst du die Verhältnisse die die SchönundWarmWetterHighEndFullyAufTeerstrassenOhHilfeIchBrauchEinePilleWeilDiskIstHandwarmUndDerRahmenHatNenKratzer-Ausfahrer abschrecken 

Dann bin ich ja froh, dass diese furchtbare Zeit vorüber ist


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (16. November 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> hey, hubahuba, trag den neuen ein wenig sorge,
> 
> Schon zu Spät
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (16. November 2006)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Tja scheint fast Regional zu werden. Pass auf wenn dir ein graues Bike im Seetal begegnet kannst dann ruhig in den Windschatten  oder  umgekehrt wenn wir schon im selben Team fahren. Oder bist du auch wie viele auf der Rolle unterwegs? Biken an die Wand ist etwa wie Indoorskifahren. Aber runter kommen sie dann sicherer.
> 
> Gruess Teamkollege



Im Moment gehör ich noch zu der Outdoor Fraktion, will aber demnächst auch unter die , wenigstens zeitweise. Komme einfach nicht mehr zum biken, weils immer so spät wird auf der Arbeit  
Bikemässig bin ich mehr in der Region Pilatus unterwegs (graues Arrow) oder mit dem RR könnte es mal klappen, aber Biker und RR sprechen ja nicht miteinander ), hätte im Fall ein Canyon in der farbe Platinium

Es grüsst der Teamkollege


----------



## power girl (16. November 2006)

[email protected]

fahre am so. von airolo über den gotthard(gesperrt,evt. schnee) und oberalp nach chur, hat jemand lust mitzufahren. gibt viele punkte. 

hjo

ouuuuu sorry,bin bei powergirl auf dem compi und habe nicht umgeschaltet. also wenn jemand lust hat, bei redblack melden


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (16. November 2006)

Ich kenn das auch das die mit dem RR nicht mit Bikern sprechen, liegt wohl daran, das denen die Luft fehlt  und sie zuviele Fliegen auf den Zähnen haben 
Hab auch nichts gegen Indoorradler, hat nur so ausgesehen beim durchlesen über die Musik und Boxen als ob es kein draussen mehr gäbe und sie sich einen Indoorfreudentempel einrichten würden.
Aber Hauptsache macht Spass und es gibt Punkte.

Bin betreffend RR aber offen für alles,es glauben auch immer alle das sie sich um mich sorgen müssen wenn sie mein Velo sehen, und nachher kaufen sie aus lauter Frustration ein neues.

Wär mal interessant den Pilatus besser kennenzulernen, kenn seit dem 5.11 aber bereits den Wanderweg i Fräki ond retour.  Und nachher wieder mit dem Velo nach Hause. ******** war nur die Beiz war geschlossen, kein und der WP fing erst am 6. an.

Aber Spass machts trotzdem


----------



## two wheels (17. November 2006)

@ redblack (powergirl) 

Würde mich schon noch reizen!

Befürchte aber das der Gotthard im Schnee liegt, der Pass ist jedenfalls für den motorisierten Verkehr geschlossen.

@Dean-Speedy

Naja, hab mir ja schon mal vorsorglich dieses Jahr ein neues RR und MTB gekauft  
Dann kennst du denn Pili ja bereits ein wenig! Fahre vermutlich morgen Nachmittag nochmal hoch! Mache eine ganz gemütliche Tour, mann weiss ja nie wenns schon eisig ist.

Falls jemand Lust hat mitzkommen, Meldung an mich....


----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Heute morgen auf dem Uetzgi habe ich 5min gestoppt um Sonne zu tanken (natürlich von der Fahrzeit im WP abgezogen!!!).



frag mich eh teilweise was da notiert wird, die zeit wenn man das haus verlässt und wieder nachhause kommt, oder die wirkliche fahrzeit ??  
ich nehm da immer die reine fahrzeit die der tacho anzeigt, und der fängt immer nach 2sek. vom ersten kontakt an zu zählen  

von gestern, dass der ferd ein wenig farbe bekommt


----------



## Bulldozer (17. November 2006)

@all,

Hab gerade dies gelesen:

-------------------------
Aargau Zeitung

Nachrichten

*Velofahrer getötet*

Auf der Sädelstrasse in Berikon erfasste am Mittwoch ein Autofahrer ausserorts einen 41-jährigen Velofahrer. Der Mann erlag noch auf der Unfallstelle seinen schweren Kopfverletzungen. Kurz vor 19.30 Uhr wollte der Rad sportler - ein im Reusstal wohnhafter Österreicher - zusammen mit zwei Kollegen von der Oberwiler- in die Sädelstrasse einmünden. Aus Richtung Zufikon kam ihnen dabei ein 25-jähriger Autofahrer entgegen. Nach Angaben von Kantonspolizeisprecher Bernhard Graser sah der Mann die Velofahrer, kam aber wegen eines Fahrfehlers kurz über die rechte Fahrbahnbegrenzung hinaus. Mit einem brüsken Manöver wollte er korrigieren, kam ins Schleudern und erfasste den an zweiter Stelle fahrenden Österreicher. Die beiden unverletzten Velofahrer versuchten verzweifelt, ihrem Kollegen das Leben zu retten. Auch die eingetroffene Ambulanz konnte den Mann aber nicht mehr reanimieren. Die drei Velofahrer waren korrekt unterwegs, trugen alle einen Helm und ihre Velos waren mit Licht ausgerüstet. Die Sädelstrasse war bis um 0.30 Uhr gesperrt.

-------------------------

Dies ist gerade bei mir um die Ecke, einfach furchtbar ... Haltet euch also sorg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (17. November 2006)

Hab das auch gelesen! Shit happend! Das zeigt wiedermal das man alles mögliche tun kann um "sicher" unterwegs zu sein, aber dann brauchts nur so einen **** der mal nicht aufpast und weg ist man! Traurig


----------



## redblack (17. November 2006)

@ all

so wie`s  aussieht hats auf dem gotthard nur wenig schnee und dass er geschlossen ist, ist eben reizvoll, hab das schon mal gemacht, allerdings im frühling, einfach traumhaft. 

wenn jemand lust hat, bei mir melden, gehe sowieso.


hjo.


----------



## smohr (17. November 2006)

Ist schlimm sowas, vorallem wenn er noch Familie hat.

Ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar wie das da abging??
Auto kam von unten und radler von links(Berikon) in die Sädelstr.
Dann hat er wohl kurz vorm "kein vortritt" die linkskurve geschnitten...

Stefan


----------



## hubabuba (17. November 2006)

Tja, jetzt wollt ich gerade was Lustiges schreiben. Aber wenn ich den Artikel lese bleiben mir erst mal die Worte weg ...


----------



## Dani (17. November 2006)

Ich poste trotzdem ein paar Bilder von meiner gestrigen warmen Baselbiettour. Die Photos sind auf dem Bölchen gemacht worden, der Trail auf dem letzten Photo ist der noch harmlose Beginn des Rehhags zwischen Kilchzimmersattel (am Bölchen) und Waldenburg. Danach wird es dann deutlich technischer.












Gruss
Dani


----------



## Bulldozer (17. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> I....
> Auto kam von unten und radler von links(Berikon) in die Sädelstr.
> Dann hat er wohl kurz vorm "kein vortritt" die linkskurve geschnitten...



Ja wird wohl irgendwie so gegangen sein. Die Strecke ist dort ja etwas kurvig und eng, also kommt ein (zu schnelles) Auto bei einem ruckartigem Manöver schnell auf die andere Seite. 

Zeigt mir einfach wieder, wieso ich befahrene Strassen wenn immer meide. Hatte zwar vorher fast ein Reh-Zusammenstoss aber das wäre zumindest nicht aus Stahl gewesen.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (18. November 2006)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wäre was, hab aber eben vor Trüschen fischen zu gehen in Beckenried,
> ist ungefährlicher, hoffe ich.
> 
> Wenn man so was liest, haut es die Moral schon runter. Ich habe heute gerade mein 2jähriges Jubiläum(frontal abgeschossen auf der Hauptstrasse).
> ...


----------



## kis_omdh (19. November 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> so wie`s  aussieht hats auf dem gotthard nur wenig schnee und dass er geschlossen ist, ist eben reizvoll, hab das schon mal gemacht, allerdings im frühling, einfach traumhaft.


darf ich raten? war kalt.
aber respekt, hast ja wiedermal ordentlich punkte gesammelt dieses wochenende.


----------



## redblack (19. November 2006)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> darf ich raten? war kalt.
> aber respekt, hast ja wiedermal ordentlich punkte gesammelt dieses wochenende.



kälte ging noch, aber dreiviertelstunden im nassschnee schieben, da nicht fahrbar, dafür singletrails vom feinsten auf der nordseite und als dessert noch der oberalp und im dunkeln die surselva runtergebraust.

supererlebnis und viele punkte


----------



## two wheels (20. November 2006)

@ hansi "The Fully Machine" Redblack 

Das war schon ne geile Sache, am besten war die Nordesite des Gotthards mit den Trails! Diese Punkte haben wir uns hart erarbeitet

@dean Speedy

war ganz ungefährlich auf der Fräki! Die deutschen die oben waren fragten nur ganz ungläubig "Sind sie das alles mit dem Radl hochgefahren?" Für die war ich ein kleiner Ironman *stolz sein*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (20. November 2006)

@two wheels

toll hast du das gemacht mit deinen vielen Punkten übers Wochenende .

Nach dem Motto einer für alle. 

Wirklich bewundernswert, ich versuche dran zu bleiben, und werde weiterhin mit Jetix ein spannendes Rennen liefern, oder hat er mich schon längst überrundet weil er die Punkte noch nicht eingegeben hat? 

Trüschen fischen war auch geil, obwohl sie nicht gerade sehr bissig waren.
Aber der Sonnenuntergang und die Verpflegung    am Feuer was will man mehr?

Hatte wieder mal Sitzung und morgen auch, muss wohl eine Nachtschicht einlegen.

Gruess dene Snowbiker
Ond ned vergässe Velo stosse em Schnee god under Laufe 
 du besch jo em gliche  Team


----------



## two wheels (22. November 2006)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @two wheels
> 
> toll hast du das gemacht mit deinen vielen Punkten übers Wochenende .



 *stolz sein* 



Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @
> 
> Nach dem Motto einer für alle.



Alles für das Team!!!!!

Also das Angebot für die Fräki Tour steht noch! Da kannst du beweisen was in dir steckt


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (22. November 2006)

@twowhells

Ok, bin gerade am Infos sammeln wer du bist. 

Wenn du mein Velo siehst nimmst du mich eh nicht mit.

Gehe nicht mit jedem wildfremden Biker auf die Piste. Bin nicht gerade ein Bikecrack und hetze hinterher bis ich:kotz:

Mein einziger Wettkampf auf dem Bike war der diesjährige Gigathlon und fahre immer noch die selben Schlüpfer, wohl nicht gerade ideal bei Nässe auf dem Pili.
Rauf ist kein Problem und runter kommen sie ja immer.Ach ja und sitzen kann man ja auch noch dabei, ein richtiger Bürojob mal kurz auf den Pili. Wann gehen wir   Die Fräki hat ja wieder offen 

Ach oh Schreck, die Punkte wo es noch gibt, hast du Zeit dieses Weekend


----------



## redblack (23. November 2006)

das ist richtiger winterpokal, sonntag 19.11.06 gotthardpasshöhe. die bikes,die berge und wir. 



hjo


----------



## two wheels (23. November 2006)

@dean speedy

Wenn du Infos über mich brauchst, frag mal meinen Chef, die haben ne riesen Akte über mich 
Ich und Wettkämpfe!  Ich fahre eigentlich just for fun. Habe eine gute Zeit für die Fräki, aber das ist Sommer-Trainigsbeding, kann mich auch anpassen (glaube ich)
Dieses Wochenende "züglen" wir und da wirds eher knapp  aber das nächste Wochenende vielleicht, kommt aufs Wetter an und die Fräki hat immer offen, auch wenn Schnee liegt, analog Gotthard (siehe Fotos von Redblack)

Das war schon eine unvergessliche Tour, hoffe das können wir mal wiederholen?!?  Vielleicht finden sich dann auch ein wenig mehr crazy peoples die das mitmachen.


----------



## AmmuNation (23. November 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> das ist richtiger winterpokal, sonntag 19.11.06 gotthardpasshöhe. die bikes,die berge und wir.
> hjo



Woooooow! Auch will! Genial!
Ich war anfang November da oben - da wars zwar schon Eiskalt, aber kein Schnee, nur feucht. Um Mitternacht nach Airolo runtergefetzt... kranke Aktion war das


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (23. November 2006)

@two weehls

hab jetz eigentlich mit einem anderen Kollegen aus Kriens schon fast abgemacht für auf die Fräki am Samstag, er hat nur am Morgen Zeit, er sagt das sei seine Heimstrecke.
Muss dann nicht auf ihn warten wenn er den Heimweg schon kennt 

Liege ich falsch, wenn ich glaube das du jetzt in Luzern wohnst und ursprünglich von Urswil kommst?

Hab leider keine Zeit alle Akten deines Chefs zu lesen, daher rate ich mal locker vom Hocker. Wo liegt eigentlich Urswil?

cooles Bild vom Gotthard, aber bei sowenig Schnee sollte man doch alles fahren können mit einem guten Profil 
Gebs ja zu bin kein Snowbiker


----------



## redblack (23. November 2006)

@ dean-speedy go

bei pulverschnee ist diese schneehöhe problemlos fahrbar, nicht aber bei angefrorenem nassschnee, nicht wegen dem profil, sondern wegen dem rollwiderstand. bis 5 cm geht es noch knapp, dann war fertig.

du kannst ja diesen winter deine eigenen erfahrungen machen.


hjo.


----------



## hubabuba (24. November 2006)

@Team HoppSchwiiz (ohne Leerschlag)

Sollte ich verpasst haben, dass das Team Dienst nach Vorschrift macht oder für die Rettung des Regenwaldes sich im Hungerstreik befindet, so bitte ich um Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (24. November 2006)

@redblack

scheint fast so zu sein, betreffend Erfahrungen sammeln.

habs nicht so ernst gemeint mit Fragen betreffend fahren, aber man fragt sicherheitshalber mal nach, so ganz unverbindlich, könnte ja konditionell bedingt sein. Uebertraining oder so 

Die rechte Achillessehne spinnt , joggen im Schnee wäre voll cool, hab das Pech das meine Langlaufferien in Davos ab Mittwoch kaum der Hit ist mit der Sehne  und dem viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiielen  Schnee.

Aber biken geht, was will man mehr 

@ two wheels Fräki ich komme morgen auch ohne dich

hab gedacht das du Reto Bühlmann bist, aber scheint nicht so


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. November 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> @Team HoppSchwiiz (ohne Leerschlag)
> 
> Sollte ich verpasst haben, dass das Team Dienst nach Vorschrift macht oder für die Rettung des Regenwaldes sich im Hungerstreik befindet, so bitte ich um Aufklärung.



Das Gegenteil ist der Fall vor lauter Überfütterung kann ich mich kaum bewegen....
Ich für meinen Teil beende dann morgen den "Streik" und sammle ein paar Punkte.  


cu RedOrbiter


----------



## smohr (24. November 2006)

@hubabuba
siehe RedOrbiter...

Gestern Firmenessen und Bowlingabend....
Heute hatte noch einer den letzten und organisierte ein Mittagessen 
Spanferkel mit beilagen... 
Natürlich musste alles mit genügend Flüssigkeit runter  

Morgen gelobe ich wieder Besserung... 

Stefan


----------



## two wheels (24. November 2006)

@dean speedy

Nein, ich habe in Emmenbrücke gewohnt und ziehe jetzt nach Emmen!
Nein, ich heisse Benjamin Kann morgen wirklich nicht (leider ), muss zügeln, meine Frau macht mir schon die Höhle heiss 
Wegen dem Schnee hat ja Redblack bereits alles gesagt. Bleibt nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass man mit Schneeschuhen auf der Passhöhe besser bedient gewesen wäre

@ammuNation

Abfahrt um Mitternacht? Das wär doch auch mal was, klingt geil


----------



## hubabuba (24. November 2006)

Bowling sind 2 alternative Punkte. Einarmiges Reissen auch.
Dann ist ja alles in Butter ....


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (25. November 2006)

@two wheels

bin dann halt morgen wenn du zügelst(gibt das alternative Punkte für Krafttraining oder nervliche Belastung ) mit dem Bike auf der Durchreise nach Kriens.

Werde an dich denken und die Aussicht geniessen und natürlich punkten. 
Die Anfahrt auf Kriens geniessen weil es für die Zeit Punkte gibt  und nach Hause langsam fahren weil die Batterien leer sind. 

Gruess ond vell Spass bem zügle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (25. November 2006)

@two weehls

War toll auf der Fräki, obwohl rauf gabs nur 5 Punkte runter 2, tja musste dann bei diesem tollen Wetter nicht auf dem kürzesten Weg heim. 

Warten musste ich nicht wirklich, aber mein Kollege. Fährt halt ein Fully, zuerst kriegt ers fast nicht den Berg hoch und hinunter musste er auf mich warten.

Hab noch was für hungrige Biker;

In der Autobahnraststätte in Neuenkirch gibts jeweils Di-Fr ab 19:00 bis 22:30
alles Essen à Discretion für 19.90 
Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld 

Wie ich so gelesen habe ist dieses Angebot nicht wirklich ideal für's Team HoppSchwiz


----------



## smohr (25. November 2006)

@Dean-Speedy
Mist heute ist Samstag...


----------



## Aison (26. November 2006)

Gilt Familienessen auch als alternative Sportart? ^^

Hmm, heut auf die Fräcki wäre was  Der Anfahrtsweg ist einfach soooo lang für mich....


----------



## AmmuNation (26. November 2006)

two wheels schrieb:


> @ammuNation
> 
> Abfahrt um Mitternacht? Das wär doch auch mal was, klingt geil



Das wäre nicht, das IST (resp. war)!
Mein bester Kollege und ich wollten etwas vom schlechten Wetter flüchten und dann gings halt ab richtung Ticino. Und kurzfristig hatte ich die Idee, Bikes mitzunehmen (Hyundai Galopper, haste locker platz..)
Auf seine Frage "Pass oder Tunnel" habe ich gezögert.. Antwort war dann aber doch "PASS!! Will da runter mit dem Bike"... sein Gesichtsausdruck war unbeschreiblich.

2 Paar Hosen, T-Shirt, Faserpelzjacke, Unterjacke zu Parkajacke und Parkajacke, Gesichtsschutz (Ausschnitt nur bei Augen) und Skibrille  hatte nichts anderes.

Ich dachte mich killts, meine Stirn war eiskalt und ich bekam Kopfweh... er hatte seinen Scheinwerfer vom Auto an, der mich allerdings kein Bisschen blendete. Die Skibrille machte alles braun, gesehen habe ich dennoch genug. Das war ne Kranke Aktion. Ein paar Kilometer später, einem neuen Speedrekord von 90km/h auf dem Sigma und einer zugefrorenen (!!) Disc vorne war alles vorbei 
Ich kanns jedem Empfehlen - aber das nächste mal, wenn ich so einen scheiss mache, dann im Sommer in der Nacht, niewieder im Winter... 

Leider kann ich das nicht im WP eintragen, weils noch im Oktober war 
Edit: Nacht vom 3. auf den 4. November


----------



## Eddieman (26. November 2006)

Sodele, hab endlich wieder Zugriff auf meinen Laptop und kann die gemachten Einheiten nachtragen.

@ HoppSchwiiz (ohne Leerschlag)

Habt Ihr bemerkt, dass und das Hopp Schwiiz-Team (mit Leerschlag) überholt hat?!?  
Das können wir nicht auf uns sitzen lassen! Also, nichts wie auf die Bikes in der nächsten Woche  

Gruss an alle und geniesst das tolle Bike-Wetter.

Eddieman


----------



## redblack (26. November 2006)

ja eddieman, aber ihr habt uns bald wieder,da ihr zwei arbeitswegbiker mit grossen dist. habt, wir nur einen unregelmässigen. dafür lassens wir am we krachen. hab übrigens ne ähnliche runde gemacht wie du gestern, einfach noch den wildspitz,mostelberg und haggenegg als apero.

also haut rein und überholt uns wieder.


----------



## two wheels (26. November 2006)

@dean speedy

Wär ja auch lieber mitgekommen, als hier Kisten zu schleppen  
Naja, hoffe ich komme nächste Woche dazu, wenigstens zu ein paar Rollen Kilometer, hab ja ne fast neue Flow gesteigert. 
Vielleicht finden wir ein anderes mal Zeit um zusammen zu fahren. Hattes es schon Schnee?
Werd das zügeln glaub mal unter alternative Sportart eintragen  Danke noch für den Tipp mit der Raststätte, könnte mal wertvoll werden...

@ammunation

Als ich letzthin mit redblack war hätte ich es lieber nicht im dunkeln versucht. Aber im Sommer sollte man das mal wagen!

@redblack

Danke für deine MMS, war ja wohl ein geiler Tripp?! ...und ich durfte Schränke aufstellen und einräumen...


----------



## Eddieman (27. November 2006)

@redblack

Habe gesehen, dass Du praktisch vor meiner Haustüre herumgeradelt bist. 

Eine schöne Runde, die Du da zusammen mit PowerGirl unternommen hast. 

Vielleicht können wir ja ein anderes Mal eine gemeinsame Runde unternehmen, wenn Ihr wieder mal in meiner Gegend seid. Hätte sicher noch den einen oder anderen guten Tip für Euch....

Happy trails

Eddieman


----------



## hubabuba (27. November 2006)

@redblack
Wir waren gestern in der gleichen Ecke unterwegs. Auch ich habe dem Wildspitz für dieses Jahr meinen Abschiedsbesuch abgestatten.
Allerdings war ich wohl später da oben, da ich am Nachmittag mit der Familie (die ist per Auto gekommen) im Tierpark Goldau pausiert hatte. Der Downhill Richtung Aegeri/Zugerberg habe ich schon mit Licht gefahren. Die Abendstimmung war vom Feinsten.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (27. November 2006)

@ two wheels

Was ist das Schnee? Das weisse kalte? Hatte es nicht, aber in einer Woche beginnt wohl der Frühling.
Kann diese Woche nicht auf den Pili wegen Ferien

War heute eh nicht mein Tag, wollte im Fitness einen Conconitest auf dem Velo machen und bei 420 Watt hörte das  auf.
ob ich zwäg bin aber diese Woche viele Punkte sammeln thats it.

Hatte gedacht in Davos ein paar Langlaufpunkte zu sammeln Do- So. 
Haben dort aber heute 16 Grad, ideal zum Biken 
Noch mehr Sportartikel mitnehmen 

gniessid de Früehlig ond good Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (27. November 2006)

two wheels schrieb:


> @ammunation
> 
> Als ich letzthin mit redblack war hätte ich es lieber nicht im dunkeln versucht. Aber im Sommer sollte man das mal wagen!



-10°C, leicht Feuchte Strassen, aber solange man nicht zu schnell in die Kurven fährt, fliegt man auch nicht um.
Auf der Disc (Shimano Deore BR M535 übrigens...) "stand" ich die ganze Zeit ganz schwach, damit die Bremsen warm bleiben und nicht zufrieren. Den letzten Teil allerdings habe ich mit der HR Bremse (V-Brake) gemacht und die 1-2km haben gereicht, um die Scheibe einzufrieren!!! 
Gesehen habe ich genug. Sigma Mirage Evo + EvoX am Lenker (für die Kurven) und Auto hintendran mit Scheinwerfer...


----------



## kis_omdh (28. November 2006)

ich entschied heute spontan, dass ich keine lust auf die nachmittagsvorlesung habe und eigentlich viel lieber biken würde. sonne statt nebel, biken statt langweiliger vorlesung. nun ja, ich kanns mir ja erlauben und auf diesem wege noch ein (unaufrichtiges) sorry an den herrn professor.

hat sich gelohnt und um etwas farbe in den thread zu bringen zwei fotos:

blick in richtung zürich (oder da wo ich zürich in etwa vermuten würde)






schon ein wenig ansprechender ist da der blick in die entgegengesetzte richtung





so long


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. November 2006)

@kis_omdh
Wirklich fantastisches und stimmungsvolles Bild.

Wo ist das?

cu RedOrbiter www.Trail.ch


----------



## two wheels (28. November 2006)

ich wünschte bei uns wär das wetter auch so geil!  schönes bild


----------



## kis_omdh (28. November 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> @kis_omdh
> Wirklich fantastisches und stimmungsvolles Bild.
> 
> Wo ist das?


danke, danke
location: stöcklichrüz/SZ, tourenbeschreibungen dazu finden sich auf deiner seite


----------



## hubabuba (28. November 2006)

Mein unerschütterlicher, bedingungsloser und blinder Glaube in die schweizer Wertarbeit bei DTSwiss hat einen kleinen Dämpfer erhalten. Der Freilauf meiner 340-er Nabe hat an einem Steilstück plötzlich durchgedreht und den Geist aufgegeben. 

Naja, nur 1 WP Punkt verloren und nur 5 Minuten schieben müssen; der Rest zur Strasse ging bergab. Der Pannenservice "Eheweib AG" war schnell zur Stelle. 

Zum Glück habe ich noch ein Ersatzlaufrad und morgen ist sowieso Ruhetag.

offtopic: was kann da gebrochen sein?


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. November 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Mein unerschütterlicher, bedingungsloser und blinder Glaube in die schweizer Wertarbeit bei DTSwiss hat einen kleinen Dämpfer erhalten. Der Freilauf meiner 340-er Nabe hat an einem Steilstück plötzlich durchgedreht und den Geist aufgegeben.
> 
> offtopic: was kann da gebrochen sein?


Bei mir war die Verzahnung defekt oder besser gesagt teilweise abgerochen und das auch bei der 340 Nabe. Und das kurz bevors in den Bikeurlaub nach Italien ging.  
Nach der Reparatur ein guter Tipp von meinem Bikemech - Einmal im Jahr die Nabe auseinanderschrauben - Reinigen und neu Fetten. 
Bei mir war im Vorfeld die Nabe halt verdächtig laut gewesen.

cu RedOrbiter www.Trail.ch


----------



## Eddieman (29. November 2006)

@kis_omdh

Zwei sehr schöne Bilder die Du gemacht hast. Und erst noch fast vor meiner Haustüre. 
Jaja, die Winterzeit ist schon ein Frust. Da steht man am Morgen bei Sternenhimmel und schönstem Wetter auf, und muss zum Arbeiten runter in die Nebelsuppe. 
Leider bin ich schon ein Weilchen kein Student mehr, sonst hätte ich es auch gemacht wie Du...

Aber zum Glück soll ja das Wetter am Wochenende auch wieder schön sein.


----------



## hubabuba (29. November 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Bei mir war die Verzahnung defekt oder besser gesagt teilweise abgerochen und das auch bei der 340 Nabe. Und das kurz bevors in den Bikeurlaub nach Italien ging.
> Nach der Reparatur ein guter Tipp von meinem Bikemech - Einmal im Jahr die Nabe auseinanderschrauben - Reinigen und neu Fetten.
> Bei mir war im Vorfeld die Nabe halt verdächtig laut gewesen.
> 
> cu RedOrbiter www.Trail.ch



Laut war der Freilauf auch. Wird wohl das gleiche sein.
Hinterrad geht heute zum Bikemech.
Aber selbst zerlegen ist gemäss Handbuch relativ aufwändig (Schraubstock, Spezialwerkzeug etc. pp). Ich werde da mal im Laufradforum suchen gehen, zumal ich ab Frühjahr zusätzlich noch den 1540er Laufradsatz mit 240er Naben zu warten haben werde. Vieleicht lohnt sich da ja das Spezialwerkzeug zu kaufen.
Jedenfalls Merci für den Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (29. November 2006)

wollte ein bild vom weekend reinsetzen, ging aber wieder mal nicht.


----------



## arminfle (29. November 2006)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> ich entschied heute spontan, dass ich keine lust auf die nachmittagsvorlesung habe und eigentlich viel lieber biken würde. sonne statt nebel, biken statt langweiliger vorlesung. nun ja, ich kanns mir ja erlauben und auf diesem wege noch ein (unaufrichtiges) sorry an den herrn professor.
> 
> hat sich gelohnt und um etwas farbe in den thread zu bringen zwei fotos:
> 
> ...



Meine Heimat  

So kenne ich es auch; teilweise auch während night-rides...   sowas motiviert


----------



## smohr (29. November 2006)

Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch Student... 

Ja, der gute Freilauf... das problem kannte ich auch...
jetzt hab ich ne Speedhub und ganz andere Probleme....
z.b. was mach mit der Zeit, da ich die Schaltung nich mehr
einstellen muss


----------



## redblack (30. November 2006)

hier noch http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_0283_1_11.JPG
IMG_0283_1_11ein "bildli"vom weekend


----------



## redblack (30. November 2006)

hier noch ein bildli vom weekend.


----------



## two wheels (30. November 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> hier noch ein bildli vom weekend.



Das nächste mal komme ich wieder mit Dir mit! Du hast immer so einen guten Riecher was Touren anbelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (30. November 2006)

aber genau so ist es, jede tour mit redblack ist für sich besonders und erlebnisreich. ich hoffe das ich das nächste mal wieder dabei sein darf!
   power girl


----------



## redblack (30. November 2006)

harter fight um platz in den top ten, mit leerschlag 2 punkte vor ohne leerschlag. für aussenstehende, bezieht sich auf die beiden hopp schwiiz teams.


----------



## smohr (30. November 2006)

Und da ihr eure Punkte schon eingetragen habt........





hier noch meine....


ohne leerschlag vor mit leerschag


----------



## hubabuba (30. November 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben werde ich auch Student...
> 
> Ja, der gute Freilauf... das problem kannte ich auch...
> jetzt hab ich ne Speedhub und ganz andere Probleme....
> ...



Coladose ist am Fully für nächsten Winter fest eingeplant.
Jetzt ist ja erst mal das Carbon HT unterwegs. Danach muss ich am Alltagsfully ja nicht mehr aufs Gewicht achten.
Eins nach dem anderen.

Apropos -- wegen dem Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen. Wenn das Mitte März immernoch so ist, können wir uns immernoch drum kümmern.
Erfahrungsgemäss wird das Klassement ab Weihnachten bis Ende Januar nochmals so richtig durchgeschüttelt.

Und bei denen mit Leerschlag ist die Punktestruktur halt etwas homogener. Da muss nicht so ein dumber Punktedepp sich die Seele aus dem Leib strampeln und die anderen hängen tagelang auf irgendwelchen dubiosen Weihnachtsfeiern rum oder fuchteln mit Bambusstöcken in der Luft rum. Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine ...


----------



## smohr (1. Dezember 2006)

Apropos dubiosen Weihnachtsessen... da kommen noch 2 in der Firma

Ach ja, die mit dem Bambusstöcken, sollten diesen Winter nicht wieder nach
Egypten abdüsen.... sonst wirds wieder nichts mit den Punkten...


----------



## smohr (2. Dezember 2006)

35° Wasser mit Luftblasen und Düsen ist herrlich...
2Std Zurzach Thermal mit Jetix, völlig aufgelöst und gekocht


----------



## blaubaer (3. Dezember 2006)

ich grüsse mal all dijenigen die heute im nebel fest sassen, ohne nebel sah es so aus  









und den schlamm*fred* könnte man glaub auch wieder ausgraben


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (3. Dezember 2006)

Tja wir sind stolz auf die Hopp Schwiiz Teams auf den vorderen Plätzen 

Aber ganz untergegangen ist dabei die Leistung des Hopp Schwiiz Junior Teams.

Der Teamchef von uns(jetix) hat seine Familienbeziehungen spielen lassen und hat ganz unaufällig und nebenbei nach überstandener Krankheit smohr weichgekocht 
Das soll einer mal nachmachen

Unterdessen hat sich das Junior-Team in einer Woche um gut 20 Ränge vorgearbeitet. Das schafft ihr nicht      
Da nützt alles abstrampeln nichts mehr.

Iceman und Jetix könnten noch etwas schaffen was mir diese Woche gelungen ist, hab mich über mehr als 400 Plätze verbessert  viel Stolz sein

Einer für alle alles fürs Team

Hab gerade gesehen mit 2 Punkten mehr wäre ich Teamleader, gehe noch schnell eine Runde joggen (Ego befriedigen )


----------



## smohr (3. Dezember 2006)

@Dean-Speedy

Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, heitzt euer "Teamchef" euch mächtig ein 
Und du bringst den Kunstschnee in Davos zum schmelzen

@All Hopp Schwiiz Teams
Leute, ihr seid ja nicht zu bremsen

Somit zeigt die Idee des Winterpokal's seine Früchte....

Wünsche allen eine schöne Woche

Stefan


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (3. Dezember 2006)

Tja smohr 

Wirkung ist gut, gelte als trainingsfaul und leide nach dieser Woche(83 Punkte) wohl eher an übertraining.  
Nächste Woche gibts wohl nur am Montag und von Donnerstag bis Sonntag Punkte 
(Skifahren in Sölden)    

@Blaubaer

Tolle Bilder, irgendwo in der Umgebung von Pfeffingen?

Wenns am 25. Dezember trocken ist werde ich wohl eine kleine  Velotour vom Luzerner Seetal aus via St.Urban(hoffentlich lassen die mich weiterfahren) über den Scheltenpass via Oberfringeli(super Singletrails )nach Pfeffingen machen. Die Umgebung zu verunsichern liegt dann nicht mehr drin, wenn ich die vielen WP-Punkte mitschleppen muss 
Werde dort meinen Bruder in den Ruin (fr)essen 
Ist Beck-Konditor da weis man was man hat 

e gueti Woche allne 

Peti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. Dezember 2006)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @Blaubaer
> 
> Tolle Bilder, irgendwo in der Umgebung von Pfeffingen?



bilder sind auf der Schauenburgerflue/Gempen gemacht worden in richtung Wiesenberg und AG/SO. Pfeffingen liegt halt am fusse des Bauen,( es hübeli witer    )


----------



## Bulldozer (4. Dezember 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> und den schlamm*fred* könnte man glaub auch wieder ausgraben



Leider kann ich das Bild nicht anschaun, mein Brötchengeber hat flickr.com auf der schwarzen Liste  

Wie dem auch ist, aufgrund des verschobenen Jahreszeitenbeginns ist es momentan schon eine ziemlich moderige Angelegenheit und erst jetzt ist auch alles Laub runter. Gestern als es den Wald bergaufging blieb der Lehm schön zwischen den Stollen hängen und las so gleich noch das Laub auf. Mein Laufrad wog wohl gleich doppelt so viel. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich das Gefühl ich strample mich zu tote. 

Übrigens, falls einer mal ein tolles Einstiegsbild hat für einen neuen Schlammfred kann er/sie ja mal beginnen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (8. Dezember 2006)

Bulldozer schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, falls einer mal ein tolles Einstiegsbild hat für einen neuen Schlammfred kann er/sie ja mal beginnen.


Wieso Schlammfred?






Hinten Clariden und Schärhorn

Arminfle und ich sind letztes Wochenende bei herrlichstem Sonneschein im urnerischen Schächental unterwegs gewesen. 
Dem ewigen Herbst sei dank...
Punkte für unsere Teams sammeln....

Bericht Schächental Tour RedOrbiter und ArminFle


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch

PS Ach ja wir haben ja Dezember...


----------



## blaubaer (8. Dezember 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> PS Ach ja wir haben ja Dezember...



 

meine innere uhr tickt auch immer noch wie im sept/okt`ber


----------



## smohr (8. Dezember 2006)

@blaubaer

Warst du heute biken?

War aber ein deftiger downhill


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Dezember 2006)

@stefan:


----------



## Bulldozer (8. Dezember 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Wieso Schlammfred?


 
Hmmm, irgendwie lebe ich am falschen Ort . Bei der heutigen Ausfahrt begann es wieder einmal zu regnen ...
... aber dafür fand ich eine frisch sanierte Eisenbahnschwellentreppen-Kombination im Wald vor . Steil, rutschig wie die ..., und genau das Richtige ums Fahrwerk-Setup zu testen und die Fahrkünste zu üben. Hoffe morgen ein Foto davon zu schiessen.


----------



## Bulldozer (9. Dezember 2006)

der Winter kommt


----------



## blaubaer (9. Dezember 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> @blaubaer
> 
> Warst du heute biken?
> 
> War aber ein deftiger downhill



nööö, bin nicht der dropper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (9. Dezember 2006)

Oioi, Bulldozer.. neid!
Auf ein paar Autos hier liegt auch schon Schnee, aber halt nur feucht. Hoffentlich kommts jetzt mal richtig runter, bis heute Abend oder Morgen... Schneebiken


----------



## Bulldozer (9. Dezember 2006)

Tja der Schnee war nur von kurzer Dauer und danach regnete es in Strömen den ganzen lieben Tag. 
Wie oben erwähnt hatte ich heute die Digicam mit und ein Foto der Eisenbahnschwellenstufen gemacht. Was bei Tag Spass macht, bringt im Dunkeln dann den entsprechenden Thrill Faktor


----------



## wicht (10. Dezember 2006)

Sammle zwar keine Punkte, gehe aber trotzdem im Winter biken


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2006)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Schneebiken



ich im normalfall auch, aber heut war bei mir eine grippe im anflug und setzte mich trotzem auf`s bike, ich muss doch einen an der waffel haben, jeder andere wäre zuhause geblieben, naja immer hin machte die abfahrt noch etwas spass 

von unten sahs noch harmlos aus





aufwärts wars nur so möglich  





da war ich schon nicht mehr wirklich zurechnungsfähig  aber schön wars trotzdem


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (10. Dezember 2006)

War auch aktiv
Hat leider nicht soviele Punkte gegeben die Stunden draussen im Schnee  von Sölden mit den Skiern, aber auch tolle Bilder. 
Und Aprèski danach gibt ja leider noch weniger Punkte, aber ich habs enorm genossen. 
Auch dann noch als beim eindunkeln auf 2600m über Meer am Abend ca 300 Personen sich auf einen Bus stürzten um ins Tal zu kommen. Wir haben dieses Schauspiel genossen und auch die weiteren ichwillauchindenbusduarschgehwegmanöver bis wir ohne zu drängeln in den letzten Bus einsteigen konnten.

tja das gibts halt in der Schweiz nicht, bei uns geht alles RuckRuckZackZack


----------



## Bulldozer (13. Dezember 2006)

Ein Hoch auf redblack. Herzliche Gratulation zum 50. Geburi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (13. Dezember 2006)

Wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht
Alles Gute zum Geburi

Stefan


----------



## power girl (14. Dezember 2006)

vielen dank, hat mich total aufgestellt, hatte ein wunderbares fest mit freunden und allem was dazugehört. aber mit der zahl 50 habe ich schon meine mühe. was solls geht ja schliesslich allen irgendwann einmal so.


----------



## Bulldozer (14. Dezember 2006)

power girl schrieb:


> vielen dank, hat mich total aufgestellt, hatte ein wunderbares fest mit freunden und allem was dazugehört. aber mit der zahl 50 habe ich schon meine mühe. was solls geht ja schliesslich allen irgendwann einmal so.



Gern geschehen, power girl 

Vor zwei Jahren wusste ich wie es nach 29 aussieht, 50 dürfte mich somit nicht mehr abschrecken


----------



## redblack (14. Dezember 2006)

sorry, der  letzte beitrag von power girl war von mir, habe nicht umgestellt, nach dem power girl online war.


----------



## hubabuba (14. Dezember 2006)

redblack schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank, hat mich total aufgestellt, hatte ein wunderbares fest mit freunden und allem was dazugehört. aber mit der zahl 50 habe ich schon meine mühe. was solls geht ja schliesslich allen irgendwann einmal so.



Jetzt heisst es aber auf den Strassen doppelt vorsichtig sein. Die AHV lobt ja ihr Kopfgeld ab 2007 schon auf alle ab 50 aus. Da es soviel Frührentner gibt musste das sein. Und viele Autofahrer verdienen sich gerne ein kleines Zubrot dazu. Also immer schön Brust raus, Bauch rein und auf Jungbiker machen. Sobald die merken, dass Du ein Abschusskandidat bist, hast Du ausgespielt.


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Dezember 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> aber heut war bei mir eine grippe im anflug und setzte mich trotzem auf`s bike, ich muss doch einen an der waffel haben, jeder andere wäre zuhause geblieben



Naja, ich bin ja net wirklich normal und krank sowieso (im Kopf) - aber sowas würd jetzt auch ich net machen. Wäre zu schwach und wenn mir schlecht ist weiss ich nicht, ob ich mich Konzentrieren und geradeaus fahren könnte 

Trotzdem sauschöne Bilder! Neid!


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (15. Dezember 2006)

redblack schrieb:


> sorry, der  letzte beitrag von power girl war von mir, habe nicht umgestellt, nach dem power girl online war.




In deinem Alter ist das ja verständlich  
Das Gedächnis lässt nach und man ist nicht mehr der schnellste, anders kann ich mir deine vielen Punkte nicht vorstellen 

Trotzdem alles gute zu Geburi   und nimm die guten Tipps nicht zu ernst, bist schliesslich auch 50 geworden.

Da muss ich mich noch lange auf dem Velo halten bis ich dazugehöre .

Gruess vomene Hopp Schwiiz "Junior"


----------



## semtec (20. Dezember 2006)

hallo leute. bin wohl etwas zu spät noch zum mitmachen für den winterpokal...oder kann ich irgend nen team noch beitreten? wäre cool. komme aus winterthur...und mache pro woche ca. 5 stunden biken / rolle....

gruss

Luki


----------



## Bulldozer (20. Dezember 2006)

Tja, da bist du leider wirklich zu spät, denn der Anmeldeschluss war am 19. November. Aber nächstes Jahr kannst du ja mitmachen. Weitere Infos hier.


----------



## semtec (20. Dezember 2006)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Tja, da bist du leider wirklich zu spät, denn der Anmeldeschluss war am 19. November. Aber nächstes Jahr kannst du ja mitmachen. Weitere Infos hier.




jammerschade :-/ und ich bin so fit wie noch nie *g* und noch in einem team gemeinsam um punkte strampeln, das wärs jetzt gewesen .....naja..nächstes mal halt *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (20. Dezember 2006)

@semtec
Kopfhoch... mitmachen kannst du trotzdem im Einzelranking, auch das motiviert..

@all
Leute, Leute... alle HoppSchwiiz/Junior Teams(ohne und mit Leerschlag) unter Platz 80. im
Ranking
Wobei HoppSchwiiz II einen tollen Sprung nach vorne gemacht hat


----------



## blaubaer (22. Dezember 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Wobei HoppSchwiiz II einen tollen Sprung nach vorne gemacht hat



aber nicht durch mich  

naja war gestern nach langer grippe auch wieder mal punktesammeln, und erst noch beim ersten Nightride dieses jahres, musste zwar bergauf leiden, dafür hatte ich bergab umso mehr spass und auch speed


----------



## Monsterwade (24. Dezember 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Wobei HoppSchwiiz II einen tollen Sprung nach vorne gemacht hat


Und jetzt muss ich für drei Tage aussetzen  
Weihnachten im Familienkreis. Wird sicher wieder extrem.
Leider ganz ohne Velo. Naja, ab Dienstag dann wieder.

Euch schöne Tage.

Gruss
Monsterwade


----------



## smohr (24. Dezember 2006)

@blaubaer
Wenn speed Punkte gäbe!!! dass wär toll 
Ich hoffe, deine Grippe ist weg...

@Monsterwade
Bin ich aber froh, wenn du 3 Tage pausierst .......

dann kann ich ja auch, ohne das du mich gleich einholst 


So, lasst euch mal gut beschenken und geniest das Essen.....
die Guten Vorsätze haben noch Zeit bis 1.1. 

Stefan


----------



## hubabuba (25. Dezember 2006)

Melde mich bis Ende nächster Woche nach Holland zu den Kässköppen ab.
Nehme das Bike mit. Werde wohl keine Möglichkeit haben das Punktekonto auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Also nicht nervös werden. Der Nachtrag-Hammer ist dann um so heftiger, da ich, so das Wetter es zulässt einige Flachkilometer fatburnen möchte.


----------



## AmmuNation (26. Dezember 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> [...] einige Flachkilometer fatburnen möchte.



Du hast das so tight geschrieben, dass es so richtig smooth rüberkommt.  

Viel spass da drüben


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (26. Dezember 2006)

@hubabuba

Da bekommt dein  *Biken ohne Berge ist so öde * eine ganz neue Bedeutung in Holland


----------



## Bulldozer (26. Dezember 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Melde mich bis Ende nächster Woche nach Holland zu den Kässköppen ab.



Das heisst kaaskoppen . Wir feiern übrigens auch orangen Silvester, allerdings in CH.


----------



## Eddieman (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Ist ja schon erstaunlich, dass Ihr alle noch voll "giggerig" aufs biken seid. Obwohl, bei dem gefrorenen Boden macht das auch eine Menge Spass. 

Ich werde mich aber bis auf weiteres dem Langlauf widmen, damit ich dann mit meinen 0  Radkilometern im Frühling wieder die Gümmeler mit den x-Tausend Trainingskilometern ärgern kann 

Allen weiterhin viel Spass beim Trainieren und ä guätä Rutsch.

Eddieman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (26. Dezember 2006)

Hab heute ne neue Tour(wenig Singletrails) abgefahren/wollte....
Da ich die Karte auf dem Tisch hab liegenlassen und in richtiger
Männermanie aufs gratwohl gefahren, kenn ich jetzt alle Wege.
Von Würenlingen Richtung Achenberg, von da bis Schneisigen

Ich bin sogar weich geworden und hab nach dem Weg gefragt 
Doch da stand keiner um Antwort zu geben  

Macht nichts, so gabs für 6Std, 85km 1900HM jede Menge Punkte und
"Himmelrich" hab ich auch gefunden.... 

Memo an mich(Fazit): Karte sollte auf jeder neuen Tour mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich wünsch euch auch allen "es guets neus und blibet gsund"

Stefan


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Dezember 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> Memo an mich(Fazit): Karte sollte auf jeder neuen Tour mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich wünsch euch auch allen "es guets neus und blibet gsund"
> 
> Stefan


Memo an Dich: GPS eTrax Vista Cx mit Detailkarte Schweiz = Doppeltes Singletrailvergnügen
und kein Verfahren mehr.
Selbst nach jahrelanger Tailsuche in meiner Gegend, mit dem Vista finde ich immer noch
neue Trails  

En guete Rutsch
Micha


----------



## smohr (27. Dezember 2006)

@Monsterwade

GPS hab ich im Kopf, aber gestern unter dem Nebel kein Empfang
Ne, hab auch schon daran gedacht. Aber da sträub ich mich noch dagegen...
Frag nicht wieso??

GPS ist eigentlich ne tolle Sache, hab ich bei Vazifar gesehen.
Ich hab die Swisstopo Karten zu Hause und da druck ich meine Routen aus.
Nur wenn ich die Karte vergesse ...... selber Schuld

Ausserdem, wenn ich jetzt ein Gerät zulegen würde... und mich eingearbeitet
hab, hättest du mich im WP eingeholt

Stefan


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Dezember 2006)

smohr schrieb:


> @Monsterwade
> 
> GPS hab ich im Kopf, aber gestern unter dem Nebel kein Empfang


Ist mir auch schon passiert. Der Hinweis war ein Reifenabdruck im Schnee, 
der meinem seeehr ähnlich war. Und ich wähnte mich schon fast zuhause,
dabei hatte ich die Stelle zwei Stunden von der Heimat passiert. Dann frohr 
der Trinkschlauch und die Füsse ein. Tolle Nummer


----------



## smohr (27. Dezember 2006)

Mein Wasser im Camelbag ist auch nach 5h noch trinkbar....
musst nach dem trinken das Wasser zurück in den Beutel blasen.
Nicht zuviel, sonst hast ein Balon auf dem Rücken


----------



## Aison (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe wieder mal was gutes für meinen Winterpokal Punktestand getan und bin 5h lang relativ locker mit dem RR 140km gefahren  Hatte zwar oft Gegenwind aber die Temperaturen waren fast beängstigend hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (1. Januar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Mein Wasser im Camelbag ist auch nach 5h noch trinkbar....
> musst nach dem trinken das Wasser zurück in den Beutel blasen.
> Nicht zuviel, sonst hast ein Balon auf dem Rücken


Super. Danke für den Tipp   Auf die Idee bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen.

Habe selber den Unbottle von Camelbag mit Isoschlauch und Gummikappe um
das Mundstück. Ist aber nicht optimal, da man zum Trinken immer die Kappe
auffummeln muss (nicht das ich nicht gerne fummle  und wenn man sie beim
Schliessen aus versehen am Schlauch hochschiebt, öffnet sich das Mundstück 
und der Inhalt tropft langsam raus.
Bei der nächsten Tour probiere ich deinen Tipp mal aus. Danke nochmals, auch
wenn man bei den frühlingshaften Temperaturen sich eher gekühlte Getränke 
wünscht.


----------



## smohr (5. Januar 2007)

@Monsterwade
So hab die "Rangordnung" wieder hergestellt
Na hast schon ausprobiert mit dem Camelbag? Ich hab den Blowfish
der hat halt etwas mehr zum isolieren.

Warte mal gespannt auf hubabuba, wenn der seine Punkte nachträgt.....

Und unser Iceman ist wahrscheinlich wie letztes Jahr wieder in Aegypten am
Sonnetanken


----------



## Aison (5. Januar 2007)

keine Angst, bei mir kommen die nächsten 2 Tage auch 2x6h dazu  Rennrad   Ich muss mir jetzt dann mal ein Rennrad Partner zulegen, ist einfach oft langweilig, so ewig lange alleine zu fahren  Wobei das Training allerdings so gescheiter ist, da ich Tempo und Weg selber bestimmen kann.

Also falls jemand mal mitkommen will (diese milden Temperaturen laden ja voll dazu ein), einfach melden   Tempo allerdings im GA1 Bereich, das entspricht ca. 30kmh in der Ebene/Windstill. Also kein sinnloses Gebolze....


----------



## smohr (5. Januar 2007)

Die lieben Studenten mal wieder... 
Kein Wunder, wenn die Unterkunft ne Totalsanierung braucht...


----------



## Aison (6. Januar 2007)

tja, jetzt sieht man wenigstens wer dort an der Macht ist   Ich nämlich seit einem halben Jahr  Bin jetzt der Verwalter von dem Ding...


----------



## smohr (6. Januar 2007)

Achso, darum die roten Vorhänge und Lampen im Fenster....
Brauchst mal wieder neue Bikes?


----------



## hubabuba (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin zwar noch im Land von Antje, Wind (immer von vorne) und Deichen, aber ich habe Internet. Wow.

Ich habe meine Flachlandpunkte eingetragen. Etwas für die Teamwertung  

Ab nächster Woche wieder Berge. Eeeendlich.


----------



## Aison (6. Januar 2007)

Hab auch wieder 180km mehr auf dem Zähler, das wäre dann der 400ste diese Woche  Schnitt ist mittlerweile so 350km die Woche letztes Jahr  Irgendwie relativ viel, wenn man sich das so überlegt....  ne halbe Erdumrundung


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Januar 2007)

Und ich ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich mal wieder nur einen vierstelligen
Jahresabschluss geschafft habe :-(

Vielleicht klappts ja 2007.

@ Aison: Fährst Du im Sommer auch mal 10 oder mehr Stunden am Stück?
Bin nur 2 RR-Stunden von Züri weg. Dann können wir mal ein paar Langstrecken
zusammen fahren.


----------



## Bulldozer (6. Januar 2007)

Hier eine kleine Collage über wo und wie ich z.T. meine WP Punkte sammle. Also meist in der Dunkelheit irgendwo im Walde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (6. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> @ Aison: Fährst Du im Sommer auch mal 10 oder mehr Stunden am Stück?
> Bin nur 2 RR-Stunden von Züri weg. Dann können wir mal ein paar Langstrecken
> zusammen fahren.



10 Stunden? uhmmm, bin ich noch nie gefahren  Da müsste ich ja noch was zu Essen mitnehmen   Bei allem unter 7h esse ich nix und trinke nur Wasser (nur beim Training, nicht bei Rennen).


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (7. Januar 2007)

unter 7 h nix essen 

Das schönste ist wohl das Essen danach??

Ich wäre da sicher nicht dabei, spätestens nach 2 h Biken muss ich etwas zwischen die Rippen haben, ist doch schliesslich das schönste am Sport wenn man danach wieder einen schönen Hunger hat 

Da könnte ich mit deiner Ernährungsweise locker als Aethiopier durchgehen.


----------



## Aison (7. Januar 2007)

@Dean-Speedy Go
Ich habe jeweils kaum ein Hungergefühl, wenn ich nen Schluck Wasser nehme, ist das auch gleich wieder weg.

@Monsterwade
Heute bin ich deinen 10h etwas näher gekommen   7h und 200km

-Aison


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @Monsterwade
> Heute bin ich deinen 10h etwas näher gekommen   7h und 200km
> 
> -Aison


Cool. Das hört sich nach ruhiger RR-Runde an.

Bin nur 4h und 80km aber mit dem da:





Ein Stopp an der Tankstelle war auch mit bei


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (7. Januar 2007)

und alle Schäfchen gezählt oder dabei eingeschlafen?


----------



## Aison (7. Januar 2007)

@Monsterwade
Schönes Bike 

Also soo langsam war das jetzt auch wieder nicht  Ausserdem waren noch 2 ziemliche Hügel dazwischen und wenn ich GA1 trainiere ziehe ich das durch  Dann wird halt auch den Hügel hinauf langsam gefahren und hohe Kadenz. Mag zwar doof aussehen, ist mir aber egal  Sehe beim GA1 Training immer wieder andere RR Fahrer, die einem genüsslich mit einem Grinsen überholen und meinen sie seien die schnellsten. Ich Grinse dann freundlich zurück 



Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> und alle Schäfchen gezählt oder dabei eingeschlafen?


Haha  Deswegen wohl die 80km, der ist zu jedem Schaf persönlich hingefahren um es zu zählen


----------



## pisskopp (9. Januar 2007)

Ich wurde denunziert.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Januar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> und alle Schäfchen gezählt oder dabei eingeschlafen?


Es gibt hier leider keine Klippen  
Schade um die vielen Schafe


----------



## Aison (10. Januar 2007)

Da ich heute ausnahmsweise Zeit hatte, habe ich mal eine neue Strecke erkundet mit dem RR 

Zürich-Schaffhausen-Frauenfeld-Wil-St.Gallen-Wattwil-Rapperswil-Zürich

Gerade im Gebiet St.Gallen-Wattwil hatte ich mir mehrmals gewünscht ein aufblasbares MTB dabei zu haben. Da will in unbedingt mal hinfahren und die Berge dort erkunden 

gruss
-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (10. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Zürich-Schaffhausen-Frauenfeld-Wil-St.Gallen-Wattwil-Rapperswil-Zürich
> 
> Gerade im Gebiet St.Gallen-Wattwil hatte ich mir mehrmals gewünscht ein aufblasbares MTB dabei zu haben.


Hi Aison,

hättest Du was gemailt, wäre ich ab Schaffhausen mitgefahren bis Rapperswil.
In dem Fall natürlich mit dem RR. 

Aber ich muss Dir recht geben. Jedesmal wenn ich in der Nähe St.Gallen-
Wattwil bin, habe auch ich gerne mein MTB unterm Hintern. Leider ist die
Anfahrt etwas mühsam mit dem MTB. Selbst von Tägerwilen aus.

Weiter so


----------



## Aison (10. Januar 2007)

@Monsterwade
Werde evtl. morgen noch eine Runde drehen, die muss dann allerdings bedeutend flacher sein und nicht mehr so weit  Bin jetzt mehrere Tage ziemlich extrem viel gefahren (Montag Pause). Eine zweitägige Pause wäre jetzt dann von Vorteil (sonst schlägt es dann plötzlich zum Nachteil über).

So wie es aussieht, kann man von Wattwil aus gut fahren. Evtl. packe ich mein Bike mal in den Zug und fahre dort hin. Hab ja schliesslich ein GA.

Ich finde es allerdings krass, so nach 4h verspüre ich jeweils die übliche Müdigkeit und Sitzschmerzen  Aber das ist dann plötzlich verschwunden und nach 8h Fahrt hat man das Gefühl gleich nochmals so lange fahren zu können. Finde ich noch interessant! Vorallem habe ich wiederum nichts gegessen, sondern nur getrunken (1 Bidon Wasser, das andere Apfelsaft).

gruss
Ivo


----------



## pisskopp (11. Januar 2007)

Ist bei mir auch so, nach 9h GA Trittfrequenz 120 HR 80  bekomme ich die gleiche Problematik. Ab Kilometer 170 geht es dann wieder.
Ist schon verrückt


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2007)

Hi Ivo,
bist Du schon in Rente oder hast soviel Tagesfreizeit? Tageslicht sehe ich 
momentan nur aus meinem Bürofenster und abends noch ne Monsterrunde
von über 4 Stunden ist mir öde, da man ja ausser Autoscheinwerfern und
Leuchtreklame kaum was zu Gesicht bekommt.

Die Gegend rund um Wattwil ist recht hügelig. Da kriegst Du schnell mal etliche
Höhenmeter auf den Zähler. Wenn Du flach fahren willst, dann kann ich Dir die
Strecke Zürich - Sargans, das Rheintal sowie den Bodensee empfehlen. Tolle 
flache Runde. Ca. 300km bei ca. 700hm (von Tägerwilen aus).

Das Apfelsaft fett Kalorien hat, ist Dir hoffentlich bewust ;-)


----------



## Aison (11. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi Ivo,
> bist Du schon in Rente oder hast soviel Tagesfreizeit? Tageslicht sehe ich
> momentan nur aus meinem Bürofenster und abends noch ne Monsterrunde
> von über 4 Stunden ist mir öde, da man ja ausser Autoscheinwerfern und
> ...



(Student) Ich arbeite gerne am Abend  Mich stört es allerdings auch nicht, in der Nacht zu fahren. Im Sommer fahre ich sogar lieber am Abend bis in die Dunkelheit hinein. Viel angenehmer...

3dl Apfelsaft hat ca. 150kcal, das deckt nicht mal 1/10 des Bedarfs.

gruss


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so, nach 9h GA Trittfrequenz 120 HR 80  bekomme ich die gleiche Problematik.





Aison schrieb:


> 3dl Apfelsaft hat ca. 150kcal, das deckt nicht mal 1/10 des Bedarfs.



Bei den Parametern hast Du mit deinen 3dl Apfelsaft aber locker die Hälfte der Kalorien wieder drin  

Trinke normalerweise 1 Liter pro Stunde. Nach 2 - 3 Stunden ist dann ein 
kleiner salziger Snack fällig. So schafft man auch 300km am Stück.

Mein absoluter Rekord liegt allerdings bei 14 Litern in 12 Stunden: Lange 
Strecke Eiger-Bike-Marathon bei Affenhitze. 8 Liter im Rennen, 3 Liter auf der 
Heimfahrt und 3 Weizenbier beim anschliessenden Grillplausch. 
Man war ich fertig  

Mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr beim GRC die lange Strecke wage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (11. Januar 2007)

Bei langen Marathons kenne ich nur den Nationalpark Bike Marathon und da benötigte ich letztes Jahr so 7h30min für die 140km (allerdings mit ewig langer Panne ). Da habe ich auch ein paar Bidons vernichtet  und den Rest mit Gels ergänzt  Aber ich glaube, wenn ich im Ziel nur ein Bier getrunken hätte, hättest die Ambulanz rufen können


----------



## redblack (11. Januar 2007)

24 h rennen schötz, rennvelo solo 720 km, 30 liter kohlehydrat/sirup-mischung,
nach 23 h 1 bidon cola/bier ohne kohlensäure, 32 bananen, 10 kleine reiskuchen und nach der zieldurchfahrt 3 flaschen bier. hat alles gepasst. übrigens 2. schnellste runde nach dem turbodrink nach 23 h.


----------



## smohr (11. Januar 2007)

Habs doch gewusst: Alkohol verleit Flügel

Ach ja, gerade von der Arbeit gekommen. Hat mich fast vom Bike geblasen!!
Hät ich Scheibenräder dran würd ich jetzt wahrscheinlich noch fliegen


----------



## Aison (11. Januar 2007)

@redblack Ich habe dafür als Zuschauer das eine oder andere Bier genossen  Schliesslich seid ihr ja die ganze Zeit fast an unserem Haus vorbeigefahren


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Januar 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> rennvelo solo 720 km



Wow   Mit welchem Training schafft man das?

Habe letztes Jahr knapp die 300km-Marke gestreift. Hatte viel Spass bei 
super Wetter (30°C, 0 Wind). Seitdem bin ich vom Langstrecken-Virus
infiziert (wenn´s Wetter stimmt).


----------



## redblack (11. Januar 2007)

@monsterwade
von mitte märz bis zum rennen am 8.august ca. 8000km, vor allem lange ausfahrten, viele pässe, längstes training: baden-brünig-grimsel-furka-baden ca.320km. aber das mentale ist fast noch wichtiger wie gefahrene trainingskilometer. mach doch am nächsten rennen in schötz mit. werde dich anfeuern.


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Januar 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> werde dich anfeuern.


... und Kreise um mich drehst  Darauf kann ich verzichten.
Ich feuer lieber Dich an und geniesse ein Bier wärend Du Dich quälst.


----------



## hubabuba (12. Januar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Ach ja, gerade von der Arbeit gekommen. Hat mich fast vom Bike geblasen!!
> Hät ich Scheibenräder dran würd ich jetzt wahrscheinlich noch fliegen


War auch unterwegs. Der Gegenwind war schon heftig. Aber vor Kurzem in Holland wars an einem Tag noch einen Zacken stärker. Dafür wars flach.
An den leichten Anstiegen im vollen Gegenwind bin ich gestern fast stehengeblieben.


----------



## pisskopp (12. Januar 2007)

Klasse!
Habe letztens die Frau von nem Biker abgeschleppt, der Typ hat grad nen 24h Rennen gemacht


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (12. Januar 2007)

@ Distanzfahrer der nicht ganz harten Sorte(die machen 24h solo) 

Es gäbe ja auch noch 3er-Teams um sich gegenseitig anzufeuern und mit Aison hätte man ja einen Einheimischen mit Kühlschrank für's Isostar+, ist alles drin wie im Isostar aber noch etwas mehr 

Und die haben auch von 24h Bikestrecke gesprochen für's 07 so visionär.

Ist aber nichts für mich, aber so weich wie pisskopp bin ich auch nicht, das ich mich nur auf die Frauen konzentriere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (12. Januar 2007)

@hubabuba
meinst du die flachen anstiege hier bei uns? 

@pisskopp
ist die mit dem auto stehen geblieben


----------



## redblack (12. Januar 2007)

@ monsterwade, meine quälphase ist vorbei, trage keine startnummern mehr, bin "nur" noch genussbiker.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (12. Januar 2007)

Habe die letzte Zeit dumme Fragen betreffend Biken gehört, geht es euch auch so?

Komischerweise war es zweimal die Frage ob ich den Check abgegeben habe. 

Hab zwar kein Auto sondern einen Töff aber die Frage bezog sich darauf das man im Winter nicht Velo fährt. Bin nur ich bestraft mit einfältigen Mitmenschen oder ihr auch?

Sorry, dumme Frage ihr habt ja pisskopp


----------



## redblack (12. Januar 2007)

fahre seit jahren nicht mehr auto (den check habe ich), höre ab und zu ich sei  "en pickte" aber ist eher positiv gemeint, die welche mühe haben, sind meistens eher neidisch, da sie den willen nicht aufbringen.
schlussendlich ist es egal, was andere denken, hauptsache es stimmt für dich selbst.


----------



## hubabuba (13. Januar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @hubabuba
> meinst du die flachen anstiege hier bei uns?
> 
> Ich meinte die flachen Anstiege auf freiem Feld meines Arbeitsweges. Die etwas steileren sind ja im Wald und waren daher geschützt. Ausnahmsweise war das eine Spam- und Ironiefreie Aussage.
> ...


----------



## Aison (13. Januar 2007)

So, heute mal den Üteliberg von hinten bestaunt  Zuerst nach Brugg gefahren, dann der Reuss entlang bis Luzern und wieder nach Hause


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Januar 2007)

Bei super Wetter zum ersten Mal einen meiner favorisierten DH komplett ohne
Absteigen gefahren. 
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie steile Hänge, Absätze und Treppen man mit einem
MTB flüssig bewältigen kann. Muss mir mal ne Helmkamera besorgen.


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Januar 2007)

Wer war gestern auch aufm Üetzgi? Aber nicht hintenrum, sondern vornerum aufm Singletrail nach Triemli 

Supergeiler Matsch, extrem Zäh, Pedalieren bringt nix, man hockt fest 
Nur jemand andern hab ich neben meinem Kollegen und mir gesehn - mit dicker MZ Gabel und 203ern vorn und hinten. 

War jedenfalls Super Wetter  Nächstes Wochenende hoffentlich auch so, und bis dahin ist hoffentlich das Canyon auch hier


----------



## two wheels (14. Januar 2007)

Hey Laris

Ich dachte das Canyon würde diese Woche eintreffen! War das nichts...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (14. Januar 2007)

@Ammunation
Haha, lieber hinten rum als im Matsch versinken   Dummerweise habe ich momentan nur ein Bike (mein Race Hardtail). In Zürich selber hab ich gar keins ausser dem RR. Muss noch warten bis die Teambikes (unten) verfügbar sind . Wenn jemand ein Bike zum ausleihen hat in Zürich, komme ich mal mit und helfe im Matsch versinken .











gruss
Ivo


----------



## blaubaer (14. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich, wie steile Hänge, Absätze und Treppen man mit einem
> MTB flüssig bewältigen kann. Muss mir mal ne Helmkamera besorgen.



für mich besteht biken meist nur aus solchen trails  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Supergeiler Matsch, extrem Zäh, Pedalieren bringt nix, man hockt fest



dann bist du eindeutig zu lansam unterwegs  
da kann das tiefste schlamm loch kommen, mit ordentlich speed kommt amn immer drüber   und man hat die geilsten drifts


----------



## smohr (14. Januar 2007)

@blaubaer
So isses, denn Jesus schwamm auch nicht


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Januar 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Hey Laris
> 
> Ich dachte das Canyon würde diese Woche eintreffen! War das nichts...?



Ciao Benj,

Nein leider nicht. Aber sollte diese Woche kommen.



Aison schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Haha, lieber hinten rum als im Matsch versinken



Itz aber! Git ja nüt geilers!  Hab den Tag nicht bereut  



blaubaer schrieb:


> dann bist du eindeutig zu lansam unterwegs
> da kann das tiefste schlamm loch kommen, mit ordentlich speed kommt amn immer drüber   und man hat die geilsten drifts



Ja ich kam über viele auch drüber, aber leider gibts stellen wo du fast den Berg runterfleigst und da kannste auch nicht mit vollkaracho kommen, erst recht nicht, mit den Semislicks die ich drauf hab  Profil ist was anderes 



smohr schrieb:


> @blaubaer
> So isses, denn Jesus schwamm auch nicht



 

War aber geil. Fehlen nur noch NobbyNics an einem mit Canyon beschrifteten Rahmen und etwas mehr Sonne, dann wärs Perfekt.  

Ich lad gleich mal Fötelis hoch, könnt ihr nachher im Sauereithread begutachten


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Januar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> für mich besteht biken meist nur aus solchen trails


Du hast´s gut. Bei uns ist das meiste Forstautobahn und Trails nur sehr kurz.

Habe heute bei den Bodensee-Bikern geräubert. War ne klasse Tour mit 8 Leuten. Mal wieder 18 Punkte für die Schweiz eingeheimst


----------



## redblack (14. Januar 2007)

@smohr und bruckma

hey jungs, war heute mit power girl auch auf dem san lucio, aber von lugano über porlezza und dann über signora und taverne über den ceneri nach bellinzona, einfach hammer, schade haben wir uns nicht getroffen, waren halt erst um 14.15 oben, da wir mit dem zug unterwegs waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (15. Januar 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> @smohr und bruckma
> 
> hey jungs, war heute mit power girl auch auf dem san lucio.



Hi Redblack,

sag bloss noch, der Pass ist schneefrei. War regelmässig zu Ostern da, hab´s
aber nie fahrend bis ganz zum Refugio geschaft.

Schöne Tour


----------



## pisskopp (15. Januar 2007)

Zur klarstellung:
Pisskopp steht für dumme Antworten, nicht für dumme fragen @ Dean-Speedy Go
Hier mein Beitrag:
Hey Jungs, war mit TingelTom Auf dem Latscho-Pass! Schneefrei 9h trainiert!
So soll der Winter sein.


----------



## redblack (15. Januar 2007)

@monsterwade
von porlezza her schneefrei, 1 mal etwa 50m geschoben, da einfach zu steil und zu rutschig, der letzte teil vor dem refugio ist wirklich happig, aber wunderschön.


----------



## redblack (15. Januar 2007)

@isskopp

wo ist denn der latschopass?


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. Januar 2007)

War am Samstag auf der Rigi-Scheidegg unterwegs Punkte sammeln für den WP. Bei Temperaturen bis 16°Grad, full Panorama und Mega Trails.

Ach ja - Mitten im Januar; Winter ist es, und bis auf 1600müM an der Südseite der Rigi gute Verhältnise fürs Biken...   

Wer behauptet die Klimaerwärmung ist nur negativ der kann mich mal  

cu RedOrbiter 
www.Trail.ch


----------



## hubabuba (16. Januar 2007)

Bist Du da nicht von den Wanderern totgetrampelt worden.
Ich dachte immer Rigi am WE ist nogo?

PS.: Abartig gute Bilder.


----------



## Aison (16. Januar 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Ach ja - Mitten im Januar; Winter ist es, und bis auf 1600müM an der Südseite der Rigi gute Verhältnise fürs Biken...
> 
> Wer behauptet die Klimaerwärmung ist nur negativ der kann mich mal



Genial, werde ich evtl. diesen Samstag auch noch versuchen, wollte es schon letztes Wochenend 

Zum Glück hat die momentane Wärme kaum was mit der Klimaerwärmung zu tun, denn wenn die so  schnell wäre, könnte man in paar Jahren nur noch an wenigen Orten auf der Erde wohnen


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Januar 2007)

Ich weiss nicht... ich will irgendwie ins Tessin das Wochenende mit dem Canyon.. aber Rigi sieht auch lecker aus.. wohin soll ich Punkte Sammeln? Ihr entscheidet.. soll aber geile Trails haben


----------



## pisskopp (16. Januar 2007)

Was ist ein geiler Trail?


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. Januar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du da nicht von den Wanderern totgetrampelt worden. Ich dachte immer Rigi am WE ist nogo?
> PS.: Abartig gute Bilder.


@hubabuba 
Stimmt normalerweise schon, das am WE an der Rigi extrem viele Wanderer anzutreffen sind. Dies gilt vor allem auf die Rigi Kulm, Rigi Stafel, Klösterli und die Strasse Richtung Scheidegg. Ich hab jedoch meine Rigitour Route ein wenig abseits der Hauptwanderströme gewählt. War wirklich nett und Wanderer hatte es um diese Jahreszeit merklich weniger unterwegs als im Sommer.
Freut mich wenn Dir die Bilder gefallen. 
Ich war ja schon öfters auf der Rigi. 
Am Samstag waren aber die Lichtverhältnisse für Fotos besonders gut.



			
				Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Genial, werde ich evtl. diesen Samstag auch noch versuchen, wollte es schon letztes Wochenend


@Aison
Kann es Dir wirklich nur empfehlen. 
Zu beachten und empfehlenswert ist aber das ich meine Tour alles am südlichen Sonnenhang der Rigi gefahren habe. Ganz oben auf der Scheidegg hatte es noch einige wenige vereinzelte Schneereste. Ich hab festgestellt in Schattenlagen ist der Schnee immer noch hartnäckig liegen geblieben. Ich denke aber, auch die Auffahrt von der Berner Höhe ist gut machbar. Kann natürlich einige Schiebepassagen haben wegen Eisfeldern.



			
				AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht... ich will irgendwie ins Tessin das Wochenende mit dem Canyon.. aber Rigi sieht auch lecker aus.. wohin soll ich Punkte Sammeln? Ihr entscheidet.. soll aber geile Trails haben


@AmmuNation
Mein Tipp: Ich würde auf die Rigi fahren wenn nördlich der Alpen das Wetter gut ist und die Temp. angenehm. 
Ansonsten ist die Sonnenstube immer eine Reise wert.
Ich gehe immer gerne ins Tessin Biken wenn es hier "Hudel-Wetter". So fällt mir die lange Anreise dann immer bedeutend leichter  



			
				pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist ein geiler Trail?


@pisskopp
Ich denke mal dies ist keine ernsthafte Frage?
Würde mich freuen wenn auch deine Postings und Beiträge hier etwas zur besseren Forumsqualität beitragen würden. Danke Dir im voraus.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (17. Januar 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> @AmmuNation
> Mein Tipp: Ich würde auf die Rigi fahren wenn nördlich der Alpen das Wetter gut ist und die Temp. angenehm.
> Ansonsten ist die Sonnenstube immer eine Reise wert.
> Ich gehe immer gerne ins Tessin Biken wenn es hier "Hudel-Wetter". So fällt mir die lange Anreise dann immer bedeutend leichter



Salü,

Habe mich entschieden. Ich (wir)  gehen das Wochenende erstmal auf den Pilatus pünktchen Sammeln. Für Rigi bleibt ein andermal immernoch Zeit. 

Und bevor ich mein neues Canyon nicht zu 100% in und auswendig kenne und eingefahren habe möcht ich nicht gleich die harte Tour auf den Rigi machen. Lieber etwas schoggi und Pilatus.


----------



## hubabuba (18. Januar 2007)

Welcome back smohr. Du punktest ja wieder.


----------



## Bulldozer (18. Januar 2007)

@all,

Muss mich leider wegen eines Speichenbruchs der etwas anderen Sorte vom WP verabschieden   





Ich bin ja in meiner Bike Karriere schon in alle Himmelsrichtungen geflogen, aber nie etwas gehabt. Dann am Sonntag 7.1. ein selten dämlicher Faller im Schritttempo , unglücklich mit dem Arm abgestützt und Ende. 
Das einzige lustige, Speichenbruch passt doch so schön zu einem Biker  

Jemand von euch mit ähnlichen Erlebnissen?

Liebe Grüsse, 
BD


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Januar 2007)

Aua ********. Und erstnoch bei Schrittempo  Es kommt immer unverhofft.

Dann natürlich gute besserung und belaste deinen Arm nicht...


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Januar 2007)

Hey BD,

erstmal gute Besserung und komplikationslosen Einstieg in die neue Saison.

Dein Ausfall könnte ich theoretisch voll kompensieren, wenn ich die nächsten
drei Monate Urlaub (Anfang Februar bis Ende April) im Trainingslager in Malle
investieren würde. Irgendwie schon ein reizvoller Gedanke, ABER

Ich bin doch nicht blöd

Suche gerade eine Destination, die Spannung pur bietet.

Damit fällt der zweite "Hopp Schwiiz II"-Teilnehmer aus. Wo soll das bloss hinführen?

Gute Besserung. 

Lass Dir nen Karbon-Gips verpassen, damit kann man wenigstens RR-Fahren.


----------



## smohr (18. Januar 2007)

@hubabuba
Bei Sturm geh ich nicht mit dem Bike und somit sind die Punkte wieder rar
Obwohl... bei dem Gegenwind kannste die Berge sparen

@Bulldozer
Gute Besserung... hasst es aber richtig krachen lassen
Ich hatte bis jetzt Glück, ausser ein paar Schrammen...


----------



## Bulldozer (18. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Es kommt immer unverhofft.


Genau! Dann wenn man es nicht erwartet schlÃ¤gt es zu. Das geringe Tempo war Ã¼brigens wohl der AuslÃ¶ser des Bruches, denn so konnte ich mich nicht abrollen und die gesamte Energie ging in den Ellbogen.



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Dein Ausfall kÃ¶nnte ich theoretisch voll kompensieren â¦


Bei deiner Leistung kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Suche gerade eine Destination, die Spannung pur bietet.


Mein Vorschlag: Malaysia - Petronas Tower Basejump



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Damit fÃ¤llt der zweite "Hopp Schwiiz II"-Teilnehmer aus. Wo soll das bloss hinfÃ¼hren?


Richtung Sommer ;-)


Und allen merci fÃ¼r die BesserungswÃ¼nsche!


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Januar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Genau! Dann wenn man es nicht erwartet schlägt es zu. Das geringe Tempo war übrigens wohl der Auslöser des Bruches, denn so konnte ich mich nicht abrollen und die gesamte Energie ging in den Ellbogen.



Kann gut sein.

Ich kam glücklicherweise immer gut davon - und ich hab schon die geilsten Stürze gemacht, direkt mit dem Kopf ne Fangopackung geholt etc... 

Dann werd heil und hoffentlich heissts bald wieder Happy Trails...


----------



## blaubaer (19. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Damit fällt der zweite "Hopp Schwiiz II"-Teilnehmer aus. Wo soll das bloss hinführen?



wer fällt denn noch aus in unserem team ???

@Bulldozer 
auch von mir gute besserung 

bin bis jetzt auch noch ohne einen bruch davon gekommen, in meiner 17jährigen bikelaufbahn, auch bei mir passieren die meisten stürze wenn ich ziemlich langsam unterwegs bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (19. Januar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> Muss mich leider wegen eines Speichenbruchs der etwas anderen Sorte vom WP verabschieden





blaubaer schrieb:


> wer fällt denn noch aus in unserem team ???



Die Frage hast Du ja schon selbst beantwortet.

@wime


----------



## blaubaer (19. Januar 2007)

wiso fall ich aus ??

bei mir gibts villeicht nicht so viele wochenpunkte wie bei anderen/euch  

aber wenn ich meine arbeitszeit als WP punkte eintragen dürfte, wär ich glaub an der spitze  in den 8 1/2 stunden kommen an  die 10-15km gehen zusammen, dann noch krafttraining bis zu 100x wagenkuppeln (1kupplung 25kg.) und der rest ist gedächtnisstraining und koordination  

und von daher seh ich mein Job als training


----------



## Bulldozer (19. Januar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ... an  die 10-15km gehen zusammen, dann noch krafttraining bis zu 100x wagenkuppeln (1kupplung 25kg.) ...



Hut ab und merci noch für die Besserungswünsche. Mit deinem Job müsste ich übrigens nun weitere 5 Wochen rumhängen.


@all,

Aus Langeweile habe ich mir die Bike und Mountainbike gekauft, mann, was für ne Geldverschwendung. Viel Tamtam um nichts und irgendwie immer wieder wiedersprüchliches.


----------



## two wheels (19. Januar 2007)

Ja, wenn man bloss die Arbeitszeit eintragen dürfte! *träum* Da hätte ich doch auch einiges einzutragen...


----------



## blaubaer (19. Januar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> Aus Langeweile habe ich mir die Bike und Mountainbike gekauft, mann, was für ne Geldverschwendung. Viel Tamtam um nichts und irgendwie immer wieder wiedersprüchliches.



die kauf ich mir schon einigen jahren nicht mehr  , ab und zu die Freerideversion, aber sonst ists wirklich nur geldverschwendung und wenn man daselbe im internet nachschlägt kommts billiger und man hat mehr information


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Januar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wer fällt denn noch aus in unserem team ???


Naja, da wären Bulldozer (gute Besserung.). Mit den heutigen Karbon-Gipsen kannst Du locker nach zwei Wochen wieder auf Strasse trainieren. Hatte einen ähnlichen Bruch 2003 und hab nach 2 Wochen wieder voll trainiert mit dem Tri-Bike. Da zahlte die Krankenkasse die Kilometer 

Und ich habe noch keine Location für 3 Monate Bike-Urlaub gefunden. Somit falle ich voraussichtlich für die nächsten drei Monate aus :-(

Gruss und gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (19. Januar 2007)

Mir wurde scheinbar vom halben Schweizerforum die Bude eingerennt - jeder wollte bilder 

Nun, ich weiss nicht wo sonst hin damit, aber es passt schon zum Thema.. damit werde ich ab sofort WP Punkte weitersammeln... 

Übrigens: Nach dem Kartonbild bin ich 7km gefahren, um eine XT Kasette hinzumachen. Da sieht man mal, wie schnell sich ein Canyon an meinen Fahrstil gewöhnen muss...


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Januar 2007)

So, melde mich vom WP ab zur Skiwoche nach Lenzerheide.

Schöne Tage ans Team und alle anderen


----------



## Bulldozer (20. Januar 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Mit den heutigen Karbon-Gipsen kannst Du locker nach zwei Wochen wieder auf Strasse trainieren. Hatte einen ähnlichen Bruch 2003 und hab nach 2 Wochen wieder voll trainiert mit dem Tri-Bike.



Karbon-Gips, noch nie gehört. Hab jetzt ein Gelenkgips, d.h. ich kann den Ellbogen teilweise bewegen, das verdrehen ist jedoch verunmöglicht, sodass die Speiche nicht belastet wird. Das Tippen am PC ist aber dadurch sehr mühseelig. Mit trainieren auf dem Bike ist die nächsten 5 Wochen nix, RR oder Ti-Bike hätte ich so oder so nicht. Wünsche dir schöne Ferien!



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mir wurde scheinbar vom halben Schweizerforum die Bude eingerennt - jeder wollte bilder



Schönes Bike, ich habe das XC6 vom 04 und sehr zufrieden. Nur das Pedal finde ich nicht so der Hit. Das DX 647 oder 540er wäre aus meiner Sicht besser gewesen. Viel Spass!


----------



## hubabuba (20. Januar 2007)

Gute Besserung. In ein paar Monaten lachst Du darüber.

Und das bei diesem tollen Bikewetter zur Zeit. Super warm und viel Sonne.
Lediglich die umgestürzten Bäume inkl. entsprechenden Kletterpartien erinnerten noch an Kyrril (oder wie der Sturm auch immer hiess).


----------



## hubabuba (20. Januar 2007)

@Eddieman
Bist du die Nordseite vom WIldspitz runtergefahren. Wie ist da die Schnee/Schlammlage?

Beihnahe hätte ich den Wildspitz heute auch versucht. Da aber eine "Rückfahrt" nach Goldau einen Riesenumweg gewesen wäre und ich nicht wusste ob die Nordseite befahrbar ist, habe ich das dann doch gelassen.
Zumal ich da schon mal nach einem Sturm mehrere umgestürzte Bäume im Steilhang, Gestrüpp und Schlamm umgehen musste. Damals bin ich an einer Stelle bis zum Knie im Schlamm eingesunken. Der Schuh ist beihnahe steckengeblieben.


----------



## AmmuNation (20. Januar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Karbon-Gips, noch nie gehört. Hab jetzt ein Gelenkgips, d.h. ich kann den Ellbogen teilweise bewegen, das verdrehen ist jedoch verunmöglicht, sodass die Speiche nicht belastet wird. Das Tippen am PC ist aber dadurch sehr mühseelig. Mit trainieren auf dem Bike ist die nächsten 5 Wochen nix, RR oder Ti-Bike hätte ich so oder so nicht. Wünsche dir schöne Ferien!
> 
> Schönes Bike, ich habe das XC6 vom 04 und sehr zufrieden. Nur das Pedal finde ich nicht so der Hit. Das DX 647 oder 540er wäre aus meiner Sicht besser gewesen. Viel Spass!



Das mit dem Carbongips war wohl auch ein scherz... 

Es ist schön ja, die Pedale die ich dranhabe (545) sind super und machen keine mucken... kann ich empfehlen!
Gabel und Dämpfer sprechen wuuuuuunderschön an  Hab beide gestern mit der SKS Suspensioneer bearbeitet, genau auf mich abgestimmt, die Federgabel ist bequem weich hat aber auch bei ruppigen Trails gut reserven, der Dämpfer ist mit Pedalplattform steinhart und fährt sich genau wie ein Hardtail - sehr ungewohnt für mich, tut mir auch am Arrr...erwertesten weh   wenn ich aber damit springe dann löst er wunderschön aus.

Beim Trailfahren stell ich die Pedalplattform allerdings sofort aus, dann spricht er noch etwas softer an. Ist auch dann etwas hart, aber bequem und hat gut Reserven. Durchgeschlagen hat bisher nie was... und die Stein- und Wurzeltrails am Pilatus waren nicht sanft für ein 100/115mm Bike.


----------



## RedOrbiter (21. Januar 2007)

Wer zuhause bleibt ist selber schuld.
Gestern nochmal auf der Rigi gewesen, weil's letztes mal so super war.




Felsenweg




Kurz vor Unterstetten

cu RedOrbiter
www.trail.ch


----------



## RedOrbiter (21. Januar 2007)

Übrigens wusstet Ihr das es noch ein weiteres schweizerisches WP-Team gibt?
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/241

cu RedOrbiter www.Trail.ch


----------



## AmmuNation (21. Januar 2007)

@RO: Schöne Fotos. Ich war gestern in der nachbarschaft, auf dem Pilatus... totmüde und mit leerem Magen - war dann ein mulmiges Gefühl. Der Downhill war leider viel zu schnell  Hat sich dennoch gelohnt und spass gemacht!


----------



## Bulldozer (21. Januar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Gute Besserung. In ein paar Monaten lachst Du darüber.
> 
> Und das bei diesem tollen Bikewetter zur Zeit. Super warm und viel Sonne. ....



Eigentlich freute ich mich aufs Schneebiken  aber wenn ich Glück habe wird's wieder im März so richtig viel Schnee geben, und wenn dann noch alles gut verheilt ist, ja dann kann mein Bikerherz wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddieman (22. Januar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> @Eddieman
> Bist du die Nordseite vom WIldspitz runtergefahren. Wie ist da die Schnee/Schlammlage?
> 
> Beihnahe hätte ich den Wildspitz heute auch versucht. Da aber eine "Rückfahrt" nach Goldau einen Riesenumweg gewesen wäre und ich nicht wusste ob die Nordseite befahrbar ist, habe ich das dann doch gelassen.
> Zumal ich da schon mal nach einem Sturm mehrere umgestürzte Bäume im Steilhang, Gestrüpp und Schlamm umgehen musste. Damals bin ich an einer Stelle bis zum Knie im Schlamm eingesunken. Der Schuh ist beihnahe steckengeblieben.



Hallo hubabuba.

Nein, ich bin via die Halsegg direkt nach Sattel gefahren. Allerdings denke ich, dass auch die nordseitige Abfahrt vom Schnee her rel. problemlos machbar gewesen wäre. Habe nur noch ein paar winzige Schneereste gesehen. Schlamm-mässig wäre es wohl auch gut gegangen, es sei denn die Holzfäller hätten den Weg stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

So, schön war das biken im Winter. Aber wenn ich die Wetterprognose so sehe, freue ich mich schon wieder auf's Langlaufen. Schnee sollte es ja auch in Einsiedeln geben und kalt wird es auch.
Muss schliesslich noch ein paar LL-Km abspulen, damit am Engadiner Skimarathon auch eine vernünftige Zeit herausschaut ...


----------



## hubabuba (22. Januar 2007)

Merci für die Info.
Ja jetzt kommt der Winter. Ich könnte zwar drauf verzichten. Aber die Natur brauchts und euch Schneefreaks sei es von Herzen gegönnt.
Meine Spikereifen warten schliesslich auch noch auf ihre Ammortisation. 

PS.: Viele Wege gibt es nur wegen den Holzfällern. Deshalb ist es auch nicht tragisch, wenn sie im Zuge ihrer Arbeit mal was kaputt machen. Die reparieren das dann auch wieder. Und sie räumen die Wege wieder frei. Am Samstag vormittag waren die ganz schön aktiv um nach dem Sturm wieder Platz zu machen.


----------



## Aison (22. Januar 2007)

Jop, auf den Winter könnte ich auch verzichten, wobei ich das erst glaube, wenn es mehr als 2 Wochen kalt bleibt.

gruss


----------



## hubabuba (24. Januar 2007)

@Teamkollegen HoppSchwiiz
Heute mache ich den 3. Tag in Folge Pause. Erst war es familientechnisch nicht möglich und heute wegen dem andauernden Schneefall.
Freue mich aber, morgen mal wieder mit Spikes durch den Neuschnee zu pflügen. Solange es von oben trocken ist macht das ja ein paar Wochen lang sogar Spass.


----------



## smohr (24. Januar 2007)

Werde heute auch noch meine Spikes aufziehen und sie morgen spazieren fahren.

Ach ja, Wer des nachts auf dem Gubrist/ZH unterwegs ist...
sollte sich auf dem Trail Richtung Altberg im obersten Abschnitt so um
18:45 etwas vorsehen....
Da sind mir 3-4 Wildschweine 4Meter vor dem Bike durch.
Die haben anscheinend ein bisschen Angst(zum Glück) vor 20Watt Irc mit Überspannung am Helm


Mit Helmlampe 20Watt im Schneetreiben bei ständig wechselnder Windrichtung
ist in etwa so, wie wenn du bei Stargate durchs Tor gehst und die Enterprise
auf Warp beschleunigt. Und das beides gleichzeitig...

Da mir die Brille zugefroren ist , bin ich ohne gefahren...


----------



## hubabuba (24. Januar 2007)

Ja, ja - Stirnlampen haben auch Nachteile. Ich habe deshalb meinen Xenon-Brenner am Lenker und eine LED-Lampe am Helm (ne Wilma - also immernoch Licht satt)

Bei Nebel oder Schneetreiben schalte ich die Helmlampe dann aus.


----------



## hubabuba (25. Januar 2007)

Mann o mann war die Abfahrt vom Uetzgi heutemorgen kalt. Finger und Zehen abgefroren.
Morgen wirds noch kälter. Aber jetzt hab ich mit Einweg-Thermopads aufgerüstet. Damit sollte es gehen. Werde das mal heute abend ausprobieren.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Januar 2007)

Und ich führe gleich mein neues Canyon mit meinem neuen VDO MC 1.0 aus 
Und das ohne Spikes... sondern mit dem NobbyNic


----------



## smohr (25. Januar 2007)

@hubabuba
Heut Morgen -8° auf der Leuchtanzeige...
Und das Furtal Gegenwind bis Affoltern

Die Spikes haben sich wieder mal gelohnt, fast ganzer Weg auf Eis gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (26. Januar 2007)

Ja, die Bise war gestern recht erfrischend. Heute wars zwar kälter, aber windstill.

Ergebnis meines Thermopadtest:
Thermopads für die Füsse sind super. Ab -5 Grad nicht mehr ohne.
Die für die Handschuhe sind bedingt gut, da zwar der Handballen schön gewärmt wird, aber ja eigentlich die Finger die Problemzone sind. Hilft trotzdem ein bisschen.
Aber die Kältephase ist ja sowieso ab dem Wochenende schon wieder vorbei.
Nächste Woche wird dann erstmal wieder schieben durch den Schneematsch angesagt sein.
Auf Eis kann man wenigstens fahren.


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Januar 2007)

So, melde mich zurück vom Skifahren in Lenzerheide.

War gestern noch punktesammeln beim Langlaufen. Die haben super Loipen mit fett Steigungen bzw. Gefälle. Jetzt hab ich so richtig Muskelkater.
Befremdlich fand ich allerdings, dass man trotz Skipass für die Loipe extra zahlen muss. Naja, morgen wieder auf´s Bike :->>


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Januar 2007)

Ich überleg mir, wo ich morgen Biken gehen könnte.
In Zürich ists mir zu kalt, Tessin wäre super, aber da muss man total früh los und wieder früh zurück, sonst ist man spätabends zu Hause und ich habe leider Arbeit am Montag.

Nächsten Samstag vielleicht... und morgen mal Uetliberg oder so.. mal schauen


----------



## Aison (27. Januar 2007)

Also ich werde morgen bestimmt Biken gehen, evtl. Napf oder sonst nen Hügel 

@Ammunation
Ich glaube, nächste woche bringe ich wieder eines meiner Bikes nach Zürich  Endlich wieder mal den Üetliberg befahren (oder bematschen)

gruss
Ivo


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Also ich werde morgen bestimmt Biken gehen, evtl. Napf oder sonst nen Hügel
> 
> @Ammunation
> Ich glaube, nächste woche bringe ich wieder eines meiner Bikes nach Zürich  Endlich wieder mal den Üetliberg befahren (oder bematschen)



Ich hab mich entschlossen, dass ich ebenfalls gehe morgen. Auch wenns saukalt ist. Das höhenmetersammeln macht schon warm.

Die wahl fiel nun auf den Üetzgi. Erstmal uphill, dann schaunma weiter. Wenns kalt ist dann gleich wieder runter, wenns warm ist vielleicht via Brugg? Ich sehs dann noch.
Kann mir gut vorstellen dass der Biketrail Uetliberg zugefroren und zugeschneit ist. Soll ich mich da echt runterwagen mit NobbyNics und einem 1 Wochen alten 3000 Stutz Fully? 

Nächste Woche sollte der Schnee ja Schmelzen und die Temperaturen wieder deutlich hochgehen. Dann ist dann am nächsten Weekend bestimmt wieder Schlammschlacht da oben angesagt. Wettervorhersage sagt für den Freitag Sonnig bei 5°C. Klingt nich schlecht. Wenn du lust hast, dass ich dir auf den Uetli oder sonstwo hier in der nähe nachkrieche, meld dich einfach


----------



## Aison (28. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre mit Spikes und konnte damit so ein paar Stellen hier in der Umgebung immer noch fahren, die schon bei trockenen Bedingungen im Sommer sau schwierig sind. Ist einfach genial.....

Lustig wirds, wenn man Leuten begegnet die sowas noch nie gesehen haben   Ist jeweils cool deren grosse Augen zu sehen.

-Ivo  (werden morgen wohl im Gebiet Menzberg oder so unterwegs sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit Spikes und konnte damit so ein paar Stellen hier in der Umgebung immer noch fahren, die schon bei trockenen Bedingungen im Sommer sau schwierig sind. Ist einfach genial.....
> 
> Lustig wirds, wenn man Leuten begegnet die sowas noch nie gesehen haben   Ist jeweils cool deren grosse Augen zu sehen.
> 
> -Ivo  (werden morgen wohl im Gebiet Menzberg oder so unterwegs sein)



Ich hab keine Spikes. Lohnte sich bisher mMn nicht. Die Strecken die ich fahre, kann der NobbyNic auch. Und auf Eis fahre ich nicht, höcshtens Schnee, da hält der schon auch.

So jetzt mach ich mich bereit für die paar hundert Höhenmeterli auf den Üetzgi. Mal schauen wies da ausschaut, hoffentlich ist der Trail nicht vereist. Sonst kanns böse enden


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Januar 2007)

WooW!
Suuuuper Wetter da oben heute! Richtig angenehm und beim Uphill kriegt man ja auch warm. Der Singeltrail ins Triemli war wunderschön schneebedeckt und wurde offenbar auch schon vor mir befahren 
Der Schnee war halbfest und der Nobby hielt perfekt.

Details gibts hier zu lesen:
http://ammunations-blog.veloblog.ch/post/40/365

Ganz unten auch der Link zur Trainingseinheit, für die Statistik- und Zahlenfreunde. Wieder 9 Punkte mehr 

Edit: Die Bilder dazu gibts unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3394349&postcount=86


----------



## Aison (28. Januar 2007)

War heute wieder auf dem Napf (ganz oben). Ist immer wieder lustig bei solchen Verhältnissen   Vorallem hat man die Show auf sicher... Oben musste ich einigen Wandern meine Ausrüstung zeigen


----------



## AmmuNation (29. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> War heute wieder auf dem Napf (ganz oben). Ist immer wieder lustig bei solchen Verhältnissen   Vorallem hat man die Show auf sicher... Oben musste ich einigen Wandern meine Ausrüstung zeigen



Auf dem Üetzgi hatte ich seit Triemli schon Schnee. War sehr schön! Nur die Schlittler die sich nicht an den Schlittelweg halten konnten haben mich enorm genervt  weil sie die normale und sehr enge Wanderstrecke runtergeprescht sind. Schade hats einen von denen nicht über die Kurve rausgeworfen und 100m weiter unten zerschnätzelt.

Ausrüstung zeigen musste ich glücklicherweise nicht. Jedoch kennt man die Kinder die alles Kommentieren - "Lueg mal Mami, de Maa fahrt mit em Velo ufe!!! " und das nicht nur einmal. Gestört hats mich aber nicht.

Dass meine NobbyNics flüsternd als Spikesreifen ("Lug mol de fahrt mit Spikes!") abgestempelt wurden, hat mich dann doch stolz gemacht. 

Insgesamt gabs doch viele verwunderte Blicke, wieso der vollidiot denn da mit einem Fully hochfährt und nicht den Schlitten nach runter nimmt. War aber nicht der einzige, im Triemli kreuzten mich zwei mit ihren riesigen Downhillern. Und die Bahn hätte ich mir nicht zugemutet, als ich oben war, kam gleich eine an und die war gestossen voll!

Und nun überleg ich mir ob ich mit smohr am nächsten Samstag auf die Hochwacht Lägern hochsollte. Verlockend ist das angebot ja schon, vor allem weil ich keinen Peil habe von der gegend und ein Guide praktisch wäre. 
Aber andererseits ists im Tessin wärmer.  Obwohl, vielleicht nehm ich das Angebot ja an. Viel kälter wars auf dem Üetzgi auch nicht (6°C)


----------



## Aison (29. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und nun überleg ich mir ob ich mit smohr am nächsten Samstag auf die Hochwacht Lägern hochsollte. Verlockend ist das angebot ja schon, vor allem weil ich keinen Peil habe von der gegend und ein Guide praktisch wäre.
> Aber andererseits ists im Tessin wärmer.  Obwohl, vielleicht nehm ich das Angebot ja an. Viel kälter wars auf dem Üetzgi auch nicht (6°C)



Kannst auch mal mit mir mitkommen  Kenne mich da auch gut aus  Am Samstag dürfte es eine riesen Schlammschlacht geben  Könnte also lustig sein


----------



## smohr (29. Januar 2007)

@Ammu
Mist MSN geht nicht

@Aison
Genau, darum wird es lustig am Samstag. Bei mir ist es allerdings immer noch nicht 100% ob es geht


----------



## AmmuNation (30. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Kannst auch mal mit mir mitkommen  Kenne mich da auch gut aus  Am Samstag dürfte es eine riesen Schlammschlacht geben  Könnte also lustig sein



Du bist mit Benjamin gefahren und es hiess ihr seid etwa gleich!
Der ist den Pilatus hochgeschossen als wäre es die Stadt Luzern  Ich trainier lieber noch ein kleines bisschen bevor ich mich an dich wage.
War aber Müde, hatte nur 5h schlaf und kein Zmorge, ich Idiot  
Aber wenn du lust hast, ich hab nix dagegen. Du meintest ja du holst mal wieder eins deiner Bikes nach Zürich - mal schauen, Sonntag vertreib ich mir vielleicht wieder auf dem Üetzgi oder sonstwo. Samstag ist jedoch reserviert schon 



smohr schrieb:


> @Ammu
> Mist MSN geht nicht
> 
> @Aison
> Genau, darum wird es lustig am Samstag. Bei mir ist es allerdings immer noch nicht 100% ob es geht



Ist ja jetzt geklärt. Freu mich auf die perverse Schlammschlacht


----------



## Aison (30. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Du bist mit Benjamin gefahren und es hiess ihr seid etwa gleich!
> Der ist den Pilatus hochgeschossen als wäre es die Stadt Luzern  Ich trainier lieber noch ein kleines bisschen bevor ich mich an dich wage.



Ja gut, nach dieser Theorie dürfte ich ja nur noch mit einer begrenzten Anzahl Leute in der Schweiz biken gehen  Gut, tönt jetzt bisschen übertrieben, aber wenn man mal schaut, wieviele jeweils vor mir sind (inklusive Elite) sind es wirklich nicht all zu viele. Leider fahren nur die wenigsten Wettkämpfe  deswegen dürften es doch ziemlich viel mehr sein  

Jop, Benjamin und ich waren relativ zügig unterwegs, allerdings hätt ich noch einiges zulegen können. War aber definitif nicht das Ziel sich gegenseitig abzuhängen, sondern der Spass und eine neue Gegend (für mich) erkunden waren wichtiger.

gruss


----------



## two wheels (31. Januar 2007)

Moment mal Laris! Ich sagte nie, das ich gleich schnell war wie Ivo! Hab dir doch gesagt, das er besser trainiert ist als ich und auch noch hätte schneller fahren können.
Aber wie auch schon gesagt, es zählt der Spass und nicht unbedingt die Zeit (ausser wenn ich alleine fahre). Zu 2 wills man es ja lustig haben...

Nur nicht, dass hier Gerüchte entstehen...


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ja gut, nach dieser Theorie dürfte ich ja nur noch mit einer begrenzten Anzahl Leute in der Schweiz biken gehen  Gut, tönt jetzt bisschen übertrieben, aber wenn man mal schaut, wieviele jeweils vor mir sind (inklusive Elite) sind es wirklich nicht all zu viele. Leider fahren nur die wenigsten Wettkämpfe  deswegen dürften es doch ziemlich viel mehr sein



 Klingt doch schonmal gut 



> Moment mal Laris! Ich sagte nie, das ich gleich schnell war wie Ivo! Hab dir doch gesagt, das er besser trainiert ist als ich und auch noch hätte schneller fahren können.
> Aber wie auch schon gesagt, es zählt der Spass und nicht unbedingt die Zeit (ausser wenn ich alleine fahre). Zu 2 wills man es ja lustig haben...
> 
> Nur nicht, dass hier Gerüchte entstehen...



Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich sagte nie dass du besser bist, sondern dass ihr beide ziemlich zügig zusammen gefahren seid.  So habe ich das mitbekommen.
Wenn er NOCH besser ist, dann lass ich das mit ihm lieber mal bleiben, dann soll ein Fumic mal für mich fahren mit ihm. 

Logisch steht der spass im vordergrund, aber wenn da ein Klotz am Bein mitfährt welcher kaum Schlaf hatte und nichts zum "zmorge" dann nervt das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (31. Januar 2007)

Also wenn Du mit Stefan am Samstag biken gehst, komme ich schon mit, wenn es euch genehm ist. Momentan ist bei mir sowieso alles auf locker dafür lange ausgelegt 

Heute war wieder mal so ein richtiger s c h e i s s TAG    Ich wollte mit dem Rennrad von Zürich nach Hause fahren und hab da die Route Zürich-Dübendorf-Eglisau-Koblenz-Brugg-Aarau-Olten-Zofingen-Schötz gewählt. Bin dann aber viel zu spät abgefahren, als dass ich es vor 17:30 hätte schaffen können. Also dachte ich, gehst einfach in Brugg auf den Zug. In Brugg angekommen, fuhr mir dieser auch direkt vor der Nase ab . Was solls, fahre ich nach Wildegg und steige dort in den nächsten ein.... denkste... nach der Hälfte einen Platten --> geflickt. In Wildegg angekommen fährt mir schon wieder der Zug ab   . Da ich keine Lust hatte 1h zu warten, fuhr ich weiter Richtung Hunzenschwil, Suhr. Dummerweise schon wieder einen Platten (wie kann das sein?!?) Da ich mitten in der Pampa war, musste ich 15km mit Platten fahren (war mir in dem Moment auch scheiss egal). Natürlich verpasste ich in Suhr schon wieder den Zug nach Zofingen um eine Minute......


----------



## AmmuNation (31. Januar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Also wenn Du mit Stefan am Samstag biken gehst, komme ich schon mit, wenn es euch genehm ist. Momentan ist bei mir sowieso alles auf locker dafür lange ausgelegt
> 
> Heute war wieder mal so ein richtiger s c h e i s s TAG   Ich wollte mit dem Rennrad von Zürich nach Hause fahren und hab da die Route Zürich-Dübendorf-Eglisau-Koblenz-Brugg-Aarau-Olten-Zofingen-Schötz gewählt. Bin dann aber viel zu spät abgefahren, als dass ich es vor 17:30 hätte schaffen können. Also dachte ich, gehst einfach in Brugg auf den Zug. In Brugg angekommen, fuhr mir dieser auch direkt vor der Nase ab . Was solls, fahre ich nach Wildegg und steige dort in den nächsten ein.... denkste... nach der Hälfte einen Platten --> geflickt. In Wildegg angekommen fährt mir schon wieder der Zug ab   . Da ich keine Lust hatte 1h zu warten, fuhr ich weiter Richtung Hunzenschwil, Suhr. Dummerweise schon wieder einen Platten (wie kann das sein?!?) Da ich mitten in der Pampa war, musste ich 15km mit Platten fahren (war mir in dem Moment auch scheiss egal). Natürlich verpasste ich in Suhr schon wieder den Zug nach Zofingen um eine Minute......  Anm. der Red.: Habs mir erlaubt ein paar rote Köpfe rauszuschneiden...



Auja, klingt richtig nach Action heute. 
Meinetwegen kannst du schon mit. Was Stefan sagt weiss ich nicht, denke nicht dass er ein Prob damit hat.  

Bin halt Kondimässig so richtig sch*isse  Ist aber besser als auch schon.
Locker klingt schonmal gut. Ich habs nämlich gerne wirklich gemütlich - kein Stress bergauf. Obwohl ich am So auf dem Uetzgi aus unerklärlichen Gründen bei 3-5% Steigung vorne im zweiten Blatt und hinten auch relativ hoch fuhr...  Von irgendwo hab ich die Kraft genommen 

Jedoch haben mir die letzten paar hm (wirklich nur die letzten) kurz mühe gemacht  lag wohl an der (relativ kurzen, ~10sek) Raceeinlage mit 20km/h


----------



## two wheels (1. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Logisch steht der spass im vordergrund, aber wenn da ein Klotz am Bein mitfährt welcher kaum Schlaf hatte und nichts zum "zmorge" dann nervt das schon.



stimmt   

@ Yvo

Du Glückspilz du!   Wie war das noch mal mit Murphys Law???


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Februar 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz du!   Wie war das noch mal mit Murphys Law???



Jeder kommt mal dran, auch der schnellste. 
Dass aber echt jedes mal der Zug abgefahren ist, war echt mies.  Fand die Story trotzdem total lustig (sorry  )


----------



## smohr (1. Februar 2007)

Mitkommen am Samtag darf jeder "auch Aison"


@All
Für die inetressierten: Samstag 03.01.2007 10:00 ab Bucheggplatz(KiosK)/Zürich.
Schlammroute über Bubrist-Altberg-Hüttiker-Lägern-Zürich.
Einsteigen überall auf der Strecke möglich.

P.S. Ja Aison im Aargau haben wir sehr groben Belag....


----------



## AmmuNation (1. Februar 2007)

Bloss nicht noch mehr Leute vor denen ich mich Blamieren muss. 

Helm ist übrigens gekommen, Komfortabel und passt 
Jetzt brauch ich noch Hosen und Shirts...


----------



## Eddieman (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs

Würde ja gerne mal die Gegend rund um Zürich auskundschaften. Die kenne ich bis jetzt nur von der "many-hill-show", die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin.

Dieses Wochenende geht's bei mir aber ins Goms zum LL..... 

Und bis zum Engadiner ist sicher hauptsächlich LL angesagt, wenn es die Schneeverhältinisse zulassen.

Aber im Frühling oder im Sommer wäre ich sicher mal dabei.

Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass und nicht zu viel Schlamm.

Eddieman


----------



## Aison (2. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Mitkommen am Samtag darf jeder "auch Aison"



Ich muss ja fast am Samstag mitkommen, ich kann doch nicht einen jungen Schnösel und ein alter Sack alleine ziehen lassen   *duck und weg*


----------



## smohr (2. Februar 2007)

@Eddieman
Wünsch dir viel Schnee und Spass im Goms. Der 1Platz beim Skilanglauf wird
dir auf sicher sein!!! jetzt 2er (WP-Rangliste)

@Aison
Und ich dachte Ammunation is älter 

@Ammunation
Je mehr Leute umso weniger fällts auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (2. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Schlammroute über Bubrist-Altberg-Hüttiker-Lägern-Zürich.
> Einsteigen überall auf der Strecke möglich.



Zum Glück lassen wir die Hinterbergstrasse diesmal  Aber der Zürichberg letztes mal war gar nicht so übel  Mal schauen wie das morgen geht, hab gerade bemerkt, dass ich in der Eile die falschen Radtaschen mitgebracht habe. D.h. Vorderrad ist ok, am Hinterrad ist 0 Profil mehr  Aber solange wir nicht zu steil im Dreck hochfahren, gehts ja noch.


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich muss ja fast am Samstag mitkommen, ich kann doch nicht einen jungen Schnösel und ein alter Sack alleine ziehen lassen   *duck und weg*



Ich zieh dir auch eine, undzwar über 



smohr schrieb:


> @Aison
> Und ich dachte Ammunation is älter
> 
> @Ammunation
> Je mehr Leute umso weniger fällts auf



AmmuNation ist älter als die Zeit.
Und je mehr Leute desto mehr müssen auf den kriechenden Idioten auf dem schwarzen Canyon warten...  



Aison schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das morgen geht, hab gerade bemerkt, dass ich in der Eile die falschen Radtaschen mitgebracht habe. D.h. Vorderrad ist ok, am Hinterrad ist 0 Profil mehr  Aber solange wir nicht zu steil im Dreck hochfahren, gehts ja noch.



Du Stefan, gibts ein ganz besonders steiles Stück (idealerweise nix unter 20%) wo wir hochfahren könnten? Wir beide (  ) sind dann erst noch schneller oben  

Ich fahr morgen mal so um 9:15 - 9:30 hier ab, werde dann bestimmt vor 10 Uhr am Bucheggplatz sein. Ich versuch mal nicht zu spät zu kommen, Stefan hat sonst schlimmstenfalls meine Nummer um mich aus den Federn zu klingeln


----------



## Aison (3. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt bin auch ich wieder zu Hause  Nice Ride 
@AmmuNation gute Erholung


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin auch ich wieder zu Hause  Nice Ride
> @AmmuNation gute Erholung



Die dummi chuä isch scho dihei 
Bin auch angekommen. Die Erholung hab ich nötig - aber schlafen muss ich nicht grad, obwohl ich - denke ich mal - wenn ich mich hinlegen würde gleich einpennen würd.  Ohne Stefans Chemie wär ich wohl auf dem Sattel eingeschlafen. 

War eine nette Tour, nette Leute und gerne mal wieder! Schade dass Kerberos uns vor dem geilsten Teil verlassen musste, aber Gesundheit geht vor.

Stefan nächstes mal kommt die Kafimaschine wirklich mit 
Wer die Tour noch nachschauen will:
http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/einheiten/details/27814


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (3. Februar 2007)

@ammunation

was ist den genau alt für dich?

Vor oder nach der (Tor)Tour?

Bin auch nur im Junior Team weil sie nicht nach dem Alter gefragt haben 

Gruess Peti


----------



## Aison (3. Februar 2007)

Jop. Die Tour dauerte aber länger als 4h30min?!? Gut, ich bin vorhin noch selber 1h lang 2 Stellen anschauen gegangen, aber trotzdem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (3. Februar 2007)

Sind ja alle wieder gut nach Hause gekommen, trotz der Lustigen Stürze 
He Leute, wir haben keine Fotos gemacht zum Glück....
Filmen währe besser gewesen!!

@Ammunation
Ich dachte, auf dem Sattel ist dir was eingschlafen
Dein Benutzerbild braucht ein update....^....

Die Kaffemaschine wär was, so könnte ich Aison hinter mir halten

@Dean-speedy
Geh joggen, sonst hol der alte Sack dich noch ein!!!
Ne ihr seid super, was ihr für euren Teamchef gebt.
Jetix hat schon gesagt, das ihr nächstes Jahr wieder mitmachen dürft


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @ammunation
> 
> was ist den genau alt für dich?
> 
> Vor oder nach der (Tor)Tour?



Vor der Tour:
Geistig und Körperlich 16
Nach der Tour:
Geistig 16 und Körperlich 40. 



Aison schrieb:


> Jop. Die Tour dauerte aber länger als 4h30min?!? Gut, ich bin vorhin noch selber 1h lang 2 Stellen anschauen gegangen, aber trotzdem....



VDO sagt 4.5h... 
Gesamtzeit hab ich aber errechnet von 9:30 als ich von hier ging bis 17:00 = 7.5h! Wir haben kaum 3h Rast gemacht irgendwo  ?



smohr schrieb:


> Sind ja alle wieder gut nach Hause gekommen, trotz der Lustigen Stürze
> He Leute, wir haben keine Fotos gemacht zum Glück....
> Filmen währe besser gewesen!!
> 
> ...



Die stürze waren echt lustig 
Und Fotos hätte ich dubeli echt machen sollen.

Auf dem Sattel ist mir vieles eingeschlafen 

Hat jedenfalls echt spass gemacht und wenn wirs auf Mohrsche Art rechnen warens nicht nur 1050 sondern mindestens 7000hm (insider  )


----------



## Aison (3. Februar 2007)

Naja, der Sturz, als Stefan direkt vor mir ausgerutscht ist hätte ärgerlich werden können! Ich bin so auch schon über jemanden gefahren  Glücklicherweise konnte ich sofort vom Bike springen  

-Aison


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Naja, der Sturz, als Stefan direkt vor mir ausgerutscht ist hätte ärgerlich werden können! Ich bin so auch schon über jemanden gefahren  Glücklicherweise konnte ich sofort vom Bike springen
> 
> -Aison



Ich dachte noch du Profi seist einfach so umgeflogen, bis ich da was gelbes im Busch sah.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (3. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Jetix hat schon gesagt, das ihr nächstes Jahr wieder mitmachen dürft



Und ich hab gedacht ihr nehmt in jetzt mit Handkuss wenn ihr seht wieviele Punkte er hat und wie er uns zu Höchstleistungen motiviert. Ein Kollege von mir möchte nächstes Jahr auch mitmachen, wobei dann das Team ....... WECHSELZONENSTURZ heissen müsste, weil er da immer die verücktesten Abgänge macht.

Bin jetzt wieder langsam am umgewöhnen aufs laufen, ist noch mühsam wenn man nicht mehr sitzen kann bei aufkommender Müdigkeit. 

Wenn ich aber eure Berichte von heute lese, sieht es so aus als ob ihr sehr müde ward, dass ihr euch auf der Tour noch zwischendurch hingelegt habt. (Hätte ich heute beim Crosslauf nicht gewagt, hatten fast alle Nagelschuhe an)

Aber irgendwie bin ich schon neidisch auf euch, hört sich alles nach viel Spass an mit einer Generationen übergreifenden Zusammensetzung


----------



## smohr (3. Februar 2007)

@Dean-Speedy
Mal sehen wie die Teamaufstellung nächsten WP aussehen wird...
Ja, das mit der Müdikeit hat halt so seine Tücken
Nagelschuhe!!! Da bist ja genagelt...(("War Jesus Crossläufer"))
Ne im Ernst, mach mal ein Bild davon, die möcht ich gerne mal sehen...

Mit Jetix beim laufen, hab ich ein Wasserträger mit Licht dabei

Ja bei der heutigen Aussfahrt wars echt lustig... da Lambiel nicht dabei war
haben wir halt die Piroutte gedreht. Wobei einer unter Kategorie:
"Doppelterquerabsteigerindiepampaflieg" im Paarlaufen gewertet werden müsste


----------



## Aison (3. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich dachte noch du Profi seist einfach so umgeflogen, bis ich da was gelbes im Busch sah.



Ich bin kein Profi  haha, aber ich bin auch mal auf die Fresse geflogen, wo es keiner von euch sah   Und zwar das zweite mal vom Altberg runter  Das erste mal hats geklappt, dann ging ich nochmals hoch (anstelle auf euch zu warten ) und dann als ihr unten wart bin ich oben auf den Steinen und Wurzeln ausgerutsch.


----------



## smohr (3. Februar 2007)

habs schon gesehen... shit happens... am gleich Ort wie ich


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Profi  haha, aber ich bin auch mal auf die Fresse geflogen, wo es keiner von euch sah   Und zwar das zweite mal vom Altberg runter  Das erste mal hats geklappt, dann ging ich nochmals hoch (anstelle auf euch zu warten ) und dann als ihr unten wart bin ich oben auf den Steinen und Wurzeln ausgerutsch.



Achja genau, hast was gesagt... 



smohr schrieb:


> habs schon gesehen... shit happens... am gleich Ort wie ich



Mich hats dafür mitten im allergrössten Schlammloch weit und breit frontal abgeschossen, wo ihr beide mit sehr viel Glück drüber gekommen seid. 
Shit Happens, meine relativ fein Strukturierten iridium Griffe (sind eh nicht schön...) sind immernoch bis in die letzte Ritze rein braun


----------



## Kerberos (4. Februar 2007)

Bedanke mich auch für die Tour - das nächste Mal komplettiere ich! Aber so war's schon die richtige Entscheidung, auf der Rückfahrt der Furt entlang gegen den Wind hat mir mein Rücken mächtig die Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen.  

Übrigens, wegen der Gabel: Es stiess gar nicht innen unten am Gummi-Dings an, sondern oben am Schutzblech! Werde demnächst mal das SKS vom Hardtail nehmen, das ist flacher gebaut. 

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (4. Februar 2007)

@smohr

Nagelschuhe kennst du nicht?

Bahnläufer haben Schuhe mit Spikes a ca 3-6 mm. 3mm ist bei Bahnläufern normal wenn ich mich nicht irre, Speerwerfer haben längere drin.

Die Nägel(Spikes) haben ein Gewinde und sind auswechselbar. Ein Crossläufer montiert je nach Boden Nägel bis 18mm für einen besseren Halt. Aber vorsicht das tut dann weh wenn du einem auf die Füsse stehst. 
Ich schreib das weil ich es wohl nicht schaffe ein Foto hochzuladen und ich zur Zeit noch zuviel Dreck an den Schuhen habe das man davon gar nichts sieht(Schlammthreadfähig ) .
Ich schaff es nicht mit hochladenAlter und Technik


----------



## smohr (4. Februar 2007)

Spikesschuhe von Leichtathleten hab ich schon gesehen, aber keine
von Crossläufer...

Bilder anhängen Hier


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Bedanke mich auch für die Tour - das nächste Mal komplettiere ich! Aber so war's schon die richtige Entscheidung, auf der Rückfahrt der Furt entlang gegen den Wind hat mir mein Rücken mächtig die Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen.
> 
> Übrigens, wegen der Gabel: Es stiess gar nicht innen unten am Gummi-Dings an, sondern oben am Schutzblech! Werde demnächst mal das SKS vom Hardtail nehmen, das ist flacher gebaut.



Wie gesagt, Gesundheit geht vor. Du hast zwar wirklich das highlight verpasst, aber ich denke das ist nicht das letzte mal. 

Ob die Gabel aufs Blech aufschlägt oder nicht, hat garnix damit zu tun, die Gabel ist *deutlich* zu weich!
Ohne Blech kannst du übrigens full-range der Gabel brauchen. 

Ich war heute auf dem Üetzgi und nur wegen Stefan habe ich dieses Foto gemacht 




Das ist neben der Antenne, führt dann aufs Holzwegli (wo viele Kinder rumturnten und die Eltern sich noch in sehr frechem Ton beschwerten, das sei kein Bikeweg  Extrem viele Arsc*löcher heute unterwegs  ) und dann richtung Triemli. War brutaaaalst vermatscht, Lägern war dagegen eine Waschanlage fürs Bike!
Habe den Rahmen heute früh noch ein wenig abgespritzt, der meiste Schlamm klebte auf Schaltung, Kette und in den Gelenken des Hinterbaus. 
Es wog so mindestens 25kg  War wirklich Sauschwer das teil.





Später dann:




Mehr Fotos in der Galerie.
505hm, 25.06km und 2h mehr für die Schweiz.


----------



## smohr (4. Februar 2007)

Bei mir ist der Schlamm immer noch dran


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Schlamm immer noch dran



Uff, hör auf, das würd ich meinem armen Canyon nicht antun 
Die Gabel hat total komisch reagiert - ich konnte sie bloss mit Draufstützen bis wirklich knapp ans Maximum reindrücken! Ähnlich wie bei Markus...

Als aber alles sauber war, wars wieder normal  hatte schon Angst, das teil verliert Luft o.ä... wär natürlich ganz böse, dann wärs das absolute Montags-Canyon 
Kann mir nicht erklären wieso, aber wenns Funktioniert ist gut.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (5. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Schlamm immer noch dran



Bei meinen Schuhen nicht mehr, werde dann auch ein Foto machen wenn man nicht mehr sieht was drunter ist, sieht dann cooler aus 

Keine Angst ist kein Canyon oder Cannondale Laufschuh


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Keine Angst ist kein Canyon oder Cannondale Laufschuh



Canyon Schuhe? Wenns das gäbe, fehlt nur noch ein Tatoo auf meiner Stirn 

Canyon Bike, Canyon Bar Ends, Canyon Trinkflaschen, dann halt noch Canyon Schuhe und ein Canyon Tatoo...


----------



## Aison (5. Februar 2007)

Du bist nicht zufällig Canyon Fan? ^^


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig Canyon Fan? ^^



Nö, garnicht! Weiss garnicht wie du drauf kommst 

Und damit hast du swiss aus meiner Signatur verdrängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte am Wochenende einen extrem hartnäckigen Verfolger, 
denn ich bei aller Anstrengung nich abschütteln konnte. 
Siehe Foto unten. 
Der Verfolger war aber sehr motivierend beim WP-Punkte sammeln...

 

*Samstag Lugano
 
Sonntag Schächental*







Mein hartnäckiger Verfolger vom Wochenende...



cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Bulldozer (5. Februar 2007)

Hey, ich sag's ja immer, die Welt ist klein. Dass du *Schatten* auch kennst ist doch der Hammer. Aber als ich ihn das letzte mal sah war er deutlich kleiner, oder täusch da die Perspektive


----------



## Aison (5. Februar 2007)

Tja, wer seinen Schatten sieht fährt zu langsam  Fährst du schneller als das Licht, siehst du deinen Schatten nicht 

Argh, hab heute noch kurz 120km mit dem Rennerad gemacht, wohl wieder das letzte mal für die nächsten paar Tage, soll ja wieder pissen und schneien


----------



## two wheels (5. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Tja, wer seinen Schatten sieht fährt zu langsam  Fährst du schneller als das Licht, siehst du deinen Schatten nicht
> 
> Argh, hab heute noch kurz 120km mit dem Rennerad gemacht, wohl wieder das letzte mal für die nächsten paar Tage, soll ja wieder pissen und schneien



Kurz 120 km 
Woher nimmst du bloss diese Zeit? Ich wüsste nicht woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen


----------



## Bulldozer (5. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Argh, hab heute noch kurz 120km mit dem Rennerad gemacht, ...



Und ich wär schon froh 120m fahren zu können


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (5. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Tja, wer seinen Schatten sieht fährt zu langsam



oder nicht im dunkeln 

Es gibt schon noch arme Leute die arbeiten müssen gäll two wheels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (5. Februar 2007)

1. Arbeit auf Abend verlegen und im Sommer einfach am Abend fahren 
2. Ich gehe sehr selten in den Ausgang, trinke kaum Alkohol (das nimmt enorm Zeit weg).
3. schaue kaum TV (evtl. mal Tagesschau)
etc....

Ich finde es dafür lustig, ab und zu mit Bekannten biken zu gehen oder noch unbekannten wie letztes Wochenende mit Ammunation und Kerberos (Smohr kannte ich schon). Bedeutet mir genauso viel Spass.

In irgendwelche verrauchten und heissen Beizen, Bars und Discos reinzugehen ist für mich eher die absolute Qual ^^

Und plötzlich hat man so 10-20h Zeit zum trainieren. Achja, ich habe auch keine Kinder und Familie die ich noch unterhalten darf.

gruss


----------



## redblack (5. Februar 2007)

das waren zwei tage für s'bikerherz, gestern 110 km um den lago maggiore mit dem renner bei 15 grad und heute schneebiken am hasliberg, vom brünig auf die mägisalp und dann die piste gerockt, zwischen skifahrer und boarder durchgewetzt, bei herrlichstem wetter, einfach genial.


----------



## two wheels (6. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> oder nicht im dunkeln
> 
> Es gibt schon noch arme Leute die arbeiten müssen gäll two wheels



Ja leider! Frühdienst 3:45 Uhr austehen, arbeiten bis 15:30 (heute durfte ich noch einen voll:kotz: Briefkasten reingen, einer muss es ja tun ) In der Regel hab ich dann auch nicht mehr allzu viel Lust etwas zu machen, vorallem jetzt wo es so kalt ist, reichts mir, wenn ich mir den Ars** während der Arbeit abfriere, dann muss ich denn nicht noch ein 2 mal (freiwillig) tiefkühlen 
Yvo hast schon recht! Gehe am WE auch lieber mal biken oder so, anstatt mir die Lampe zu füllen, aber eben, siehe oben -> Müdigkeit, Kälte


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Februar 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Ja leider! Frühdienst 3:45 Uhr austehen, arbeiten bis 15:30 (heute durfte ich noch einen voll:kotz: Briefkasten reingen, einer muss es ja tun )



 Sorry, ist fies, aber das find ich lustig   Wie schafft man es, in den Einwurfschlitz reinzukotzen? 



> Und plötzlich hat man so 10-20h Zeit zum trainieren. Achja, ich habe auch keine Kinder und Familie die ich noch unterhalten darf.



Wäre ja noch so schön! Bin selten im Ausgang, Arbeit auf Abend verlegen geht nix bei mir.

Ich habe zwar eine Freundin, die hat aber absolut kein Problem damit, dass ich mal Biken gehe.

Trotzdem funzt das nich so einfach 10-20h in der Woche. Heute zB miesestes Wetter und Müde... morgen wäre wieder Trainingstag, hoffentlich wirds nettes Wetter, dass ich mal ein wenig rumfahren kann. Arbeit macht mich oftmals richtig tot bis Abends... smohr kann das wahrscheinlich nachvollziehen


----------



## two wheels (6. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Sorry, ist fies, aber das find ich lustig   Wie schafft man es, in den Einwurfschlitz reinzukotzen?
> ...



Nicht reingekotzt! Nur aussen dran.
War schon das eine oder andere mal überrascht wie man einen Gegenstand durch diesen Schlitzt schieben konnte. Abfall im Briefkasten sind wir uns ja gewohnt...
Übrigens, bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich doch nochmal offentlich erwähnen. Geht mal in Laris Fotoalbum und schaut euch an, wie schön er sein Bike geputzt hat, vorbildlich, wirklich vorbildlich


----------



## two wheels (6. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig Canyon Fan? ^^



Fan  Er ist regelrecht Canyon Süchtig!  Ich kanns beweisen.
Komm Laris steh dazu


----------



## smohr (6. Februar 2007)

So, nachdem es auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gepisst hat und auf dem Heimweg geregnet,
hab ich die Sau rausgehängt über den Altberg-Trail.

Musste mich zuerst bei ner Garage abspritzen bevor ich mich nach Hause
getraut hab

Damit es Bulldozer nicht langweilig wird, könnten wir ja unsere bike bei ihm
reinigen lassen..."duckundweg"


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Februar 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Nicht reingekotzt! Nur aussen dran.
> War schon das eine oder andere mal überrascht wie man einen Gegenstand durch diesen Schlitzt schieben konnte. Abfall im Briefkasten sind wir uns ja gewohnt...
> Übrigens, bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich doch nochmal offentlich erwähnen. Geht mal in Laris Fotoalbum und schaut euch an, wie schön er sein Bike geputzt hat, vorbildlich, wirklich vorbildlich



Du hey, es ist 3 Wochen alt und soll auch so schön behandelt werden!
Trotzdem hats schon seine erste Delle und die ist nicht zu knapp 

Übrigens: Wasserschlauch und meine nackten Hände, wie Gott sie mir gab... das reicht um das Teil perfekt sauber zu kriegen.
Dann 3h stehen lassen, damit der Rahmen halbwegs trocken ist, später mit Tuch Kette, Gabel, Dämpfer, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer abtrocknen, Brunox und Kettenspray anwenden und gut ist. 



two wheels schrieb:


> Fan  Er ist regelrecht Canyon Süchtig!  Ich kanns beweisen.
> Komm Laris steh dazu



Wie willst das Beweisen? Nur weil ich ein Canyon fahre mit einer Canyon Trinkflasche im Bidonhalter und Canyon Bar Ends? 



smohr schrieb:


> So, nachdem es auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gepisst hat und auf dem Heimweg geregnet,
> hab ich die Sau rausgehängt über den Altberg-Trail.
> 
> Musste mich zuerst bei ner Garage abspritzen bevor ich mich nach Hause
> ...



Hoffentlich hast dus jetzt mal komplett geputzt  Dein Rahmen sieht wahrscheinlich darunter so aus, als wäre er mit 40er Papier behandelt worden


----------



## Bulldozer (6. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Damit es Bulldozer nicht langweilig wird, könnten wir ja unsere bike bei ihm
> reinigen lassen..."duckundweg"



Soweit kommt es noch Stefan  

Das ewige Geputze und Schrauben ist ja leider ein notwendiges Übel, hab somit genug an meinen 2 Bikes. Komm gerade von der Garage wo ich am Bike gebastelt habe. Gar nicht so einfach Kurbelschrauben zu öffnen, wenn das Gegenstück mitdreht und man nur ein Hand hat.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (6. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ... es ist 3 Wochen alt und soll auch so schön behandelt werden!
> Trotzdem hats schon seine erste Delle und die ist nicht zu knapp



Das Velo scheint ja schon typische Merkmale von Verweichlichung aufzuweisen 

Ich putz mein Bike sehr selten,vielleicht mal vor einem Wettkampf oder wenn ich nicht mehr sicher bin ob es wirklich meins ist , hat aber noch keine Delle und rosten tut eh nur die Bidonhalterschraube.

Aber das mit der Federung scheint typisch zu sein, die Dinger sind jetzt schon ca. 15 Jahre auf dem Markt und immer noch nicht gebrauchsfähig. Da lob ich mir meine Starrgabel (Hab schon so viel über Federgabeln gelästert, ich darf gar keine mehr montieren ohne meine eh schon verlorene Glaubwürdigkeit zu untergraben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (7. Februar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> ... Gar nicht so einfach Kurbelschrauben zu öffnen, wenn das Gegenstück mitdreht und man nur ein Hand hat.



Einarmiger Biker? Respekt!!!


----------



## two wheels (7. Februar 2007)

Wieso hat Speedys Bike noch keine Delle und das von Laris schon???

Ganze einfach. Auf Speedys ist so viel Dreck dran, das schütz das Bike perfekt und es gibt höchstens ne Delle in den Dreck


----------



## Aison (7. Februar 2007)

och, meine Bikes haben schon viele Dellen, das stört jetzt überhaupt nicht


----------



## blaubaer (7. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Ich putz mein Bike sehr selten,



ist bei mir auch so und je mehr man putzt, je mehr findet man, dellen, kratzer und verbogenes


----------



## Bulldozer (7. Februar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Einarmiger Biker? Respekt!!!


Nein, ich bike nicht einarmig. Das Handycap ist nur temporär, da mein Arm ja eingegipst ist und so die Hand fürs Mechä nicht zur Verfügung steht.



blaubaer schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so und je mehr man putzt, je mehr findet man, dellen, kratzer und verbogenes


Auf die andere Seite hilft regelmässiges Reinigen (ich meine schon nicht Hochglanzpolitur mit Pflegemittelchen oder so) allfällige Schäden (wie z.B. Haarrisse an Schweissnähten) frühzeitig zu erkennen.


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Februar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Auf die andere Seite hilft regelmässiges Reinigen (ich meine schon nicht Hochglanzpolitur mit Pflegemittelchen oder so) allfällige Schäden (wie z.B. Haarrisse an Schweissnähten) frühzeitig zu erkennen.



Das merkt man auch, wenn der Rahmen auf dem Singletrail unter einem wie ein Klappspaten zusammensackt. 
Dann ruft man in höflichem Ton bei Canyon an und schildert dem netten Herrn drüben das Problem  



> Ganze einfach. Auf Speedys ist so viel Dreck dran, das schütz das Bike perfekt und es gibt höchstens ne Delle in den Dreck



Später dann.. noch ists mir zu neu, um es so rumstehen zu lassen  Ist halt mein Schützling...



> och, meine Bikes haben schon viele Dellen, das stört jetzt überhaupt nicht



Wenn man endlos Bikes in den Arsch gepumpt kriegt, wunderts mich nicht, dass es dich nicht stört.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (7. Februar 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Auf Speedys ist so viel Dreck dran, das schütz das Bike perfekt und es gibt höchstens ne Delle in den Dreck




Endlich einer der mich versteht, aber bei mir gilt die Regel; wo noch nie Lack dran war kann man ja auch nichts polieren. 
Nur zum Hirn aktivieren; Mein Bike ist nächstes Jahr halb so alt wie ich. Und ein Tipp,  ich kann schon lesen und sleiben  
Was kauft ihr eigentlich für Sch.....velo's, dass ihr immer nach Rissen und anderen Schäden sucht?

@ two wheels
.....noch eine Frage; Hab ich den Schlitz beim Briefkasten wirklich nicht getroffen


----------



## Aison (7. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Endlich einer der mich versteht, aber bei mir gilt die Regel; wo noch nie Lack dran war kann man ja auch nichts polieren.
> Nur zum Hirn aktivieren; Mein Bike ist nächstes Jahr halb so alt wie ich.



Stell mal ein Bild rein


----------



## blaubaer (8. Februar 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Auf die andere Seite hilft regelmässiges Reinigen (ich meine schon nicht Hochglanzpolitur mit Pflegemittelchen oder so) allfällige Schäden (wie z.B. Haarrisse an Schweissnähten) frühzeitig zu erkennen.




1 mal im jahr wird schon richtig sauber geputzt, teilweise auch mit autopolitur und wax  und im rest vom jahr wird nur abgestaubt. 
hoff nicht dass mein Ellsworth je reisst, für das behandle ich`s zu gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (8. Februar 2007)

So, morgen Freitag gehts wohl für mich seit langem wieder mal auf den Uetliberg. Am Wochenende dürfte es wohl zu schlechtes Wetter sein. Mal schauen.


----------



## Kerberos (8. Februar 2007)

So, morgen Freitag geht's für mich wie immer ins Büro. Am Wochenende dürfte es wohl zu schlechtes Wetter sein.  

Neidischen Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## Aison (8. Februar 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> So, morgen Freitag geht's für mich wie immer ins Büro. Am Wochenende dürfte es wohl zu schlechtes Wetter sein.



Wenn es irgendwie geht, wäre ich für einen Nightride zu haben. Ammunation hat schon mal Smohr gefragt, mal hoffen dass er im Forum liest. D.h. ich werde gegen den späteren Nachmittag zuerst mein Trainingsprogramm durchziehen und falls möglich dann auf die anderen Treffen (falls die kommen).


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> So, morgen Freitag gehts wohl für mich seit langem wieder mal auf den Uetliberg. Am Wochenende dürfte es wohl zu schlechtes Wetter sein. Mal schauen.



Leider. 



Kerberos schrieb:


> So, morgen Freitag geht's für mich wie immer ins Büro. Am Wochenende dürfte es wohl zu schlechtes Wetter sein.
> 
> Neidischen Gruss
> Kerberos



Du Arbeitest wohl kaum bis Samstag durch, dass du nix mehr vom Freitag hast? 
Ruhig Blut, ich Arbeite auch.. und Abends wahrscheinlich Nightride... wenn smohr mitkommt (warte noch auf Antwort) dann ist Aison bestimmt auch dabei, da smohr genug Lampen hat... wenn du lust hast kannst auch du mit  Dann startet das Wochenende schonmal angenehm.

Ich kann leider niemandem Lampen anbieten, habe meine beiden Sigmas und nur einen Akku dazu. 

Grüsse

Laris


----------



## Aison (8. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich kann leider niemandem Lampen anbieten, habe meine beiden Sigmas und nur einen Akku dazu.


 Und ich eine Lupine Otto 8. Leider liegt die bei meinen Eltern zu Hause


----------



## AmmuNation (8. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Und ich eine Lupine Otto 8. Leider liegt die bei meinen Eltern zu Hause



Haha  Also ich finds Amüsant!  

Dann Radel doch durch die Schweiz mit dem RR morgen und hol die Lampe ab.. oder fahr gleich mit dem Zug.

Einfacher: Sorg nächstes mal dafür, dass du die richtigen LR (wo Reifen mit Profil drauf sind) und die Lampe dabei hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (8. Februar 2007)

Nix da...
Licht hab ich und auch ein Sackmesser, um Profil nachzuschneiden!!

Also, Morgen Freitag bin ich auch dabei. Zeit - Ort?
Licht nehm ich mit. Wer braucht??
Akkulämpchen habt ihr sicher...

Stefan

Edit: hab erst grad die PN von Ammunation beantwortet...


----------



## Aison (8. Februar 2007)

Ich werde beim Triemli auf euch stossen  Was Lampen angeht hab ich rein gar nix (ausser ein Alibirücklicht und irgend eine Taschenlampe) und Profil konnte ich natürlich auch nicht ändern da ich nicht geplant habe diese Woche in Zürich mit dem Bike zu fahren. Überhaupt ein Wunder dass das Bike noch hier steht 

Und da heute der "Lactat steady state test" ohne Blamage meinerseits funktioniert hat, sollte ich morgen ein intensives Training anhängen und dafür am Samstag nicht fahren, passt also alles


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (8. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> .......und im rest vom jahr wird nur abgestaubt.



und  ich dachte immer die Bikes sind zum brauchen da 

Werde mal ein Bild von meinem Bike reinhängen(nach dem putzen, damit ihr auch was sieht, aber das dauert noch ein Weilchen) und die Nagelschuhe auch, damit keine Fragen mehr übrig bleiben betreffend Profile im Schlamm ectr.

unter www.gigateam.ch/zEvents/2006gigathlon.html  gibts ein paar Bilder wo teilweise ein graues Bike erkennbar ist. Wurde vor dem Wettkampf geputzt, war ja schliesslich mein erster Bikewettkampf
biiiiiittttttttttttte nur das Bike anschauen und nicht das drumherum, der Webmaster und ich sind seither geschiedene Leute


Man bin ich stolz auf mich, habs geschafft einen Link zu setzen!!!! Nennt man das so????


----------



## Bulldozer (9. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hoff nicht dass mein Ellsworth je reisst, für das behandle ich`s zu gut


Aha, zuerst abstauben, dann die DH Piste runterdonnern. Das ist ja wie wenn die Domina dich zuerst streichelt, dann auspeitscht


----------



## blaubaer (9. Februar 2007)

nö nö, nix da DH piste mitm Ell`s   für das hab ich ja das kleine schwere schwarze  das ist dafür gebaut und will es auch so damit besorgt bekommen


----------



## two wheels (9. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @ two wheels
> .....noch eine Frage; Hab ich den Schlitz beim Briefkasten wirklich nicht getroffen



Sorry, war die letzten beiden Tage an einem Kurs!
Nein, den Schlitz haste wohl nicht getroffen


----------



## Kerberos (9. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Du Arbeitest wohl kaum bis Samstag durch, dass du nix mehr vom Freitag hast?


Tja, war gestern nicht mehr im Forum, Ihr seid wohl in diesem Moment unterwegs. Viel bleibt üblicherweise nicht vom Freitag (zu dieser Jahreszeit). Am Wochenende ist's ähnlich, mehr als eine 2-4 Stunden-Tour ist aus familiären Ausgleichsgründen nur selten drin. Dieses WE etwa wollen wir noch versuchen, auf einem Berg etwas Schnee zum Schlitteln zu finden. // So genug gejammert, ich bin ja vorhin unerwartet auch noch ein Stündchen gefahren. Hat herrlich gematscht!

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## AmmuNation (9. Februar 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Tja, war gestern nicht mehr im Forum, Ihr seid wohl in diesem Moment unterwegs. Viel bleibt üblicherweise nicht vom Freitag (zu dieser Jahreszeit). Am Wochenende ist's ähnlich, mehr als eine 2-4 Stunden-Tour ist aus familiären Ausgleichsgründen nur selten drin. Dieses WE etwa wollen wir noch versuchen, auf einem Berg etwas Schnee zum Schlitteln zu finden. // So genug gejammert, ich bin ja vorhin unerwartet auch noch ein Stündchen gefahren. Hat herrlich gematscht!
> 
> Gruss
> Kerberos



Schade, hast du erst so spät geantwortet. 
Ja, um die Zeit von deinem Post waren wir schon auf dem Uetliberg. Danke noch an Stefan für seine dritte Lampe die er mitgenommen hat, meine Sigma hat gestreikt 

Den Uphill hatten wir in uuuungefääääähr 30-40min gemacht, eher gemütlich aber doch mit etwas Tempo.
Oben dann die geile Aussicht genossen und runtergematscht. Allerdings nur etwa die hälfte des Trails, die schon genug hart war. Weiter unten wärs die absolute Schlammschlacht, welche ich Tagsüber gemacht hätte, in der Nacht ists mir aber doch etwas zu krass, Stefan war noch nie auf dem Trail und Ivo hat da sein Bike schon 1x runtergetragen... und 3x ist er drauf runtergefallen   
Ivo wir haben nichts gesehen. 

Und mein Lieblings-Zitat von heute:


> Lug so geil die fahred sogar mit Lampene abe!!



 Ist das so speziell? Fährt der rest mit Nachtsichtgeräten rum oder wie? 

So und ich bin jetzt mal ausprobieren wie lange man einen 14.8V Akku mit 15Ah Kurzschliessen muss, bis er schmilzt und evtl. sogar Feuer fängt.


----------



## Aison (9. Februar 2007)

Also vom Rastplatz aus hatten wir genau 31min, vom Triemli schätzungsweise 35min. Bevor Stefan und Laris dazustiessen bin ich selber 4x hochgefahren und beim ersten mal auch gleich meinen alten Rekord pulverisiert   von 23min auf 18min runter und das trotz relativ schlechten Bedingungen oben (Eis/Schneematsch Passagen).

Das wären dann 290Watt ohne Rollwiderstand, mal schauen ob ich da irgend welche gescheiten Annahmen dafür finde.


----------



## smohr (9. Februar 2007)

290Watt... da hät ich dir ja keine Funzel mitnehmen müssen

Ja Leute hat Spass gemacht und mit genug Licht gehts auch auf
nem Schlammtrail recht flott

Eigentlich, hätten wir zu Bulldozer fahren sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (9. Februar 2007)

Welche Uphillstrecke meint ihr genau?
Runter gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ihr den Antennentrail gefahren seid?


----------



## Aison (9. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> 290Watt... da hät ich dir ja keine Funzel mitnehmen müssen



Dummerweise Leuchte ich nicht  Aber als Heizung wäre ich zu gebrauchen gewesen  Habs jetzt noch mit Rollwiderstand berechnet. Die Annahmen sollten einigermassen ok sein. Dann komm ich auf 350W, ihr könnt mich bald in eurem E-Werk anstellen 

@hubabuba
Ende Antennentrail kann man ja wieder hochfahren, wobei der offizielle Bikeweg nach rechts wegführt. Dort sind wir einfach gerade aus gefahren (Serpentine).


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Welche Uphillstrecke meint ihr genau?
> Runter gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ihr den Antennentrail gefahren seid?



Vom Triemli aus über den Bahnübergang und dann einfach gerade aus weiter. Dann nach rechts zum Brunnen. Und dann das kurze, aber steile Stück ganz hoch, immer nur im Zickzack... Wäre eigentlich kein Bikeweg, aber bisher hatte ich nie probleme da hoch.



Aison schrieb:


> Dummerweise Leuchte ich nicht  Aber als Heizung wäre ich zu gebrauchen gewesen  Habs jetzt noch mit Rollwiderstand berechnet. Die Annahmen sollten einigermassen ok sein. Dann komm ich auf 350W, ihr könnt mich bald in eurem E-Werk anstellen
> 
> @hubabuba
> Ende Antennentrail kann man ja wieder hochfahren, wobei der offizielle Bikeweg nach rechts wegführt. Dort sind wir einfach gerade aus gefahren (Serpentine).



Ich glaub, hätte das EWZ dich gekannt, hätten sie nicht diesen Dieselanhänger gekauft sondern dir Bikes nachgeworfen und dich Strampeln lassen.. wäre billiger gewesen 

Dass du dort bei der Hütte hochgekommen bist hat mich erstaunt  aber du bist halt geübter als ich. Immerhin sinds total viele Wurzeln und es ist saurutschig...
Aber dass du den Trail wieder hochfährst, *DAS* will ich sehn! Am besten an einem warmen Sommertag, Samstag oder Sonntag, mit Gegenverkehr


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Uuh, habe was vergessen. 
Darf ich das Foto von Stefan und Ivo hochladen, wo man wunderbar schön Ivos Braun-Verpünkteltes Gesicht sieht??  (Nein, ich machs nciht.  )


----------



## Aison (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Darf ich das Foto von Stefan und Ivo hochladen, wo man wunderbar schön Ivos Braun-Verpünkteltes Gesicht sieht??



Ich muss das erst begutachten


----------



## AmmuNation (10. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich muss das erst begutachten



Dann gib deine Mailaddy oder komm mal wieder online im ICQ, dann kriegst auch du einen Abzug davon 

Heute war ich kurz in der Stadt und wieder hoch... und bin ausgelaugt als wäre ich 2x auf dem Uetzgi gewesen.. bin so "gschlissä" von dieser Woche, gestern und dann erstnoch wenig schlaf


----------



## Aison (10. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Dann gib deine Mailaddy oder komm mal wieder online im ICQ, dann kriegst auch du einen Abzug davon
> 
> Heute war ich kurz in der Stadt und wieder hoch... und bin ausgelaugt als wäre ich 2x auf dem Uetzgi gewesen.. bin so "gschlissä" von dieser Woche, gestern und dann erstnoch wenig schlaf



Bei mir spinnt wieder mal GAIM, deswegen bin ich nicht im ICQ. Mal mit kopete versuchen  (hab kein Windows - zum Glück )

Zum Biken:
Naja, ich wusste selber dass ich es heute nicht versuchen soll, wäre kontraproduktiv gewesen. Ich werde es auch morgen sein lassen. Sonst funzt die Superkompensation nicht


----------



## smohr (12. Februar 2007)

*Gratulation* an hubabuba 

1000Punkte


----------



## hubabuba (13. Februar 2007)

Pralinen und Blumen bitte bei der Vorzimmerdame abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (14. Februar 2007)

hab heute bei 24 grad im tessin (nordföhn) kräftig gepunktet. neue runde ausprobiert. bellinzona-locarno-cimetta-valresa-locarno-bellinzona. 1300 hm
downhill davon 1000 hm trails vom feinsten, für mich am limit. ich denke für euch wäre das ein richtiger leckerbissen. fotos folgen morgen.


----------



## AmmuNation (14. Februar 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> hab heute bei 24 grad im tessin (nordföhn) kräftig gepunktet. neue runde ausprobiert. bellinzona-locarno-cimetta-valresa-locarno-bellinzona. 1300 hm
> downhill davon 1000 hm trails vom feinsten, für mich am limit. ich denke für euch wäre das ein richtiger leckerbissen. fotos folgen morgen.



Wann nimmst du mich mit? 

Ich hab mir überlegt den Samstag auch ins Ticino zu gehen. In Zürich ist jedoch 2°C wärmer  und ausserdem kommt der Generalimporteur (  ) nicht mit... also werde ich mich wohl wieder mit heimeligen Gebieten zufrieden geben müssen.


----------



## Aison (14. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wirds wohl am Samstag wieder mal ordentlich GA1 geben, weiss nur nicht so genau wohin.


----------



## pisskopp (15. Februar 2007)

GA1?

:lol


----------



## two wheels (15. Februar 2007)

Ich schlag mal vor, dass wir diesen "Winterpokal" mal in Sommerpokal umbennenen oder zumindest Frühlingspokal.


----------



## hubabuba (15. Februar 2007)

Pisst es Bindfäden ist es nicht gut. Hat es keine Wolke am Himmel ists auch nicht gut.
Was wollt ihr dann? MaOoAm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (15. Februar 2007)

@Hubabuba Wieso, hat doch niemand gemeckert  Der Frühling ist schon gefühlsmässig im kommen und somit ist doch Frühlingspokal genau das richtige


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds wohl am Samstag wieder mal ordentlich GA1 geben, weiss nur nicht so genau wohin.



Gute Idee 

Mir ist der Uetliberg allerdings totlangweilig inzwischen und GA1 ist das nicht unbedingt, da immer hochzuracen


----------



## juergets (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo ans Team Hopp Schwiiz II, was ist los? Es fehlen viele Punkte! Wo bleiben Eure Einträge? 
Gruess us em Zürioberland
Jürg


----------



## Aison (15. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mir ist der Uetliberg allerdings totlangweilig inzwischen und GA1 ist das nicht unbedingt, da immer hochzuracen



Also wenn du mit dem MTB GA1 fahren willst, dann kannst ja 2-3x um den Greifensee fahren, direkt am See entlang. Oder mit dem Rennrad 3-5x aussen rum auf dem Radweg/Strasse. Gibt viele Profifahrer dort in der Gegend die man ab und zu trifft  Jedenfalls auf Frischi bin ich schon gestossen, Nino auch.


----------



## AmmuNation (15. Februar 2007)

Auja, der Griifi wär was! Wär ich garnicht drauf gekommen. 
Ist halt kein einsatzgebiet für mein Bike, auf dem Kies kommste sogar mit dem Rennrad klar 

Du hast Frischi gesehn? Haha, hoffentlich ist er am Samstag auch da 

Die anschliessende Steigung in die Forch hoch ergibt dann den abgerundeten Abschluss -> Kraftausdauer


----------



## Aison (15. Februar 2007)

Die Bikergemeinde ist ja nicht gerade so riesig. Bei Rennen sieht man sich ggf. auch in den Umkleidekabinen etc... eigentlich nix besonderes. Den Frischi hab ich jetzt nur erwähnt, weil wir fast mal nen Crash hatten  Er telefonierte freihändig auf dem Rennrad und schneidet so ziemlich krass die Kurve wo ich gerade entgegenkomme natürlich auch halb schlafend...


(Verkaufe neues 21" BMC Fourstroke 01/2006 für 4900CHF)


----------



## blaubaer (15. Februar 2007)

juergets schrieb:


> Hallo ans Team Hopp Schwiiz II, was ist los? Es fehlen viele Punkte! Wo bleiben Eure Einträge?
> Gruess us em Zürioberland
> Jürg



wenn du für mich arbeiten gehst, könnt ich wieder punkten


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Februar 2007)

@ Team HoppSchwiiz II: Am Samstag konnte ich die letzten Punkte fuer unser Team sammeln :-( Seitdem muss ich meine Freizeit in Indien verbringen und hier ist velofahren lebensgefaehrlich. Da lass ich mich lieber rikshawfahren :-> Bingt das auch Punkte?
Wusste leider im November noch nichts von den 3 Monaten Urlaub, die ich jetzt irgendwie fuellen muss. Haette natuerlich auch die Zeit in Malle im Trainingslager verbringen koennen, aber ich glaube Ihr versteht meine Wahl.

Gruss und schoenes Wetter
Monsterwade


----------



## juergets (16. Februar 2007)

@blaubaer
Kann ich nicht, da ich auch arbeite (60-80 Stunden die Woche in meiner Praxis), da einzelne Arbeitstage aber bis zu 16 Stunden haben fallen immer mal wieder Freitage ab, die ich dann zum Punkten brauchen kann .

@monsterwade
Du kannst ja den Rikschafahrer in den hinteren Teil setzen und selbst "trampen", dann gibts vielleicht die doppelte Punktzahl !
Selbstverständlich verstehe ich Deine Auswahl, ich war selbst auch zweimal für etwa einen Monat auf dem indischen Subkontinent, ist sehr schön dort.

Eigentlich meinte ich auch nicht Euch zwei, von wime und bulldozer hat es schon lange keine Einträge mehr (über einen Monat!) 

Gruess
Jürg


----------



## Aison (16. Februar 2007)

wahnsinnig überraschend wenn er den Arm gebrochen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (16. Februar 2007)

juergets schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich auch nicht Euch zwei, von wime und bulldozer hat es schon lange keine Einträge mehr (über einen Monat!)
> 
> Gruess
> Jürg



Wie Aison schon erwähnte. Aber in einer Woche, so hoffe ich zumindest, beginnt der Spass wieder.


----------



## juergets (16. Februar 2007)

Sorry, da hab wohl etwas verpasst, aber ich habe mich meist draussen beim Punkte-sammeln getummelt und wenig im IBC-Forum. 
Ich wünsche gute Besserung 
Jürg


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Februar 2007)

> Verkaufe neues 21" BMC Fourstroke 01 (2006) für 4900Sfr



War das auch ein kleines Sponsorgeschenk? 

Achja... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8&eurl=

Ich freu mich auf den Sommer, wenn ich da wieder fullspeed runterheizen kann... für das Jahr hab ich genug schlamm.


----------



## swiss (16. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> War das auch ein kleines Sponsorgeschenk?
> 
> Achja...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8&eurl=
> ...



Tolle Waldautobahn. 

Quite boring, isn't it.


----------



## Aison (16. Februar 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Quite boring, isn't it.



Och, mit nem CC Hardtail ists noch cool  Jedenfalls find ichs lustig jeweils mit meinem 9kg Hardtail irgendwelche Freerider in Vollmontur bei der Abfahrt zu überholen 

Ist halt alles eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit, aber als CC Strecke ist es völlig ausreichend. Für richtige Downhiller allerdings zu einfach, zu wenig Sprünge und wohl auch zu kurvig (kann es zu wenig beurteilen). Aber dafür ist die Strecke auch nicht gedacht. Sie soller eher Anfänger etwas bieten und vorallem der grossen Masse.

Der Biketransport mit der Uetlibergbahn ist sowieso nicht mehr möglich also sieht man auch DH Leute nicht mehr so oft -> Verlagert auf CC Fahrer.

gruss
Ivo


----------



## Aison (16. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> War das auch ein kleines Sponsorgeschenk?



Schön wärs  Nein, es gehört zum letzten Lagerbestand, deswegen so günstig und ich dachte, mal schauen ob es jemanden interessiert. Jedenfalls für den Preis kommt man kaum mehr an diese Qualität. Das gleiche Bike wird dieses Jahr wieder verkauft für ca. 7500Sfr, einfach unter Fourstroke 02 (Farbe ist neu und natürlich neues XTR). Ausserdem ist 1 Jahr Garantie auf Komponenten und 5 Jahre auf Rahmen.

Leider gibts das FS01/2007 noch nicht (dürfte so um 10'000-12'000Sfr sein). Deswegen ist das FS02/2007 (bzw. FS01/2006) momentan noch das beste Fully von BMC.


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Februar 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Tolle Waldautobahn.
> 
> Quite boring, isn't it.



Fugg yu! Ich find den Trail ganz ok... könnte länger und Technischer sein  aber sonst nicht schlecht... da hat die Stadt Zürich schon was gemacht  Komm du erstmal mit da hoch und wieder runter Biken, dann reden wir weiter. 



Aison schrieb:


> Och, mit nem CC Hardtail ists noch cool  Jedenfalls find ichs lustig jeweils mit meinem 9kg Hardtail irgendwelche Freerider in Vollmontur bei der Abfahrt zu überholen



Überholt habe ich da nie jemanden (irgendwie ist der Trail immer leer wenn ich runtergerumpelt komme  ), habe aber schon Leute gesehen mit Fullface, Protektoren und Gabeln mit 1km Federweg 



Aison schrieb:


> Der Biketransport mit der Uetlibergbahn ist sowieso nicht mehr möglich also sieht man auch DH Leute nicht mehr so oft -> Verlagert auf CC Fahrer.



Ok, ich vertraue euch mal ein Geheimnis an.. aber wehe ihr Pumpt die Bahn voll, dann lösen sie das gleich wieder auf! 
Seit dem 10. Dez ist Biketransport wieder offiziell erlaubt. Undzwar bis Top of Zurich und nicht nur bis Uitikon-Waldegg.

Sie haben das nur nicht öffentlich verkündet, weil sie vielleicht Angst haben vor erneutem ansturm o.ä.
Die Info habe ich übrigens vom ZVV Contact und von A*, Lokführer bei der SZU (Name der Redaktion bekannt  )

Wie bei allen S-Bahn Linien gilt aber: Werktags von 6-9 und von 16-19 Uhr ist Biketransport nicht erlaubt, da schon alles mit Pen(n)dlern vollgestopft ist.
Und die SZU kann auch für einen superschönen Sonntag o.ä. Tafeln rausstellen, wo halt kurzfristig Biketransport verbietet wird.


----------



## Aison (16. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Überholt habe ich da nie jemanden (irgendwie ist der Trail immer leer wenn ich runtergerumpelt komme  ), habe aber schon Leute gesehen mit Fullface, Protektoren und Gabeln mit 1km Federweg


Ich weiss nicht, wie oft du im Sommer schon dort warst, aber jedenfalls so an schönen Sommerabenden gibts da recht viele Leute.



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Seit dem 10. Dez ist Biketransport wieder offiziell erlaubt. Undzwar bis Top of Zurich und nicht nur bis Uitikon-Waldegg.


Ich sags bestimmt nicht weiter und nutzen werde ich es bestimmt auch nicht  höchstens zum Runtertransport, so wie letzten Winter als ich mal bei -10°C hochgefahren bin und dann oben verschwitzt eine Abfahrt ziemlich ungesund gewesen wäre.

Die Länge des Trails finde ich ganz Ok. Ich fahre lieber öfters mal hoch und runter. Je länger die Abfahrt desto weniger oft ist das möglich. Einfach an einem Abend hoch und einmal runter finde ich ziemlich langweilig, da ich gerne meine Fehler bei der nächsten Abfahrt korrigieren möchte und stets die optimale Line suche. Schön ist natürlich, dass es mehrere brauchbare Einstiegsmöglichkeiten gibt.

Ausserdem ist der Trail gerade neben der Haustüre, also bestens geeignet für bisschen KA oder EB bei der Auffahrt und Fun bei der Abfahrt.

-Ivo


----------



## AmmuNation (16. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie oft du im Sommer schon dort warst, aber jedenfalls so an schönen Sommerabenden gibts da recht viele Leute.



Herbst, Winter... und da sieht man nur die harten Leute  

Von heute, Pfannenstil Hochwacht... Hoch? Naja... ging jedenfalls extrem schnell... nächstes mal doch lieber wieder Uetzgi 



Canyon Präsentation #1



Canyon Präsentation #2



Wer den Uetliberg-Turm findet, darf ihn behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2007)

wollt doch heute nur etwas Punktesammeln gehen


----------



## Aison (17. Februar 2007)

hmm, wie ist das passiert? Kette zwischen Kassette und Speichen verklemmt und dann den Wechsel hochgerissen? Oder Wechsel an den Speichen angehängt?


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2007)

wenn ich das wüsste  Schaltung ist so eingestellt dass ich gar nicht in den 1.gang schalten kann, da die kette zu kurz ist und dies wurde mir warscheinlich zum verhängnis, hatte im nachhinein etwas holz zwischen dem 1. + 2. ritzel gefunden, 
bin im 2.gang gefahren und die kette konnte nicht mehr greifen oder das holz war wie eine kletterhilfe und dann passierte es ... in gedenken um das schöne X-9 schaltwerk ... amen


----------



## Aison (17. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wenn ich das wüsste  Schaltung ist so eingestellt dass ich gar nicht in den 1.gang schalten kann



ok, DAS ist natürlich gefährlich (zumindest für den Wechsel ). Oft reicht ja schon, dass nur durch einen Schlag auf den Wechsel (z.B. Holzknebel) die Wechselaufnahme leicht reingebogen wird und schon schaltet es hoch -> Kette zu kurz -> und tschüss  

Gibts nen grund für die zu kurze Kette oder hattest einfach nix anderes rumliegen? Ich kenn das bei mir auch. Hab ca. 5-6 Ketten rumliegen und ich wechsel da ab und zu. Hab auch schon aus versehen eine Kette vom Hardtail aufs Fully gemacht ^^ Wechsel hats allerdings überlebt.


----------



## Bulldozer (17. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte mal was ähnliches. Ein Stück Holz kam zwischen den Schalt-Käfig, dann riss es die Schraube des unteren Wechselrädchens raus. Wechsler und Schaltauge ade und der Hinterbau vom HT verzogen.


----------



## hubabuba (17. Februar 2007)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären wieso man mit einer zu kurzen Kette fährt?
Ich habe gerade Ladehemmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Gibts nen grund für die zu kurze Kette



zu faul die kette zu verlängern !?! 
fuhr ja ca.1/2 jahr so rum, naja die kette musste ja auch drannglauben, die neue wird sicher in der richtigen länge verbaut 



			
				hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären wieso man mit einer zu kurzen Kette fährt?
> Ich habe gerade Ladehemmung.


zu kurz war sie nur, wenn ich mich aufs bike gesetzt und eingefedert (DH`ler mit 20cm federweg) hätte,  gewesen


----------



## hubabuba (17. Februar 2007)

Zum Glück bin nicht nur ich manchmal schludderig. Beileid wegen dem Wechsel.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir einen XTR Wechsel gekillt weil ich beim Montieren der Rohloff Lubmatic (so ein Ölspender, der u.a. am unteren Schaltröllchen montiert wird) die Achsschraube des Schaltröllchens nicht richtig angezogen hatte. Jedenfalls hat sich das Röllchen gelöst und der Wechsel hat hinterer ungefähr so wie Deiner ausgesehen. Dummerweise war das bei Kilometer 5 einer meiner Marathonteilnahmen. Der Adrenalin und Testosteronspiegel war danach kurzzeitig um einen Hauch erhöht.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Der Adrenalin und Testosteronspiegel war danach kurzzeitig um einen Hauch erhöht.



genau, wollte meinem frust dann auch freien lauf machen, konnte mich aber gerade noch beherrschen weil ein paar rotsocken auftauchten


----------



## Bulldozer (17. Februar 2007)

Keep cool


----------



## power girl (17. Februar 2007)

ist mir mal im jura passiert, in the middle of blody nowhere, speiche gebrochen, im wechsel verfangen und tschüss.
zur nächsten strasse, autostopp, stress etc.
hoffe das passiert nie wieder.


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Februar 2007)

Warum sagen die Schweizer immer "Wechsel"? Sorry das klingt echt besch*ssen und im Ausland kennt das niemand 
Anfangs wusste ich im V+ Katalog auch nciht was ein "Wechselauge" oder was auch immer ist 

Beileid ums schöne X.9. Fahre selber so ein Schatzi... aber wie Dozer schon sagte, Keep Cool


----------



## Aison (18. Februar 2007)

Und wieso sagen alle Dämpfer und nicht Federbein? Das ist nämlich auch falsch, denn ein Dämpfer ist nur ein Teil eines Federbeins...

Schaltwerke gehören sowieso zum Verschleissmaterial


----------



## blaubaer (18. Februar 2007)

power girl schrieb:


> ist mir mal im jura passiert, in the middle of blody nowhere, speiche gebrochen, im wechsel verfangen und tschüss.
> zur nächsten strasse, autostopp, stress etc.
> hoffe das passiert nie wieder.



ein ähnliches erlebniss hatte ich auch schon, damals hatte ich auf Singlespeed umgebaut und der kollege holte sein auto und ich fuhr ihm mit 1nem gang entgegen. 
das gestern war wenigstens nicht all zu weit weg von zuhause und es ging nur bergab, aber fast alles strasse und dies mit einem DH`ler


----------



## hubabuba (18. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Warum sagen die Schweizer immer "Wechsel"? Sorry das klingt echt besch*ssen und im Ausland kennt das niemand
> Anfangs wusste ich im V+ Katalog auch nciht was ein "Wechselauge" oder was auch immer ist
> ...



Als Gastschweizer bin begeisterter Sammler und Nutzer von Helvetismen.
Bei allfälligen Rückfragen geben Sie mir bitte ein Telefon. Ich werde das dann entsprechend bei der nächsten Sitzung traktandieren und eine Pendenz eröffnen.


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Februar 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Als Gastschweizer bin begeisterter Sammler und Nutzer von Helvetismen.
> Bei allfälligen Rückfragen geben Sie mir bitte ein Telefon. Ich werde das dann entsprechend bei der nächsten Sitzung traktandieren und eine Pendenz eröffnen.



Bei der Sitzung wäre ich auch gerne dabei. "Warum wir Schweizer Wechsel und nicht Schaltwerk sagen."

Heute schöne Tour zusammen mit "kerberos" von Turbenthal aus über Sternenberg. Der erste Teil des Uphills war (laut Karte und unserer einschätzung ein schwarzer), extrem steiler und verblockter Wurzeltrail.. ein stückweit konnten wir Fahren, danach war schieben angesagt. Hier kurz vor Sternenberg:






und danach der Uphill zum Hörnli. Ein TRAUMTRAIL!  Leider aber Bergauf.



Ankunft auf dem Hörnli, mit 1133MüM der höchste Punkt der Tour:



Mountainbikers best.. eine kleine Diätplatte  mussten wir uns schon gönnen, immerhin war es Mittag.



Hier noch das Hörnlipanorama, Blickrichtung Bauma/Turbenthal




Und dann Downhill nach Fischingen. Tiefschwarzer Singletrail. Warum? Ein teil davon vereiste Treppenstufen  Ging aber gut. Man kennt es ja: Es macht zu sehr spass, so dass es sich nicht lohnt abzusteigen und ein Foto zu schiessen.

Von Fischingen nach Dussnang. Wir wollten auf den Sitzberg, das scheiterte aber. Da wir auch einen limitierenden Zeitfaktor hatten (nennen wir es mal weibliche Person) entschieden wir uns dazu, direkt auf der Strasse nach Turbenthal zu kurbeln. Unfreiwillig landeten wir dann aber doch noch auf dem Sitzberg. 
Den Downhill nach Bichelsee wollten wir aber nicht suchen, da wir sonst schon knapp Zeit hatten.
Wenigstens fand ich kurz vor ende noch einen interessanten Trail, wo mein Canyon zum ersten mal aufgebockt und mich vorne rübergeschmissen hat.

Wir dachten (14:45) dass unsere S26 schon weg ist und wir eine geschlagene Stunde warten dürfen. Am Bahnhof stand sie aber noch da (14:52) und glücklicherweise haben wir nicht aufgegeben und sind trotzdem volle Pulle weitergefahren. Kaum waren wir drin, war Planmässige Abfahrt, um 14:53. Glück gehabt! 
Hätten wir sie trotzdem verpasst, hätte uns dieses Bild vielleicht aufmuntern können. Lieber ZVV, redet nicht von Taktfahrplan wenn ihr keine ahnung habt von der Materie. 




Übrigens, das arme Bike sieht nun so aus:




Leider kann ich mit keinen Zeit, Strecken oder Höhenmeterangaben dienen, da dieser sche*ss VDO schon seit Gestern den Geist aufgegeben hat. Der Sender reagiert nicht auf den Magneten. Also Garantieanspruch.. ausgerechnet heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (18. Februar 2007)

super Tour und schöne Bilder habt ihr  Ich hatte heute etwas weniger Action dafür ebenfalls schöne Landschaft 

Mit dem RR von Schötz über Sursee-Sempach nach Emmenbrücke-Luzern. Dann den Panoramaweg nach Küssnacht (genial) - Cham - Sins - Muri - Suhr - Oftringen - Schötz   ca. 150km/900Hm/32kmh


----------



## power girl (18. Februar 2007)

heute war doppeltour angesagt, am morgen rr, baden-staffelegg-effingen-bözberg-baden und am nachmittag gemütlicher rüslerloop mit dem bmc.


----------



## AmmuNation (18. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> super Tour und schöne Bilder habt ihr  Ich hatte heute etwas weniger Action dafür ebenfalls schöne Landschaft



Danke. Tourenvorschlag war übrigens von der Singletrailmap 6 Züri Oberland, liebevoll genannt "Hörnli - Bichelsee". Zuerst wollten wir ja den "Hörnli-Freeride" bis aufs Schnebelhorn fahren  aber da wir einen "Limitierenden Zeitfaktor"  hatten liessen wir das. Aber andermal bestimmt, da oben solls ja Saugeil sein.
Action war auf jeden fall dabei. Eingefrorene Waldtreppen (in der Map als tiefschwarzer Singletrail eingezeichnet, zu recht  ), später noch verfahren und das noch unter Zeitdruck!  Funktionierte aber schlussendlich und ich bin zu Hause und nicht in einer Paralellwelt. Hoffe ich....  

Zu dem Bild hier:




Siehe Kommentar.. DU kommst da mit hoch, DAS will ich sehen! Kerberos und ich haben gesagt "Ivo wär hier hochgeflogen" aber trotzdem.. es war relativ schwierig wegen nassen Wurzeln. 
Und solltest du das tatsächlich schaffen, habe ich einen dicken Brocken für dich. Ganz am Anfang unserer Tour, gleich nach Turbenthal 20-25% Steigung, Wurzeln, Absätze.. schwarzer Trail.  Den sind wir relativ weit hochgefahren, danach mussten wir Kapitulieren und schieben/tragen, Fahren selbst für Ivos unmöglich. 

Habe sogar ein Foto davon, ist aber Kerberos drauf und drum veröffentliche ich es nicht, wenn er es nicht wünscht.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Zu dem Bild hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jöö   mit den richtigen pneu`s geht das schon    


war unterwegs bei soo schönem wetter






ich und meine bergziege, die mich überall rauffährt


----------



## Aison (18. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> jöö   mit den richtigen pneu`s geht das schon



Ach weisst du, als ich mit Ammunation und Smohr in der Beiz sass (Lägernausfahrt) habe ich mich mit Ammu auch über eine Passage beim Uetliberg gestritten, ob man dort hochkommt oder nicht  Meiner Meinung nach völlig einfach 

Tja und bei der Nachtausfahrt mit den Lampen sind wir tatsächlich zu dieser Stelle gekommen und ich fuhr problemlos hoch  Ist alles eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit, Gewichtsverlagerung und Balance.

@Ammunation
Ähnliche Passagen gibts übrigens gleich vor meiner (u. deiner) Haustüre, nämlich auf dem Zürichberg im Wald zwischen Zoo und Irchel. Dort kann man so Sachen gut trainieren.


----------



## hubabuba (19. Februar 2007)

Hört bloss mit der Diskussion auf, was man alles hochfahren kann. Sonst haben wir in Null-Komma-Nichts den SteigungenAb30ProzentHochfahrPapst Juchhu im Thread.  

Es ist ja schon schlimm genug, dass wir, bedingt durch die Tatsache mehrere Kollegen in den Top100 des WPs zu haben, Gefahr laufen vom Braunschweiger neidgegerbten FlachlandPsychopatenGesocks geentert zu werden. (Angst und Schrecken, ZitterBibberSchlotter)


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @Ammunation
> Ähnliche Passagen gibts übrigens gleich vor meiner (u. deiner) Haustüre, nämlich auf dem Zürichberg im Wald zwischen Zoo und Irchel. Dort kann man so Sachen gut trainieren.



Naja, alles Techniksache. Ich bin relativ neu auf dem Canyon (obwohl ich es mMn schon sehr gut beherrsche), schaffs auch das HR zu versetzen und Wheelies/Stoppies zu machen, aber so zeug kommt dann später noch. 
Bin auch Clickanfänger. Einklicken, damit Trails fahren etc. funzt wunderbar, jedoch ist noch die Angst da, bei so einer Wurzel durchzurutschen und dann nicht ausklicken zu können. Ergebnis -> Seitliche Landung 



hubabuba schrieb:


> Hört bloss mit der Diskussion auf, was man alles hochfahren kann. Sonst haben wir in Null-Komma-Nichts den SteigungenAb30ProzentHochfahrPapst Juchhu im Thread.
> 
> Es ist ja schon schlimm genug, dass wir, bedingt durch die Tatsache mehrere Kollegen in den Top100 des WPs zu haben, Gefahr laufen vom Braunschweiger neidgegerbten FlachlandPsychopatenGesocks geentert zu werden. (Angst und Schrecken, ZitterBibberSchlotter)



 Jö du arms. Du, reine interessensfrage.. kommt man mit so einem Stahlfederdämpfer gut den Berg hoch? Oder lässt du den einfach komplett einsacken? An meinem alten Bike hab ich auch nen Stahlfederdämpfer, den kann ich zusammenfalten und er federt nur ganz ganz langsam aus, wenn ich absteige. Und wenn ich aufm Hobel hock, ists mein Gewicht, das ihn in die Knie zwingt.  Quasi volle Federwegsausschöpfung. 

Ist aber auch kein Markendämpfer Namens Fox... also erzähl!


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Du, reine interessensfrage.. kommt man mit so einem Stahlfederdämpfer gut den Berg hoch?



wen meinst du damit ??


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (19. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Jö du arms. Du, reine interessensfrage.. kommt man mit so einem Stahlfederdämpfer gut den Berg hoch? Oder lässt du den einfach komplett einsacken? An meinem alten Bike hab ich auch nen Stahlfederdämpfer, den kann ich zusammenfalten und er federt nur ganz ganz langsam aus, wenn ich absteige. Und wenn ich aufm Hobel hock, ists mein Gewicht, das ihn in die Knie zwingt.  Quasi volle Federwegsausschöpfung.



Da lob ich mir meine Starrgabel, keine Probleme beim Einstellen und bergauf fahren.
Das Wurzelwägli sah wirklich interessant aus  Und wenns beim ersten mal nicht klappt, kann man ja noch mal zurücksteigen, man sieht das ja auch im Ski-Weltcup bei den Slaloms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (19. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ... bei so einer Wurzel durchzurutschen und dann nicht ausklicken zu können. Ergebnis -> Seitliche Landung


Kann ich bestätigen. Das habe ich mir in aller Ruhe ansehen können, während ich oben auf Dich gewartet habe


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wen meinst du damit ??



Den, der grad sein Ellsworth Moment mit Stahlfederdämpfer gepostet hat... du natürlich! 

Edit: Ouuuh, ich idiot! Ich dachte du hast gepostet, nicht hubabuba   Sorry, ich achte zu sehr auf die Avatare... nehmt mal das Patriotische gezeugs da raus, bitte! 



Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir meine Starrgabel, keine Probleme beim Einstellen und bergauf fahren.
> Das Wurzelwägli sah wirklich interessant aus  Und wenns beim ersten mal nicht klappt, kann man ja noch mal zurücksteigen, man sieht das ja auch im Ski-Weltcup bei den Slaloms



Wenn ich meine Gabel locke, kommt sie auch sehr gut an ne Starrgabel ran.  Das was ich fahre, benötigt dann aber doch Federung (Eisige Treppenstufen, gell Kerberos?  )

Naja zurückSTEIGEN? Du meinst runterfahren.. denn da gings hoch!  Und die Wurzelpassagen waren richtig lang... 

Frage an die Statistikfreaks hier... sind 5740hm und 309km in einem Monat (19. Jan seit ich das Canyon habe bis jetzt) realistisch??


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Das habe ich mir in aller Ruhe ansehen können, während ich oben auf Dich gewartet habe



Arsch.


----------



## Bulldozer (19. Februar 2007)

@AmmuNation,

Aus solchen Fotos kann man zwar meist die reale Steilheit nicht herauslesen, aber diese Streckenwahl müsste eigentlich klappen. Never ever give up


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (19. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Frage an die Statistikfreaks hier... sind 5740hm und 309km in einem Monat (19. Jan seit ich das Canyon habe bis jetzt) realistisch??




Man könnte auch das Wort realistisch mit erwähnenswert tauschen 

Ok, gebs ja zu soviel mach ich nicht aber die hochgetragenen Höhenmeter sind wohl auch dabei 

Beim runterfahren und zum 2ten mal versuchen hätte es mehr Höhenmeter gegeben


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Den, der grad sein Ellsworth Moment mit Stahlfederdämpfer gepostet hat... du natürlich!



ok, das ist so, ich hatte am anfang noch einen Fox DHX Air verbaut, zwar war das bike ca.400gr leichter, aber es entsprach nicht meinem abfahrtsstil, bergauf und im sitzen bergab war es sehr neutral und angenehm zum fahren, aber da ich die meisten trails bergab stehend fahr, montierte ich mir, den noch vorhandenen  Stahlfederdämpfer.
und siehe da, der reagiert einfach besser im stehend fahren und die anderen kriterien erfüllt er genau so gut, da er die gleichen elemte hat wie der Air, der halt einfach das grössere losbrechmoment braucht, als ein stahlfederdämpfer 

achja, ich hätte noch das ProPedal System beim Dämpfer, welches ich aber seit  ich diesen Rahmen fahr noch nie brauchte  , warscheinlich wird im laufe des jahr noch ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut, ganz ohne Plattformsystem !!! da der Ellsworth hinterbau einfach der wippfreieste hinterbau ist, den ich je gefahren bin 

am Sonntag war es auch gerade ein Probefahrt, ich hatte mir eine härtere Feder (700x2.3) montiert, welche aber auch nicht an das schöne weiche trailsurfen mit der alten (650x2.3) herankam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Man könnte auch das Wort realistisch mit erwähnenswert tauschen
> 
> Ok, gebs ja zu soviel mach ich nicht aber die hochgetragenen Höhenmeter sind wohl auch dabei
> 
> Beim runterfahren und zum 2ten mal versuchen hätte es mehr Höhenmeter gegeben



Du bist mir einer. 
Die hochgetragenen sind leider nicht dabei, nein. 
Ich bin sogar ehrlich: Der VDO stieg ende letzter Woche aus und ist heute wieder beim Verkäufer gelandet. Die Daten der Hörnlitour habe ich ziemlich genau der Singletrailmap entnommen. Die Pilatustour fuhr ich noch nicht mit VDO, die Daten habe ich aber in der Trainingsverwaltung, vom Mitfahrer bekommen.



Bulldozer schrieb:


> @AmmuNation,
> 
> Aus solchen Fotos kann man zwar meist die reale Steilheit nicht herauslesen, aber diese Streckenwahl müsste eigentlich klappen. Never ever give up



Sieht realistisch aus. Brutal steil wars nicht, ging aber schon bergauf. Aber alles übungssache, die bergauf-trailtechniken muss ich mir noch angewöhnen. 



blaubaer schrieb:


> ok, das ist so, ich hatte am anfang noch einen Fox DHX Air verbaut, zwar war das bike ca.400gr leichter, aber es entsprach nicht meinem abfahrtsstil, bergauf und im sitzen bergab war es sehr neutral und angenehm zum fahren, aber da ich die meisten trails bergab stehend fahr, montierte ich mir, den noch vorhandenen  Stahlfederdämpfer.
> und siehe da, der reagiert einfach besser im stehend fahren und die anderen kriterien erfüllt er genau so gut, da er die gleichen elemte hat wie der Air, der halt einfach das grössere losbrechmoment braucht, als ein stahlfederdämpfer
> 
> achja, ich hätte noch das ProPedal System beim Dämpfer, welches ich aber seit  ich diesen Rahmen fahr noch nie brauchte  , warscheinlich wird im laufe des jahr noch ein anderer Dämpfer verbaut, ganz ohne Plattformsystem !!! da der Ellsworth hinterbau einfach der wippfreieste hinterbau ist, den ich je gefahren bin
> ...



Du sagst also, dass der Stahlfederdämpfer den du jetzt drin hast in dem Rahmen nicht wippt, auch nicht bei Wiegetritt oder allgemein Uphill? 
Und beim Trailsurfen dennoch smooth ist? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, sorry.  Bei einem Luftdämpfer ja, da man den abschalten kann, aber eine Stahlfeder blockieren geht ja nicht einfach so...


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Du sagst also, dass der Stahlfederdämpfer den du jetzt drin hast in dem Rahmen nicht wippt, auch nicht bei Wiegetritt oder allgemein Uphill?
> Und beim Trailsurfen dennoch smooth ist? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, sorry.  Bei einem Luftdämpfer ja, da man den abschalten kann, aber eine Stahlfeder blockieren geht ja nicht einfach so...



nein ganz ohne Wippen gehts nicht  

und im Wiegetritt wippt jeder dämpfer !!! aussert man blockiert das ding, was aber aus meiner sicht sehr ungesund für den dämpfer ist, geschweige denn die lager

in meinem rahmen ist das berauffahren einfach sehr neutral, er federt wenn er muss, d.h. wenn wurzeln oder anders auftaucht

einen Stahlfederdämpfer kann auch blockieren im uphill, für das gibts eben dies verschiedenen Plattformsysteme, bei Fox halt regulierbar


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

Ok, hast mich überzeugt.


----------



## Aison (19. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Frage an die Statistikfreaks hier... sind 5740hm und 309km in einem Monat (19. Jan seit ich das Canyon habe bis jetzt) realistisch??



Ja, durchaus realistisch

W1: 580km/2300Hm
W2: 520km/3200Hm
W3: 200km/1320Hm
W4: ...
W5: 360km/2400Hm
W6: 220km/3300Hm
W7: 540km/3200Hm

Die km bzw. Hm rühren halt daher, dass ich momentan noch oft mit dem RR unterwegs bin. KA und so zeugs das Hm generiert kommt dann später noch, dafür werden dann die km stark zurückgehen.




Bulldozer schrieb:


> Aus solchen Fotos kann man zwar meist die reale Steilheit nicht herauslesen, aber diese Streckenwahl müsste eigentlich klappen. Never ever give up



Hätt ich auch so gewählt


----------



## AmmuNation (19. Februar 2007)

Du bist ja sowieso ein Freak.


----------



## Bulldozer (22. Februar 2007)

Melde mich zurück


----------



## juergets (22. Februar 2007)

Super, nun können wir wieder auf Punkte hoffen! Ich gratuliere 
Jürg


----------



## redblack (22. Februar 2007)

@bulldozer
bin froh für dich, jetzt könnt ihr uns (nachdem ihr uns überholt habt) endgültig abhängen.
bei uns sind sie entweder krank oder nicht mehr so motiviert.
 hopp schwiiz mit leerschlag


----------



## smohr (22. Februar 2007)

@Redorbiter
Laufen, fängst du jetzt noch was neues an??
überlass dass mal Juergets, wime oder Powergirl....
ok Dean-Speedy zählt auch noch. Oder steckst du jetzt mit Dean-Speedy
unter einer Decke

@Eddieman
Immer noch auf Platz eins bei Langlauf


----------



## Eddieman (22. Februar 2007)

Ja, und das obwohl es in der Region Einsiedeln schon wieder keinen Schnee mehr hat um lang zu laufen. "Musste" bereits wieder aufs Velo umsteigen.
Aber dieses Wochenende unternehme ich noch mal einen Versuch und mache mich auf die Suche nach Schnee.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> @Redorbiter
> Laufen, fängst du jetzt noch was neues an??
> überlass dass mal Juergets, wime oder Powergirl....
> ok Dean-Speedy zählt auch noch. Oder steckst du jetzt mit Dean-Speedy
> unter einer Decke


Nein, nein. Laufen wird sicher nicht mein Ding. Man kommt so schrecklich langsam voran.... Aber zur Auflockerung mal ganz gut!

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Bulldozer (23. Februar 2007)

juergets schrieb:


> Super, nun können wir wieder auf Punkte hoffen! Ich gratuliere
> Jürg


Geb mir Mühe noch einge Punkte auf unser WP-Konto zu buchen. Gestern, mit 14°C und sonnenschein, hat mich allerdings nicht viel an den Winter erinnert. Auch der Grund weshalb wir nächste Woche nicht in die (Winter-) Ferien gehen  




redblack schrieb:


> @bulldozer
> bin froh für dich, jetzt könnt ihr uns (nachdem ihr uns überholt habt) endgültig abhängen.
> bei uns sind sie entweder krank oder nicht mehr so motiviert.
> hopp schwiiz mit leerschlag


Nicht mehr motiviert . Also in ne Winterdepression können sie ja wohl kaum gefallen sein. Vielleicht sind sie ja Eisbären und mögen keinen Frühlingspokal


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (24. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Redorbiter
> Laufen, fängst du jetzt noch was neues an??
> Oder steckst du jetzt mit Dean-Speedy
> unter einer Decke



Besser nicht , sonst steckt er sich noch an, bin unter der Decke alleine weil krank 
Die Lunge gibt so Frühlingsfarbe(grün) von sich und mir tut alles weh. Die Heizung konnte wegen der hohen Eigenwärme abgestellt werden und daher wird der Heizölpreis noch weiter sinken.

Schade um die 10 Punkte die mir noch gefehlt haben.   Aber die Gesundheit geht vor. 

Gruess aus der untersten Bettdecke
Peti


----------



## AmmuNation (24. Februar 2007)

So ich bin zurück vom Biken mit Vazifar.
War ein nettes Türchen, hat leider schon von anfang an gepisst wie die Sau. Danach aufgehört und zwischendurch Sonnenstrahlen - aufgehört hat die Runde im Bülipark wo ich mich noch ausgetobt habe. Und dann fings sogar an zu Hageln. 

Mit Heimfahren ab Stadelhofen wurde nix, musste kapitulieren und auch dort in die Forchbahn, schade, aber es goss wie aus Eimern.

Fotos gibts später. Und mein Stunt-Video werde ich mal für mich behalten.


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos gibts später. Und mein Stunt-Video werde ich mal für mich behalten.


Stunt-Video Bitte Bitte Bitte ...  

War 2 Std Biken als ich zurück im Auto war fing es gerade an zu regnen. 
Wie heisst es doch gleich: Wenn Engel Biken....  

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## smohr (24. Februar 2007)

Nachtrag:
Gestern Freitag Nachhauseweg. Über Gubrist-Altberg-Dietikon-Heitersberg-Wettingen.
Sonne und 13°, Bikegenuss und die Trails für mich.
Gemütlich vom Reppischtal hoch zum Hasenberg, die Strecke ist zum Teil steil.
Wochenende und die Seele baumelt schon, daher sind die knapp 250HM bis zur
Kapelle Hasenberg ein "dahinschweben". Ab dem Restaurant Herrenberg zeigt sich
die untergehende Sonne in orange bis rot. Bei der Kapelle auf dem Rastbank,
ein 10min Rast um die jetzt knallrote Sonne hinter dem Horizont(bei Blaubear)
versinken zu sehen.
Und weiter gehts, Richtung Baden. Vorfreude auf den "Stacheldrahttrail"....
wegen der Aussicht auf das Limmattal.
Dort unten fliesst es zäh und langsam auf den Strassen. Ich geniesse den Trail immer wieder aufs neue,
wenn ich die Aussicht "so" geniessen kann
Den Dowhilltrail zur Herzoghütte erstrahlt im Schein der Edison und weiter Richtung Baden.
Rund um den Chrüzliberg, hat man 2x Ausblick auf die Kriechende Masse auf der
Autobahn...
Nun noch über die Limmat und schon bin ich zuhause....

So das WE einzuläuten hat was tolles ... nur sollte man immer ein Fotoapparat
dabei haben 

Stefan


----------



## two wheels (24. Februar 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> ...So das WE einzuläuten hat was tolles ... nur sollte man immer ein Fotoapparat
> dabei haben
> 
> Stefan



Genau aus dem Grund werd ich mir jetzt dann mal die SAMSUNG NV3 holen. Meine jetzige Cam habe ich eben auch nie dabei.


----------



## Aison (24. Februar 2007)

Und wenn ich eine dabei habe ist es mir meistens zu blöde anzuhalten und ein Foto zu machen... Ist mir sowieso nicht wirklich wichtig. Für was etwas auf Foto festhalten, wenn man jede Zeit nach draussen gehen kann um es live zu erleben.


----------



## two wheels (24. Februar 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Und wenn ich eine dabei habe ist es mir meistens zu blöde anzuhalten und ein Foto zu machen... Ist mir sowieso nicht wirklich wichtig. Für was etwas auf Foto festhalten, wenn man jede Zeit nach draussen gehen kann um es live zu erleben.



Stimmt auch wieder!
Bin im übrigen drauf und dran mir ein Garmin 60CS zu steigern. Hat mich schon noch beeindruckt was Du da alles mit deinem Vista CX machen kannst und ich bin auch nicht so der Papierkarten-Tiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (24. Februar 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Stunt-Video Bitte Bitte Bitte ...
> 
> War 2 Std Biken als ich zurück im Auto war fing es gerade an zu regnen.
> Wie heisst es doch gleich: Wenn Engel Biken....



 Naja Stunt, wie mans nimmt. 
Bin halt ein paar Meter weit durch die Luft geflogen (mit 100/115mm! Das reicht vörig!  ) Leider stand Vazifar etwas blöde  Aber hatte keine Lust mich wieder den Berg hochzukämpfen um den Sprung nochmal zu machen, damit er auch spektakulärer ausschaut. Und war auch generell nicht sehr spektakulär, war halt der Sprung im Büli Bikepark, wo unsere Tour endete. Gehagelt  hats auch 

Ich schau mal dass ich das Video zusammen mit den Canyon 06/07 Fotos Online stellen kann.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

So, Fotos gibts nur von den Maschinen. Trailfotos leider nicht.
Darum hier:




Komisches Wetter heute...




Und hier mein "Stunt"  (Wer lacht wird gesteinigt  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4McHfESNOQ


----------



## Vazifar (25. Februar 2007)

hast du's also doch reingestellt - sieht doch cool aus


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier mein "Stunt"  (Wer lacht wird gesteinigt  )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4McHfESNOQ



Feststellung:
Da hat jemand auf deinem Video am Schluss gelacht. 

Deine Drohung:
Wird gesteinigt!

Meine Folgerung:
Der liegt jetzt wohl unter vielen Steinen im Wald bergraben.  

cu


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

Feststellung: Richtig.
Drohung: Richtig
Folgerung: Falsch, da Besagte Person noch lebt (siehe Post über dir  ) und nicht beim anschauen sondern beim Drehen gelacht hat. Lassen wir nochmal durchgehn! 

Vazifar: Auf YouTube kommts mir zu schnell vor - ich hatte das Gefühl 2sek in der Luft gewesen zu sein.


----------



## blaubaer (25. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ich hatte das Gefühl 2sek in der Luft gewesen zu sein.



irgend wann mal kommt das gefühl da du dir wünschst 2sek. weniger lang geflogen zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (25. Februar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ich hatte das Gefühl 2sek in der Luft gewesen zu sein.



          

wärst du auf den Baum zugeflogen, wäre dir die Flugphase viel kürzer vorgekommen

und was ich noch sagen wollte das ist ein Grinsen, da ja lachen unter Steinigungsstrafe steht.

Wäre ich Lehrer würden wir dich nun halt zu meinem Schutz in Sicherheitshaft nehmen.


----------



## AmmuNation (25. Februar 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> wärst du auf den Baum zugeflogen, wäre dir die Flugphase viel kürzer vorgekommen



Vielleicht wars ja der Adrenalinschub der 2sek daraus machte, weil ich gemerkt habe dass ich richtung Baum fliege. 



> und was ich noch sagen wollte das ist ein Grinsen, da ja lachen unter Steinigungsstrafe steht.



Ok, ausnahmsweise genehmigt. 



> irgend wann mal kommt das gefühl da du dir wünschst 2sek. weniger lang geflogen zu sein


Irgendwann bedeutet vielleicht wenn ich ein 140 oder 160mm Fully habe.


----------



## redblack (26. Februar 2007)

in den süden geflüchtet, lago di lugano-hügelrunde bei nahezu 20 grad, was will man mehr. bei der rückkehr mit dem zug ca. 30 cm neuschnee in göschenen.


----------



## Aison (28. Februar 2007)

so, und ich gratuliere mir selber jetzt noch für die 1000 punkte grenze  Hab ich letztes Jahr nicht erreicht, allerdings fehlte mir auch ein ganzer Monat


----------



## AmmuNation (28. Februar 2007)

Ach Ivo, wir lieben dich doch alle.  

Gratulation auch von mir.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (28. Februar 2007)

Gratuliere auch 

Müh  mich immer noch unter 500 ab


----------



## smohr (1. März 2007)

@Ivo
Super

@Powergirl
Wann hätten wir den zum Geburtstag GRATULIEREN dürfen.... Alles gute und
viele sonnige Ausfahrten noch....


@all
Leute, heute auf dem Heimweg häts mich fast 2mal mit samt dem Bike
vom Weg gefegt...
Dabei war am Morgen um 0500 so toller Rückenwind


----------



## Bulldozer (2. März 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @all
> Leute, heute auf dem Heimweg häts mich fast 2mal mit samt dem Bike
> vom Weg gefegt...
> Dabei war am Morgen um 0500 so toller Rückenwind



Respekt, dass du das bei allem Wetter durchziehst. Momentan finde ich das Wetter ja so zum Davonlaufen ...


----------



## smohr (2. März 2007)

@Bulldozer
Dafür heute Ruhetag...


----------



## AmmuNation (3. März 2007)

Super  Der Anfang meines Wochenendes war wunderbar!
Auf den Pfannenstil hoch, in der hoffnung dass es nicht anfängt zu Schiffen... ganz im gegenteil, teilweise zeigte sich sogar die Sonne! 

Und ich habe noch ein paar wunderschöne, verwurzelte und schnelle Singletrails gefunden. 

Zum Abschluss noch etwas Aquaplaning gemacht - einfach über einen Tümpel in der Wiese gesurft, der durch den starken Regen entstanden ist. Habe auch ein Video davon, das poste ich aber ein andermal, nun ist Zeit für Heia.

Auf weitere Punkte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (3. März 2007)

Unser Laris entwickelt sich ja zu enem richtigen Hardcore Biker. Jetzt muss ich dann bald aupassen dass er mir beim nächsten mal Pilatus nicht um die Ohren fährt *existenzangsthab*


----------



## Aison (3. März 2007)




----------



## two wheels (3. März 2007)

By the way. Ich sollte mein Arrow (bekommt langsam Trail Entzugserscheinungen) auch wieder mal "Gassi" führen und meine neue Samsung NV3 testen.
An dieser Stelle noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an meinen netten Arbeitgeber für das Sponsoring *schleimundschleichwerbungoff*

Pilatus ich komme...


----------



## Sportec (3. März 2007)

Pilatus?

Da möchte ich schon lange mal hoch. habe mir mal die Singeltrailmap von Luzern gekauft.

Ab wann ist denn der fahrbar?

Ich weiss gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread. Scheint aber im Moment der einzige zu sein, bei dem noch einigermassen gepostet wird hier im CH-Forum.

Grüsse sportec


----------



## two wheels (3. März 2007)

Sportec schrieb:


> Pilatus?
> 
> Da möchte ich schon lange mal hoch. habe mir mal die Singeltrailmap von Luzern gekauft.
> 
> Ab wann ist denn der fahrbar?



Das kann ich gut verstehen, das ihr Zürcher immer ins Pilatus Land wollt, da hats immerhin richtige Berge und nicht nur so kleine Hügel 

Offiziel, ab Ende der Schlittelsaison (hätte es nur mal Schnee)
Inoffiziell, ab jetzt. 

War heute ganz oben (Fräkmüntegg) weiter hoch kommt man von der Krienser Seite per Bike gar nicht (siehe auch Thread Pilatus im CH Forum) und dann runter Richtung Hergiswil (roter Trail auf der Map)! Es hat vereinzelt noch ein wenig Schnee, ab der Krienseregg und oben hat es sogar ein wenig geschneit.
Die Abfahrt war ein wenig heikel, da ziemlich nass und stürmisch aber der Trail Richtung Hergiswil ist einfach der längste und geilste (meine Meinung)

Schreib wenn du mal hier bist, dann kann ich dir ja das eine oder andere zeigen.

So muss gehen, wir haben Personalessen


----------



## Aison (3. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> War heute ganz oben (Fräkmüntegg) weiter hoch kommt man von der Krienser Seite per Bike gar nicht (siehe auch Thread Pilatus im CH Forum) und dann runter Richtung Hergiswil (roter Trail auf der Map)! Es hat vereinzelt noch ein wenig Schnee, ab der Krienseregg und oben hat es sogar ein wenig geschneit.



Die Fräkki ist auch nur cool, wenn die Bedingungen entsprechend sind (z.B. Schnee, oder so wie heute stürmisch). Im Sommer find ich es eher langweilig, da es weder eine anspruchsvolle Auffahrt noch Abfahrt gibt  gut, geben würde es sie schon, ist aber nicht erlaubt sein  gut, das war und wird mir immer egal sein, wenn ich etwas fahren will, dann fahre ich es  

Heute war ich bisschen mit dem RR unterwegs, bin paar mal fast vom Rad geblasen worden  Einen Hügel musste ich sogar runtertreten wegen dem Gegenwind. Bei Windstille hätte man dort locker 50kmh ohne zu pedalieren.

EDIT: Wenn wir schon bei Bergen sind: auf das Brienzer Rothorn würde ich gerne mal fahren, sofern das geht (hab noch nie jemanden gefragt). Ist schliesslich der höchste Berg vom Kt. Luzern 

EDIT2: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=223839


----------



## AmmuNation (4. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Unser Laris entwickelt sich ja zu enem richtigen Hardcore Biker. Jetzt muss ich dann bald aupassen dass er mir beim nächsten mal Pilatus nicht um die Ohren fährt *existenzangsthab*



 Du nörgler du  



Aison schrieb:


>



... du sowieso.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjZyxnsW9aQ

*duckundweg*


----------



## two wheels (4. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> ...gut, das war und wird mir immer egal sein, wenn ich etwas fahren will, dann fahre ich es



Du böser Du 

Ja gestern wir doch anspruchsvoller als sonst und streng! Musste mich ziemlich einpacken und hatte auch dementsprechend lange.


----------



## blaubaer (4. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjZyxnsW9aQ



  wenn kleine kinder spielen haben sie spass  und nasse socken ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (4. März 2007)

Oder sie sehen so aus


----------



## AmmuNation (4. März 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> Oder sie sehen so aus



Ich bin auch (k)ein Aargauer.


----------



## Aison (4. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjZyxnsW9aQ



 Keine Dusche zu Hause  


@two wheels
Ja, ich pöser Pube  Allerdings erzwinge ich auch nichts, d.h. ich gefährede keine Fremden oder mich selber und Landschaden kommt auch nicht in Frage. Aber ich hasse Verbote die nur des Verbotwillens da sind.


----------



## two wheels (4. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Aber ich hasse Verbote die nur des Verbotwillens da sind.



Und ich dachte immer, dass eben diese "verbote" das Schweizerische Rechtssystem ausmachen. Die Polizeikorps müssen Ihre Weihnachtsessen ja auch irgendwie finanzieren 

@all

Für solche (nassen) Fälle hab ich mir bei Velo+ ein paar Sealskinz Socken geholt 100% Wasserdicht und die Winddichte ist auch i.O! Kosten so um die 78.-


----------



## Sportec (4. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut verstehen, das ihr Zürcher immer ins Pilatus Land wollt, da hats immerhin richtige Berge und nicht nur so kleine Hügel
> 
> Offiziel, ab Ende der Schlittelsaison (hätte es nur mal Schnee)
> Inoffiziell, ab jetzt.
> ...



Hallo two wheels

Ich wohne nur in Zürich, aber eigentlich ist mein Heimatkanton OW. Also ich nin noch ziemlich oft in der Innerschweiz. ich würde gerne mal von der Alpnacherseite ganz hoch über Lütoldsmatt. 

Ok, kann dir ja per PN schreiben wenn ich mal mit dem Bike in der Gegend bin. Hoffe du zeigts mir dann die geilsten Trails


----------



## hubabuba (4. März 2007)

Mann o Mann, war heute ein oberaffentittengeiler Tag.
Die Fernsicht und die Sonne hätten mir die Tränen in die Augen getrieben, wenn ich die Flüssigkeit nicht zum schwitzen gebraucht hätte.
Und das neue Carbon HT (bzw. mein Rücken) hat den ersten Dauertest bestens bestanden. Sitzposition prima, Hintern prima, Rücken prima. Und endlich mal wieder 6 Stunden lang Gas geben dürfen. Nix GA1- Geschrubbe ...

Eben ein oberaffentittengeiler Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (4. März 2007)

Sportec schrieb:


> Hallo two wheels
> 
> ich würde gerne mal von der Alpnacherseite ganz hoch über Lütoldsmatt.



ich auch will

Aber März April keine Zeit


----------



## AmmuNation (4. März 2007)

Zurück von Gubrist, Altberg, Lägern mit smohr. War ja heilig schlammig  Schon fast zuviel des guten, vor allem beim Uphill. Hat trotzdem sehr viel spass gemacht!


----------



## Aison (4. März 2007)

Jop, genialer Tag  Zuerst 3h GA2 mit dem Rennrad von Schötz-Zofingen-Langenthal-Burgdorf-Sumiswald-Huttwil-Schötz mit 36kmh. War selber erstaunt wie viel schneller man bei diesen warmen Temperaturen fahren kann (Kälte firsst schon viel Energie!). Dann noch ca. 90min Technik sachen mit dem Bike 

@Hubabuba
Was hats denn für eines gegeben? Bei mir steht nämlich auch wieder eins in der Pipeline, ist einfach noch nicht lieferbar 

gruss


----------



## redblack (4. März 2007)

eben wegen dem schlamm, ostschweizerrunde mit dem rennvelo 115 km, wie im mai.


----------



## hubabuba (5. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Jop, genialer Tag  ...
> @Hubabuba
> Was hats denn für eines gegeben? Bei mir steht nämlich auch wieder eins in der Pipeline, ist einfach noch nicht lieferbar
> 
> gruss



Ein Price Premium Carbon in XTR mit noch ein paar feinen Zutaten.
Gestern nur im ArmeleuteTrainingsSchlechtwetterSetup. Trotzdem nicht übel ...


----------



## two wheels (5. März 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> ich auch will
> 
> Aber März April keine Zeit



Wenn du ganz lieb fragst, nehm ich dich vielleicht auch mal im Sommer mit


----------



## AmmuNation (5. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz lieb fragst, nehm ich dich vielleicht auch mal im Sommer mit



*einmisch* *liebfrag*


----------



## two wheels (5. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> *einmisch* *liebfrag*



Schleimer 

PS Antowrt auf die SMS gibts im MSN hab keine Lust SMS zu tippen


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (5. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz lieb fragst, nehm ich dich vielleicht  mal im Sommer mit





Bittebittelieberschleimsabberleckhecheltreublickichauchwil 

Reicht das oder muss ich noch mit der harten Tour kommen?


----------



## AmmuNation (5. März 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Bittebittelieberschleimsabberleckhecheltreublickichauchwil
> 
> Reicht das oder muss ich noch mit der harten Tour kommen?



Du musst ihn nur unterhalten. Bewährt hat sich die SPD Methode:
Auf dem möglichst vollen Luzerner Bahnhofplatz einklicken, auf der falschen Seite ausklicken und dann einfach umkippen. Dann hat er sein freudeli und nimmt dich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (5. März 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Bittebittelieberschleimsabberleckhecheltreublickichauchwil
> 
> Reicht das oder muss ich noch mit der harten Tour kommen?



Wow und ich dachte, das wäre schon die harte Methode 
Die SPD Nummer wär natürlich auch ganz lustig


----------



## AmmuNation (5. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Die SPD Nummer wär natürlich auch ganz lustig



Zeig ich dir erst wieder, wenn du dich endlich im MSN meldest und meine Frage beantwortest.


----------



## Kerberos (6. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Du musst ihn nur unterhalten.


Aufpassen! Manch einer will gar nicht *sooo* viel Unterhaltung beim Biken.  

SCNR
Kerberos


----------



## two wheels (6. März 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Aufpassen! Manch einer will gar nicht *sooo* viel Unterhaltung beim Biken.
> 
> SCNR
> Kerberos




Also, wenn Du seine "Luzern Bahnhofsplatz Nummer" gesehen hättest, würdest du das nicht sagen Aber ich hab ihm aufgeholfen, weil er es alleine nur schwerlich geschafft hätte


----------



## AmmuNation (6. März 2007)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Aufpassen! Manch einer will gar nicht *sooo* viel Unterhaltung beim Biken.
> 
> SCNR
> Kerberos



Ich verzeihe dir. 



two wheels schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du seine "Luzern Bahnhofsplatz Nummer" gesehen hättest, würdest du das nicht sagen Aber ich hab ihm aufgeholfen, weil er es alleine nur schwerlich geschafft hätte



Ach, das ist mir grad erst gestern wieder am rappelvollen Stadelhofen Passiert, weil so ein !#@#§/&+  (Musste meine Schnörre zurückhalten...) meinte er muss nun da vorne durchrushen... bin ich halt in der menge gekippt  Aber ich darf mich ausreden: Da in Luzern hatte ich gerade mal meinen ersten Clicktag. 
Die Leute sind leider zu blöd um zu raffen dass es sowas wie SPD gibt und um das gelächter zurückzuhalten ist es immer schwierig, sowas zu beweisen. Kann mir mal bitte jemand ein Trikot drucken im ZVV Stil? "Ich bin auch eine Bindung" oder sowas...


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (6. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Du musst ihn nur unterhalten. Bewährt hat sich die SPD Methode:
> Auf dem möglichst vollen Luzerner Bahnhofplatz einklicken, auf der falschen Seite ausklicken und dann einfach umkippen. Dann hat er sein freudeli und nimmt dich mit.



Muss ich nicht machen, bei mir lacht er sich schon kaputt wenn er mein Velo sieht.

Hab gar keine Klick, ich fahr mit Riemli, das Leben ist ja schliesslich zu kurz für eine feste Bindung.

Reicht das schon für eine Mitnahme aus Mitleid?????? ganzfestheimtückischgrinsschafimwolfspelzfullyfrustrierbergauf


----------



## AmmuNation (7. März 2007)

Dann ziehst du den fuss halt nicht aus den Riemen. 



> das Leben ist ja schliesslich zu kurz für eine feste Bindung.



na dann sag das mal nicht so laut, ich bin zarte 16 und habe eine feste Freundin und würde sie nicht hergeben wollen - das mal zum Thema "keine feste Bindung"


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (7. März 2007)

Den Fuss lass ich gerne drin, ich zieh halt lieber den Kopf aus der Schlinge


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (7. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ich bin zarte 16 und habe eine feste Freundin



Du kannst mich nicht neidisch machen, ich stehe auf schlanke Frauen 


Mein Bike ist auch zarte 16, scheint ein guter Jahrgang zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (7. März 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Du kannst mich nicht neidisch machen, ich stehe auf schlanke Frauen
> 
> 
> Mein Bike ist auch zarte 16, scheint ein guter Jahrgang zu sein



 Pass du mal auf du!  Aber oh ja, das ist tatsächlich ein guter Jahrgang. 

Mir gings nur um die feste Bindung.. ist doch mir egal, auch wenn ich Jung bin ists mir lieber mit SPD zu fahren statt einfach mit Plattformpedalen. Auch wenn ich im alter genug SPD haben werde und nun das Leben Bindungslos leben könnte, mache ich jetzt schon von SPD gebrauch... sorry, wollts nur Biker-Freundlich darstellen.


----------



## smohr (8. März 2007)

Zum Glück hab ich noch letzten Sonntag das tolle Wetter genossen.
Am Montag hat er mich dann angesprungen... der Virus...
und somit gleich mal ne Woche pausieren.
Wenigstens merke ich jeweils, wenn was im Anmarsch ist und kann
so genug früh was dagegen machen.

@Speedy
sorry, wird wohl nichts mit dem einholen bei den Laufpunkten


----------



## two wheels (8. März 2007)

By the way

Hab vor am Sonntag (soll ja schön sein) über Alpnach ganz hoch auf den Pilatus zu fahren! Wer hat Interesse mitzukommen? Wäre cool, wenn sich der eine oder andere blicken lassen würde??


----------



## Aison (9. März 2007)

@two wheels  ich bin dabei!


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2007)

musste dise woche auch ausdauer zeigen, gibt leider keine WP punkte   da ich ja wiedermal aussergefecht gesetzt bin in sachen biken seit montag, aber ich hoffe schwer dass ab morgen wieder punkte gesaamelt werden darf 

irgendwo in einem "Fred" hab ich mal einen Film versprochen, anfangs November, weiss nur nicht mehr wo, und da dies hier der aktivste im moment ist, setzt ich den link mit dem Trailer hier rein, hab ihn diese woche entlich fertig gestellt, nach 34h vorm PC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVMpvIGgjlw


----------



## Ebrias (9. März 2007)

Nettes Video, die Quali ist leider bisschen bescheiden. Liegt wohl an der Speicherplatzbegrenzung, oder? 
Aber der Sturz bei dieser schönen 'Pfütze' ist herrlich, auch der dazugehörige Fluch  

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulldozer (9. März 2007)

@blaubaer,

Titel "Fluchen für Biker Teil 1"


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2007)

Ebrias schrieb:


> Nettes Video, die Quali ist leider bisschen bescheiden. Liegt wohl an der Speicherplatzbegrenzung, oder?
> Aber der Sturz bei dieser schönen 'Pfütze' ist herrlich, auch der dazugehörige Fluch
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Danke 
Qualität ist richtigen film einiges besser, ist aber auch 19min. lang  



Bulldozer schrieb:


> @blaubaer,
> 
> Titel "Fluchen für Biker Teil 1"



das ist noch harmlos  in outtakes geht die post richtig ab  die darf ich aber nicht veröffentlichen, teilweise nicht jugenfrei


----------



## two wheels (9. März 2007)

@ Ivo

Ämmm, frage mich gerade ob das eigentlich schon möglich ist ganz auf den Pilatus zu fahren  

Hab auf der Webcam gesehen, dass dort oben doch noch ziemlich viel Schnee liegt und ich bin ja Pneu mässig nicht so für den Winter gerüstet.
Wir sollten das ganze vermutlich um ein paar Wochen verschieben... 

Gruss


----------



## Kerberos (9. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wir sollten das ganze vermutlich um ein paar Wochen verschieben...


Gute Idee, denn ich hab' dieses WE keine Zeit ;-)
Soll heissen: Ich würde auch gern mitkommen, wenn's geht! Referenz: Rigi mit smohr.

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## two wheels (9. März 2007)

Ja Rigi wär auch mal wieder was! Steht auch auf dem Programm diese Saison


----------



## Aison (9. März 2007)

Ich muss noch schauen, was ich am Sonntag mache  Also bis jetzt hat mich noch niemand von etwas abgehalten, das ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt habe  Evtl. könnte ich auch von Malters aus soweit fahren wie es geht und wenn es nicht mehr geht dann geht es nicht mehr  ..... braucht aber viel


----------



## AmmuNation (10. März 2007)

Wooooah Sauhünd! 
bärlibär, kriegen wir bitte bitte bitte die Outtakes doch noch zu sehen?  Schönes Video jedenfalls. *neid*


----------



## Aison (10. März 2007)

Betreff Pilatus   Natürlich könnte man da auch mit dem Rennrad rum herum fahren


----------



## two wheels (10. März 2007)

Am Pilatus hats wieder geschneit bis auf rund 1000 Meter, eher noch ein wenig tiefer! Kommt der Winter zurück???

Rund herum wäre vermutlich das beste was man tun könnte.


----------



## Aison (10. März 2007)

Jop, wäre sicher genial. Zuerst bis nach Giswil, dann Mörlialp - Sörenberg - Flüeli - Schüpfheim - Wohlhusen oder sowas ähnliches 

Oder ganz genial ist auch um den Napf rum   EDIT: Um den Napf rum ist natürlich ziemlich flach, im Vergleich zum Pilatus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

So, hab heute wieder das Pferd gesattelt. Von hier aus meinen Haustrail nach Zürich, durch die Stadt kotz, dann auf den Uetliberg und den herrlich blauen Himmel genossen.

Dann wieder eine richtige Schlammschlacht bergab.. war in den Kurven immer matschig und extrem rutschig  Ganz heilig!
Naja dann halt wieder in den Zollikerberg hoch. 

Ausserdem voller Sonntagsfahrer :kotz: mehr dazu:
http://ammunations-blog.veloblog.ch/

Am ende:



Dazwischen:



Long way home (Werenbachtobel):


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> und den herrlich blauen Himmel genossen.




bei dir auf den fotos fehlt was    der Blaue Himmel   


war wirklich grandioses wetter zum bikä, waren auch unterwegs, von Laufen - Fringeli - Retemberg - Roc du Courroux - Delemont - und dan zusatz schlaufe retour nach Laufen 

Videofilm trailer von der Helmcam folgt, muss morgen auch noch was zu tun haben  

wenn das nicht rosa ist 






und noch eins, halt ein bisschen breit


----------



## Aison (11. März 2007)

Und ich hab die Drohung wahr gemacht und hab den Pilatus mit 150km umrudent 

Einzig eine Selbstmordtaube hat sich mir in den Weg gestellt. Sie flog direkt in mein Vorderrad mit blieb dort ein paar Umdrehungen hängen bis es sie weg gespickt hat nach hinten in den Wechsel rein und dann noch ein paar Umdrehungen im Hinterrad. Man hat das gekracht ^^ Naja, immer schön weitertreten bis die letzten Reste weg waren...

gruss
Ivo


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab die Drohung wahr gemacht und hab den Pilatus mit 150km umrudent
> 
> Einzig eine Selbstmordtaube hat sich mir in den Weg gestellt.



War die Selbstmordtaube ein fehlgeleiteter Flieger von al-Qaida oder ein benebelter Heroin Tiefflieger der Taliban?  
Verluste? irgenwelche Speichen Achten?

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## smohr (11. März 2007)

Tolle Bilder Leute

Hab heute noch ein Tag ausgesetzt, da ich noch nicht 100% fit bin....
doch morgen gehts wieder los.

Stefan


----------



## Aison (11. März 2007)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> War die Selbstmordtaube ein fehlgeleiteter Flieger von al-Qaida oder ein benebelter Heroin Tiefflieger der Taliban?
> Verluste? irgenwelche Speichen Achten?
> cu RedOrbiter



die wurde von einem starken Seitenwind da reingeschleudert, selber schuld wenn man so tief flieg... Hab ziemlich breite, dafür sehr scharfe aero Speichen. Bei 40kmh ist Messerwirkung garantiert....

Hab gestern noch meine Jahresration Gels und Riegel (Marke Sponsor) gekriegt. Hat schon mal jemand von euch dieses Sponsor Activator getestet? Hab da auch ne ganze Packung Ampullen rumliegen, scheint neu zu sein.


----------



## Bulldozer (11. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ausserdem voller Sonntagsfahrer :kotz: mehr dazu:
> http://ammunations-blog.veloblog.ch/



1. Man geht am Sonntag auch nicht auf den Üezgi, ausser man liebt Volkswanderungen  

2. Als ich 16 war, und das ist nun fast 17 Jahre her, da hatte ich ähnliche Gefühle. Grauhaarige Herren mit nur dem Feinsten ausgestattet fuhren auf Asphalt --> was für eine Vergewaltigung des Materials. Aber mit dem älter werden realisierte ich, dass genau solche Menschen das Rad der Wirschaft in Schwung halten *und die noch viel wichtiger Erkenntnis --> die schönen Trails blieben so ganz alleine für mich *


----------



## Vazifar (11. März 2007)

aison:
taubenbraten zum z'nacht, wechsel frisch geschmiert und das wohlige gefühl von 150 km velofahren in den beinen - ein traumtag   

bulldozer: nur noch einmal 16 jahre dazu, dann bist du auch einer von den grauen panthern und machst stau auf dem hoverboard-trail


----------



## two wheels (11. März 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil war auf dem Pilatus unterwegs. 55 km und etwas über 2500 hm bei etwas über 5 h von Emmen - Malters - Schwarzenberg - Richtung Trockenmannssattel, dann zurück weil zuviel Schnee Richtung Dorschnei. 
War rechts streng und geschwitzt wie im Sommer 

Mein Schutzengel hat auch noch überstunden gemacht. War mit 45 km/h bergwegs unterwegs und kam plötzlich auf ein kleines Eisfeld auf der Strasse. Vorderrad fing an zu schlingern ich steuerte ins offene Land um den Sturz zu "federn". Irgendwie hatte ich Glück und fuhr mit 40 km/h über Schneebedecktes (15cm Schnee) Land und kam nach ca 250 m zum stehen ohne Sturz aber mit einem mega Puls. Verdammt hatte ich Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (11. März 2007)

@blaubär  Machst du Werbung??????

Tolles Bild vom Oberfringeli ichauchwill  dann den Kretenweg genommen Richtung Wasserberg, wenn ich deine Bilder so sehe im flickr.
Wo waren die Schäfchen

Der Kretenweg fahr ich immer vom Wasserberg her Richtung Fringeli, ist hammergeil, man kann diese Richtung bis auf 2 Passagen alles fahren.

vielneidischseinaufdich war nur Skifahren aber der Himmel war derselbe


----------



## two wheels (11. März 2007)

@ Ivo

War die Mörlialp nicht zugeschneit?


----------



## redblack (11. März 2007)

einmal bikepause, dafür 5h skaten im goms, traumhafte abwecheslung.


----------



## AmmuNation (11. März 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> bei dir auf den fotos fehlt was der Blaue Himmel



Da hab ich mich für meine bessere hälfte Abgelichtet, um ihr meine verwindete Frisur zu zeigen. Mit blauem Hintergrund! 



Aison schrieb:


> Und ich hab die Drohung wahr gemacht und hab den Pilatus mit 150km umrudent
> 
> Einzig eine Selbstmordtaube hat sich mir in den Weg gestellt. Sie flog direkt in mein Vorderrad mit blieb dort ein paar Umdrehungen hängen bis es sie weg gespickt hat nach hinten in den Wechsel rein und dann noch ein paar Umdrehungen im Hinterrad. Man hat das gekracht ^^ Naja, immer schön weitertreten bis die letzten Reste weg waren...



:kotz: Das arme vieh... Aber siehs positiv, wie Vazifar schon geschrieben hat. 

Ausserdem, es heisst Sponser, nicht Sponsor 




smohr schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Leute
> 
> Hab heute noch ein Tag ausgesetzt, da ich noch nicht 100% fit bin....
> doch morgen gehts wieder los.
> ...



Dann hau rein, verpass den Saisonstart nicht und gute Besserung. 



Bulldozer schrieb:


> 1. Man geht am Sonntag auch nicht auf den Üezgi, ausser man liebt Volkswanderungen
> 
> 2. Als ich 16 war, und das ist nun fast 17 Jahre her, da hatte ich ähnliche Gefühle. Grauhaarige Herren mit nur dem Feinsten ausgestattet fuhren auf Asphalt --> was für eine Vergewaltigung des Materials. Aber mit dem älter werden realisierte ich, dass genau solche Menschen das Rad der Wirschaft in Schwung halten *und die noch viel wichtiger Erkenntnis --> die schönen Trails blieben so ganz alleine für mich *



Der Pfannenstil ist mir zu einfach und zu langweilig.. gut für eine Feierabendrunde, aber nicht für so einen Sonntag. Und weiter weg a la Lägern wollte ich nicht (erst recht nicht alleine) weil ich Nachmittags besetzt war.

Naja Grauhaarig nicht, aber Sonntagsfahrer! Oder wie smohr sagt: "Am Samstag fahren sie los, damit sie am Sonntag wieder runter können" 
Keiner Grüsst, jeder fährt mit angezogenen Discs und vmax 30km/h die Wanderwege runter... und da wäre Bikeverbot  Hab ich dann zu spät gemerkt, vielleicht sind die Tafeln aber auch nur da wegen der Schlittelpiste, die abgrenzungen sind immernoch montiert . Egal, ich fuhr ja hoch und nicht runter, also halb so wild. Wollte mal was anderes vom Uetzi gesehen als den schnellen, steilen Zickzack.

Was die Vergewaltigung angeht: Ich würde eher mich als Vergewaltiger hinstellen  Auch wenns das eigentliche Einsatzgebiet ist... 

Ganz allein für mich waren die Trails nicht... Frage mich nur wo die ca. 30 Bikes die da oben Parkiert waren wieder runterkamen. Habe stolze 2 (!!) Leute gesehen.. Einen RM Element fahrer der mich beim Fotohalt erwischt hat und nur meinte "isch aber huuuuere schlammig!", ich Gedanklich nur "Sei froh warst du auf der Lägern und vor ein paar Wochen hier aufm Uetzgi nicht dabei"... aber ein "Hoi, ja isch scho so" habe ich ihm dann doch noch nachgeworfen. 

Und dann noch ein netter Franzose (oder Wälscher?), weiss es nicht, der sich den mittleren, steilen Teil mit der Kurve kaum getraut hat... er ist ausgestiegen und als ich da runtergeheizt bin (mit einem megapuls, denn es sah leichter aus als es war ) habe ich ihn wenig später wieder gesehen mit den Worten "*keuch* Ich hab es überlebt!"  Mit ihm bin ich dann ein Stückweit mitgefahren, er war nicht mehr der jüngste und mutigste und hatte erstnoch ein Hardtail, aber er konnte fahren, ist ja die Hauptsache.

War ein ganz lustiger Tag. Vor allem die Hobbybiker dabei zu beobachten wie sie zwar einen relativ rassigen Uphill hinlegen, beim Downhill aber die Füsse nicht einklicken und auf der Bremse stehen. 

Achja, Aison! Ich habe deinen Goldenen Tipp befoglt und bin heute einen grossteil vom Uphill mit mitte-mitte gefahren, nur sehr wenige stücke mit mitte - leicht, aber aufs erste Blatt bin ich (ausser beim Downhill auf dem Trail) nie...


----------



## Aison (11. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> @ Ivo
> War die Mörlialp nicht zugeschneit?



Bin nicht da drüber, Glaubenberg ging, obwohl geschlossen stand  Aber der ist auch nicht so hoch.


----------



## Aison (11. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ganz allein für mich waren die Trails nicht... Frage mich nur wo die ca. 30 Bikes die da oben Parkiert waren wieder runterkamen. Habe stolze 2 (!!) Leute gesehen..



 Tja, bei dem Wetter wäre ich auch nicht den Antennentrial runtergefahren, sondern hätte meine Fahrt Richtung Albis aufgenommen. Vieleicht haben das 28 andere Fahrer auch gewusst, dass das jetzt genial sein muss  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> und hatte erstnoch ein Hardtail, aber er konnte fahren, ist ja die Hauptsache.



Ältere fahren oft tendentiell vorsichtiger, hat aber mit Hardtail wenig zu tun. Man kann dort auch mit nem Starrbike (@Dean leihst du mir mal deines ^^) gleich schnell runterfahren wie mit nem Freerider, die Strecke hat ja kaum Schläge - Stufen und ähnliches gar nicht. Hab sogar schon Crosser da runterfahren sehen  

-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> @blaubär  Machst du Werbung??????
> 
> Tolles Bild vom Oberfringeli ichauchwill  dann den Kretenweg genommen Richtung Wasserberg, wenn ich deine Bilder so sehe im flickr.
> Wo waren die Schäfchen
> ...



für was, Werbung ??? 

wir machen diese route immer von dieser seite, hat mehr trails, ist zwar ne schiebepassage vom Fringeli hoch bis zur startrampe, aber der rest "fast" alles fahrbar, wir fahren halt durch bis Delemont  



AmmuNation schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich für meine bessere hälfte Abgelichtet, um ihr meine verwindete Frisur zu zeigen. Mit blauem Hintergrund!



 
wind und erst recht noch frisch/kalt, hatten wir auch aber nur auf 1000m.ü.M


----------



## Bulldozer (12. März 2007)

Vazifar schrieb:


> bulldozer: nur noch einmal 16 jahre dazu, dann bist du auch einer von den grauen panthern und machst stau auf dem hoverboard-trail



Das mag durchaus sein. Trotzdem möchte ich nie so werden wie die, die mir mit 16 auf den Sack gingen. Naja, vielleicht ändert sich das noch, mit 16 ging mir schliesslich noch so manches gegen den Strich


----------



## two wheels (12. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Bin nicht da drüber, Glaubenberg ging, obwohl geschlossen stand  Aber der ist auch nicht so hoch.



Auf die Beschilderung kann man sich eben nicht immer verlassen, gäll Hansi !
Habe mir auch nohc überlegt mit dem RR den Glaubenberg zu machen, aber dachte, nachdem es geschneit hat, ist der sicher zugeschneit.


----------



## AmmuNation (12. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Tja, bei dem Wetter wäre ich auch nicht den Antennentrial runtergefahren, sondern hätte meine Fahrt Richtung Albis aufgenommen. Vieleicht haben das 28 andere Fahrer auch gewusst, dass das jetzt genial sein muss
> Ältere fahren oft tendentiell vorsichtiger, hat aber mit Hardtail wenig zu tun. Man kann dort auch mit nem Starrbike (@Dean leihst du mir mal deines ^^) gleich schnell runterfahren wie mit nem Freerider, die Strecke hat ja kaum Schläge - Stufen und ähnliches gar nicht. Hab sogar schon Crosser da runterfahren sehen
> 
> -Aison



Ich hatte nur bis zum Nachmittag Zeit, sonst hätte ich mir sicher eine viel längere Tour "gegönnt".  Sonntagsfahrer wissen ja nicht wos schön ist, sonst wären sie alle auf dem Trail gewesen. Ich sagte nicht, dass es was mit Hardtail zu tun hat, sondern ein Hardtail ist schwerer beim Downhill als ein Fully, da das Fully einige Fahrfehler Kompensieren kann. Logisch kommt man mit Starrbike runter (hätte ich ein HT oder Starr, hätte ich es bestimmt auch schon mal probiert), jedoch würde ich mit der aussage "Stufen und Schläge" aufpassen - jetzt wo es Schlammig ist und die Furchen durch die Biker immer tiefer werden, hat es genug schläge, vor allem nach dem Teehüsli (wo du deine Wette gewonnen hast) beim verkurvten Downhill schlägt es stellenweise relativ fest. Heisst aber nicht, dass es trotzdem nicht klappen würde... Im Sommer hingegen ist der Trail ziemlich Flowig 



blaubaer schrieb:


> wind und erst recht noch frisch/kalt, hatten wir auch aber nur auf 1000m.ü.M



Die wollte nicht mit, also hab ich ihr ein Foto geschickt.


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (12. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Man kann dort auch mit nem Starrbike runterfahren (@Dean leihst du mir mal deines ^^)
> 
> -Aison



Kriegt jede Menge Bikes hinterhergeworfen und will immer noch mit anderen fahren      

Geb mich nur mit meinem (besten) Velo zufrieden, und das leih ich nicht aus, sonst wirst du noch schneller Schon der Glaube daran macht mich stark 

Das mit dem je älter um so langsamer fährt man runter stimmt bei mir


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2007)

Dean-Speedy Go schrieb:


> Das mit dem je älter um so langsamer fährt man runter stimmt bei mir



bei mir ist es das gegenteil, kein wunder wenn man sich mit 33 noch auf DH-strecken rumtreibt


----------



## smohr (12. März 2007)

So, heute endlich seit 1Woche wieder auf dem Bike!!!
Morgens fröhlich zur Arbeit(bei dem Wetter)

Abends los, in die erste Steigung und schon knallt es im rechten Pedal
Hab ich des jetzt Totgetretten?
vorsichtig nach Hause geradelt (20km). Hat das vielleicht geknarzt
zum Glück hat mein Mech am Montag offen. Neue dran und das alte mal aufgemacht......
Da kamen fast nur noch halbe Kugeln raus....
So viel zum Thema "Totmannpedal"


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2007)

musst gestern auch festellen dass die Schlammfahrten diesen Herbst/Winter auch was Negatives haben, Kette, Trigger Schalthebel und X-Type Lagerschale links (Innenlager) sind futsch, beim innenlager kam so eine schön zermalmmte feine Sauce raus   

War wieder aktiv diese Nacht mit Fideo schneiden  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjyMj_0UwTA 

...vom Sonntag, leider immer noch schlechte Qualität, da ich noch nicht raus hab wie und welches das beste ist, zum Uploaden, sogar die Musik musste leiden


----------



## hubabuba (13. März 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> So, heute endlich seit 1Woche wieder auf dem Bike!!!
> Morgens fröhlich zur Arbeit(bei dem Wetter)
> 
> Abends los, in die erste Steigung und schon knallt es im rechten Pedal
> ...



Welcome back.

So wie deine Pedale sahen vor ein paar Wochen die Lager meiner Hinterbauwippe auch aus.
Bei Pedalen gehe ich sowieso nur noch von einer begrenzten Lebensdauer aus. Meine Eggbeater SL halten ein Jahr, wenn man den Winter durchfährt. Dann ist Schulz.
Wie blaubaer richtig feststellte zeigt der viele Schlamm im Winter und generell die vielen Kilometer halt schon wie viele Teile am Bike als Verschleissteile mit begrenzter Lebensdauer anzusehen sind.
Neben dem Üblichen: Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Reifen und Bremsbeläge, sind das halt auch alle Lager des Hinterbaus, die Federelemente (vor allen die Gabel), eben die Pedale und die Schaltzüge.
Da kommt schon einiges zusammen.
Ab und zu noch ein Freilauf oder eine ganzes Laufrad weil die Felge stirbt ...


----------



## two wheels (13. März 2007)

@ blaubaer

Cooler Ritt, coole Strecke, aber kommisches Movie. Ne Mischung zwischen farbig und s/w, sieht lustig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (15. März 2007)

Also ich finde, dass wir in den letzten Tagen richtig gut punkten. Das finde ich toll. Muss auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Eddieman (16. März 2007)

Und trotzdem sind wir im Teamranking zurückgefallen....


----------



## hubabuba (16. März 2007)

Tja dann wirds halt nix mit dem Ferrari den Du Dir vom Preisgeld kaufen wolltest....

BTW: Ich habe heute mal nachgewogen. Mein Rucksack für den Arbeitsweg mit Businessklamotten, Duschsachen, Handtuch, Laptop, Regensachen etc. etc. etc. wiegt 10.5kg. Irgendwie schon ein bisschen viel.
Anderseits beruhigt das mich in soweit, dass ich nun entspannter bin, wenn ich die Kurzstrecken-Schönwetter-Biker (natürlich ohne Gepäck) auf ihrer 8km Runde am Uetzgi nicht immer abhängen kann.


----------



## Aison (16. März 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Mein Rucksack ... wiegt 10.5kg. Irgendwie schon ein bisschen viel.



Hrhr, da werde ich mal nach dir ausschau halten  Der mit dem grössten Rucksack bist dann du


----------



## AmmuNation (16. März 2007)

11 Punkte mehr dank diesem Eintrag:
http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/einheiten/details/40101

War ganz lustig! 
Nachmittags unter der brennenden Sonne über den Pfannenstil nach Uetikon am See.. naja.. nicht ganz.. zuerst mal aufm Berglein rumgekurvt, dann mal irgendwann ne Uetikoner Tafel gefunden, dort angekommen bis ganz runter, fast zum Bahnhof... dabei war die Alte Bergstrasse viel weiter oben.. also hochstrampeln und links einschlagen.. Ortstafel... MEILEN?!? 
Naja, schlussendlich hab ichs dank nem Local gefunden. 

Dann ein wenig verweilt mit einer Kollegin und später wieder heim.. nachts!  War ganz lustig die ganzen Wurzeltrails (welche ich Bergab garnicht gesehen hatte...) zu entdecken und hochzufahren. Auf einmal trampelt mir ein Jogger vorm Bild rum welcher sich vom Scheinwerfer erschrocken hat... "Hallo.. sorry fürs Blände!" 

Dann wars ziemlich still, lediglich mein Radio24 lief ganz leise am Lenker und irgendwelche Tiere... erst kurz vor der Hochwacht kam mir ein anderer Biker entgegen.

Kurz eingekehrt, gemütlich gemacht und dann Downhill... die schönsten Trails hab ich aber ausgelassen, da ich dann zu weit links wäre und wieder hochtrampeln müsste für richtung Forch. Keinen Bock drauf, bin sonst schon kaputt...


----------



## hubabuba (17. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Hrhr, da werde ich mal nach dir ausschau halten  Der mit dem grössten Rucksack bist dann du


Da könntest Du recht haben. Vor allem sieht es ziemlich lächerlich aus, so ein 38 Liter Monster. Aber ich kann nichts vor Ort deponieren und muss halt alles mitschleppen.
Wenns warm wird kann ich hoffentlich wieder auf den etwas kleineren Rucksack umstellen. Dann schleppt man ja weniger Bike- und Businessklamotten mit.
Aber einen Vorteil hat das Ganze. Rückenprobleme bei langen Touren und Marathons habe ich keine; auch mit dem HT nicht. Das ist ein wirklich gutes Training für die gesamte Stützmuskulatur.


----------



## Aison (17. März 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Aber einen Vorteil hat das Ganze. Rückenprobleme bei langen Touren und Marathons habe ich keine; auch mit dem HT nicht. Das ist ein wirklich gutes Training für die gesamte Stützmuskulatur.



Hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht   Ich selber bin diesbezüglich noch ziemlich anfällig. Ein Rucksack verursacht bei mir noch schnell einmal Nackenschmerzen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch selten einen trage, auch bei Marathons usw... nicht. Rückenprobleme selber hab ich keine.

gruss


----------



## Aison (17. März 2007)

Heute musste ich mal noch die Stabilität dieses kleinen Holzstapels testen, der mein Vater vor unserer Garage gemacht hat


----------



## hubabuba (17. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gleich gedacht   Ich selber bin diesbezüglich noch ziemlich anfällig. Ein Rucksack verursacht bei mir noch schnell einmal Nackenschmerzen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auch selten einen trage, auch bei Marathons usw... nicht. Rückenprobleme selber hab ich keine.
> 
> gruss



Während eines Marathons trage ich natürlich auch keinen Rücksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (17. März 2007)

Ivo, du bisch es dubeli. 

Lustige Fotos. 

Und wieder 2:45h mehr für die Schweiz.


----------



## Monsterwade (18. März 2007)

Nach drei Tagen mit teilweise heftigem Regen hat es endlich wieder 35 Grad im Schatten. Was gibt es da besseres, als eine kleine Radtour zum Rattentempel von Deshnok zu unternehmen. Da kann man sich zu den 20 Punkten auch noch gleich einen richtig schoenen Sonnenbrand holen trotz kiloweise Creme.
Wer einmal ein indisches Rad gefahren ist, weiss ein Baumark-Bike zu schaetzen.


----------



## Aison (18. März 2007)

Trotz 4 Tage (Mo-Do) Militär (GST Luzern) konnte ich diese Woche wieder paar Punkte sammeln  und 410km ins Trainingstagebuch eintragen


----------



## Bulldozer (18. März 2007)

@Monsterwade,

Tja dann wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Spass. Bei uns soll ab morgen der Winter kommen  , mal schauen ob das wirklich auch eintrifft.


@Rest,

Heute habe ich's mal wieder so richtig krachen lassen. Stufen, Treppen, Baumstämme, Findlinge, ... ... alles was vors Rad kam wurde übersprungen. Und zwischendurch sammelte ich gleich noch fürs morgige Nachtessen --> Bärlauchspätzli  Vielleicht vertreibt dann mein Mundgeruch das kommende schlechte Wetter


----------



## Aison (18. März 2007)

Bulldozer schrieb:


> Heute habe ich's mal wieder so richtig krachen lassen. Stufen, Treppen, Baumstämme, Findlinge, ... ... alles was vors Rad kam wurde übersprungen. Und zwischendurch sammelte ich gleich noch fürs morgige Nachtessen --> Bärlauchspätzli  Vielleicht vertreibt dann mein Mundgeruch das kommende schlechte Wetter



Naja, der Schnee selber wird sicher nicht liegen bleiben, jedenfalls nicht im Flachland. Die Temperaturen gehen ja durch den Tag nie unter 0 Grad. Andernseits wäre es auch gut, wenn es nochmals so richtig gefrieren würde. Auf die Insektenplage kann ich gut verzichten...


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Es regnet, ist vernebelt und sieht richtig ******** aus im moment. 

Aison.. schleichwerbung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (18. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Aison.. schleichwerbung?



machst du ja auch mit deinem Bild


----------



## AmmuNation (18. März 2007)

Shit, wenn ich nun sage, dass meine Werbung sehr schnell sein kann, würde ich mir selber nen Stein in den Weg legen... 

Heute Mittag habe ich mir noch überlegt kurz auf den Pfanni zu gehen (und dann dahin wo es mich hinzieht) und zurück, wollte aber doch nicht. Und kurze Zeit später hat es gewindet wie blöd, noch später geregnet... 

Das heisst wieder matschige Trails am Weekend, solange es halbwegs schön wird... Wobei ich nun genug hab von Schlamm und Bikeputzen. 

Achja: In meiner "stammbeck" habe ich einen RRler gesehen in einem ultrageilen Trikot... Vorne und hinten ein riiiesen Smilie, genau gleich wie unser "" nur in Gelb.

Auf der Hose links und rechts klein nochmal. Hat mich richtig aufgeheitert  Und nun will ich auch so eins  Wo kann man sich sowas machen lassen?  Habe mich net getraut ihn zu fragen...


----------



## juergets (18. März 2007)

@monsterwade
Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen in Nepal! Wir brachten jeden Abend ein kaputtes Fahrrad zum Vermieter zurück. Der schlimmste Zwischenfall war ein abgebrochenes Pedal (ui tat das weh, aber nicht am Fuss!) 
Es freut mich, dass Du doch noch für uns Punkte sammelst.
Jürg


----------



## Bulldozer (20. März 2007)




----------



## hubabuba (20. März 2007)

Muss ich jetzt wirklich nochmal die Spikereifen montieren? Null Bock auf Schnee, Matsch und Schlamm.
Erst mal Ergometern und abwarten ....


----------



## Aison (20. März 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt wirklich nochmal die Spikereifen montieren? Null Bock auf Schnee, Matsch und Schlamm.
> Erst mal Ergometern und abwarten ....



Hab ich mir auch vorgenommen für diese Woche  Für etwas steht bei mir noch eine Spinningbike und eine freie Rolle im Keller, hab das Zeugs diesen Winter kaum gebraucht


----------



## Bulldozer (20. März 2007)

Ich glaube kaum, dass es noch so richtige Eisflächen geben wird, von dem her gesehen werde ich meine Spikes sicherlich nicht montieren. Ein gutes Profil ist aber schon sinnvoll, also weniger ein Racing Ralph.


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. März 2007)

Bin am Wochenende rund um den Walensee gefahren. 
Herrlichste Trails und noch fast keine Wandersleute waren unterwegs.

So machte es richtig Spass Punkte für den Winterpokal zu sammeln. 

Leider sind für die nächsten Tage die Wetteraussichten nicht gerade angetan um viele Punkte zu sammeln. Oder zählt Schneeschaufeln auch als Sportart?  


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## hubabuba (21. März 2007)

Ich nutze die Woche als ReKom Woche bevor es richtig an die intensiven Einheiten geht. Leider nur ein paar Punkte vom Ergometern. Na ja, mein WP Ziel habe ich sowieso schon übererfüllt....


----------



## Aison (21. März 2007)

haha, ich kriege fast den "psycho" auf dem Ergometer   natürlich nur intensiv, nach GA1 könntest mich einliefern 

EDIT: Heute war ich 140min auf dem Spinningbike (KA). Hab das aber nur so lange ausgehalten weil zur gleichen Zeit zufälligerweise eine Gruppe von geistig Behinderten auch im Trainingsraum der Uni waren. War wirklich unterhaltsam, vorallem war es "niedlich" wie sie mir Tips geben wollten, damit ich schneller bin. Lustig war auch einer, der sehr stark übergewichtig war. Der ging aufs Rudergerät. Danaben stellte er eine Packung Süssigkeiten und immer nach 10x Schlägen hat er angehalten und was genascht 
Andere auf dem Spinningbike wollten es mir nachmachen und haben geschwitzt wie die Weltmeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddieman (22. März 2007)

Ich bin jetzt halt wieder auf den LL-Ski unterwegs. Soviel Schnee wie momentan hatte es in Einsiedeln den ganzen "Winter" nicht annähernd.

Blöderweise endet der Winterpokal am Sonntag. Dabei hätte ich nächste Woche Punkte gesammelt wie noch nie, es geht nähmlich für eine Woche nach Giverola an die Wärme um ein paar Velo-km abzuspulen...


----------



## Bulldozer (22. März 2007)

Fuhr heute im Gelände wo Holzfällmaschinen ihre Spuren hinterlassen hatten. Auweia war das ne Schnee-Schlamm Schlacht. Und den eingefrorenen Schlamm danach wegzukriegen war gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## pisskopp (22. März 2007)

Voll toll


----------



## redblack (22. März 2007)

heisst pisskopp, sich verpissen, wäre volltoll.


----------



## Aison (22. März 2007)

"Im Internet werden jene Menschen als Troll bezeichnet, die Beiträge verschicken, mit denen sie erkennbar provozieren wollen, ohne einen wirklichen Beitrag zur Diskussion zu leisten. Ihr Ziel ist es, Diskussionen um ihrer selbst willen auszulösen, ohne wirklich am Thema interessiert zu sein, wütende Antworten zu provozieren, Menschen mit anderer Meinung zu diskreditieren oder eine Diskussion zu sabotieren, indem eine unangenehme Atmosphäre geschaffen wird. Hierbei werden gerne die Diskussionsmethoden der Rabulistik und der Eristik angewandt."


```
--------------------------
                         /|  /|  |                          |
                         ||__||  |       Trolle bitte       |
                        /   O O\__           nicht          |
                       /          \         füttern!        |
                      /      \     \                        |
                     /   _    \     \ ----------------------
                    /    |\____\     \     ||
                   /     | | | |\____/     ||
                  /       \|_|_|/   |    __||
                 /  /  \            |____| ||
                /   |   | /|        |      --|
                |   |   |//         |____  --|
         * _    |  |_|_|_|          |     \-/
      *-- _--\ _ \     //           |
        /  _     \\ _ //   |        /
      *  /   \_ /- | -     |       |
        *      ___ c_c_c_C/ \C_c_c_c____________
```
"Damit ist ausgedrückt, dass keine Antwort auf Troll-Posts gegeben werden soll, um den dahinter stehenden Teilnehmern die Aufmerksamkeit, nach der sie sich sehnen, nicht zu verschaffen."

Auszug aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)


----------



## AmmuNation (22. März 2007)

Ich Pfeife habe total vergessen meine Singletrailmaps Züri Oberland + Ticino zu zahlen. Deswegen bekam ich heute die wohl allergeilste Mahnung dies gibt per Post zugestellt. 



> Die Buchhalter der Swiss Sports Publishing haben in deren Kammern entdeckt, dass von Ihnen noch offene Posten ausstehend sind. Wir nehmen an, dass auch Sie lieber auf den Biketrails rumknütteln als den Buchhaltungskram zu erledigen. Trotzdem bitten wir Sie, die offenen Posten bis am 28.03.07 zu begleichen, das wäre ganz toll.



Das hat mich richtig aufgeheitert. Trotz der Tatsache, dass ich keine Mahngebühr drauflegen muss, überweise ich mal freiwillig 5.- mehr, wegen des nicht zu unterschätzenden Unterhaltungsfaktors.


----------



## pisskopp (23. März 2007)

Bitte entschuldigt mein Voll Toll, 
war wohl falsch Ausgedrückt.

Wollte Bulldozer zu seinem Beitrag:
"Fuhr heute im Gelände wo Holzfällmaschinen ihre Spuren hinterlassen hatten. Auweia war das ne Schnee-Schlamm Schlacht. Und den eingefrorenen Schlamm danach wegzukriegen war gar nicht so einfach"

Gratulieren, Besonders der "Beitrag zur Diskussion" wie Aison es nennt, fand ich erwähnenswert "zur Erinnerung der Thread heist"Der Winterpokal startet wieder"

OK? Also Jungs, Sorry und @Bulldozer, was möchtest du mit dem Beitrag sagen? bitte enschuldige, ich möchte nicht "Haarspalterisch" oder wie Aison es ausdrückt "Rabulistsisch" aber Ich bekomme den Zusammenhang nicht hin.
Danke


----------



## smohr (23. März 2007)

Kommentare von Pisskopp sind immer kurz und knackig leider ohne smilie's(ich mag sie, weil die kommen "frisch von der Leber weg")

Zurück zum Thema....

Hab heute das Bike zuhause gelassen... wegen "Kopfweh" Gefahr im Wald....

Morgen ist vielleicht noch was mit laufen
und Sonntag HOFFENTLICH noch letzte Punkte für den Winterpokal

Da mein Ziel auf der 1.Seite zu finishen in Frage steht.....


----------



## Bulldozer (23. März 2007)

Mit diesem Bild dokumentiere ich den krönenden Abschluss des WP 06/07. Gratulation an mein Team HoppSchwiiz II. Wir sind auf Platz 37, ich glaube das kann sich sehen lassen, wenn ich auch nicht der treibende Motor fürs gute Ergebnis war.





@Aison,
Merci für den Hinweis 

@smohr,
"... Trolle bestreiten meist vehement, dass sie solche sind, und versuchen ihren Provokationen den Anschein der Ernsthaftigkeit zu geben."

So und in etwa 1.5h geht's zum SNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (23. März 2007)

@ bulldozer

Geiles Pic! So ähnlich sah es das letzte mal auch bei mir aus


----------



## AmmuNation (23. März 2007)

Moment... Baumaschine hat auch ein Canyon? 

Und nun eine Preisfrage: Welcher Vollidiot bügelt bei 60cm Neuschnee, starkem Schneefall und bewölktem Himmel mit NobbyNics durch die Gegend? Richtig! Ich!  
Dafür ist es nun PERFEKT bis in jede Ritze sauber!  Hab auch Fotos, die kommen allerdings später.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auf den Pfanni, wenn man jedoch schon auf Gerader Strecke kaum fahren kann, liess ich das bleiben. Ich brauchte bis an den Fuss vom Pfannenstil und zurück länger, als ich eigentlich bis ganz hoch und zurück habe... 

http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/einheiten/details/41602


----------



## smohr (23. März 2007)

Leute, machen wir noch ne Abschlusstour für den Winterpokal??
"Gubrist-Altberg-Lägern"ca. meldet euch im "Hasenberg-Lägern" Thread...


----------



## pisskopp (24. März 2007)

Ich bin ein Troll, somit sei dies auch klar gestellt
Was ist SNR


----------



## Bulldozer (24. März 2007)

Ehrlichkeit soll belohnt werden.

SNR = Snow Night Ride


----------



## AmmuNation (25. März 2007)

Ich hab trotzdem noch was eingefädelt, dass ich heute aufn Bock kann. Erstmals wird er quasi als Transportmittel benutzt und ersetzt somit S18, S5, S41 und den Bus 520. 

Fahre nach Freienstein via Bülach... zwar grossteils Strasse, über den Hügel aber auch Wald. Kenne mich da nicht so aus, werde deshalb einen Kollegen auf sein SIS-Starrbike (!!  ) Setzen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (25. März 2007)

12 letzte Punkte für die Schweiz von mir.


----------



## redblack (26. März 2007)

bravo, 3 teams in den ersten 40.


----------



## two wheels (26. März 2007)

@ hansi
bald bald, ist der gottahrd wieder offen! mindestens die strasse


----------



## smohr (26. März 2007)

@all
Leute ihr habt tolles geleistet beim Winterpokal
(ich mach jetzt Pause bis November)

@Biere Bike Club - Team
Schade habt ihr nicht auch gepostet(oder hab ich was übersehen??)

@Bulldozer
Hast ja noch richtig gas gegeben, nach deinem Bruch!!!

@Eddieman
Gratulation 1. Platz im Skilanglauf

Hoppschwiiz II hat im laufen aber drauf gemacht


----------



## Aison (26. März 2007)

So und jetzt geht der richtige Pokal los


----------



## blaubaer (27. März 2007)

redblack schrieb:


> bravo, 3 teams in den ersten 40.



Danke, wir wissen ja das wir 3. sind   



smohr schrieb:


> @all
> Leute ihr habt tolles geleistet beim Winterpokal
> (ich mach jetzt Pause bis November)



Danke und  



Aison schrieb:


> So und jetzt geht der richtige Pokal los


ja genau, denn wer geht schon im winter Biken ??


----------



## hubabuba (27. März 2007)

Man kann auch im Sommer biken??????
Mücken, Sonnenbrand, Hitzschlag, Bäume mit Blättern die einem die Sicht versperren, Horden von Schönwetterbiker und zu allem Übel: Biken bei Tageslicht????
Willst Du Dir das wirklich antun?


----------



## Bulldozer (27. März 2007)

smohr schrieb:


> @Bulldozer
> Hast ja noch richtig gas gegeben, nach deinem Bruch!!!



Ja, glücklicherweise war alles halb so schlimm. Und der Winter ist eh gerade erst gekommen und hat sich ja bereits wieder verzogen.



hubabuba schrieb:


> Man kann auch im Sommer biken??????
> 1)Mücken, 2)Sonnenbrand, 3)Hitzschlag, 4)Bäume mit Blättern die einem die Sicht versperren, 5)Horden von Schönwetterbiker und zu allem Übel: 6)Biken bei Tageslicht????
> Willst Du Dir das wirklich antun?



1)Mücken-/Zeckenspray
2)Sonnencreme/Fullface Helm/Protektoren
3)Glace/Bier
4)schneller fahren dann siehtst du auch schneller wieder
5)wo ich fahre fährt eh fast niemand
6)Sonnenbrille oder ne Lampe fürs nächtliche Treiben


----------



## blaubaer (27. März 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Man kann auch im Sommer biken??????
> Mücken, Sonnenbrand, Hitzschlag, Bäume mit Blättern die einem die Sicht versperren, Horden von Schönwetterbiker und zu allem Übel: Biken bei Tageslicht????
> Willst Du Dir das wirklich antun?



Stimmt  
du hast die scharen von Rotsocken vergessen


----------



## Aison (27. März 2007)

Und die fetten Walkingfrauen, die wieder aus ihrem Winterschlaf aufwachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (28. März 2007)

Aison. 

Auf den Sommer freue ich mich schon. GEIL! Nightrides bei >22°C!! 
Ausserdem sind dann die Leute nicht so verschlossen und prüde. 

Die Nachteile habe ich garnie beachtet. Und unser Foren-Kaugummi hat mir gerade die vorfreude vermiest  Sonntagsfahrer/Schönwetterbiker, Uetlibergtrail-runterschieber und tonnenweise Nordic Walker.. :kotz:


----------



## two wheels (29. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> Und die fetten Walkingfrauen, die wieder aus ihrem Winterschlaf aufwachen.





AmmuNation schrieb:


> (...) tonnenweise Nordic Walker.. :kotz:



Soviele können es ja dann nicht sein


----------



## pisskopp (29. März 2007)

Zitiere Google: "Ein Troll im Usenet ist, im Gegensatz zur Gestalt der nordischen Sage, kein Dämon, sondern eine Person, die wissentlich Fehlinformationen verbreitet. Zweck der Übung soll es sein, eine wenig sinnvolle Diskussion in Gang zu bringen.
"
Somit distanziere ich mich davon !

Wenig Sinnvoll wars schon und Fehlinformationen verbreite ich "selten"


----------



## AmmuNation (29. März 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Soviele können es ja dann nicht sein



Wänn du wüsstisch! Ich sehe so auf so gut wie jeder Biketour welche halbwegs schönes Wetter bietet so eine schare von Nordic-Dödeln 

Nur bei Pisswetter, Schlamm oder wenns auch nur schon ein klein wenig Bewölkt ist bleiben die ärmsten zu Haus.


----------



## Aison (29. März 2007)

@pisskopp


----------



## hubabuba (29. März 2007)

Etwas früher und bei schönem Wetter von der Arbeit heimwärts geradelt und tatsächlich: Der erste Schwall Schönwetterbiker am Uetzgi.
Die Plage wird mich jetzt jeden Abend (ausser bei Regen) beglücken.
Fertig mit einsamem Biken in den Sonnenuntergang.
Jetzt heisst es bergauf wieder an jeder Kurve aufpassen, dass man nicht von wild schlingernden Möchtegern-DH-Profis plattgewalzt wird.
Zusätzliche Freude bereitet es von den 10km-Abendrunden-CC-Weltmeistern überholt zu werden.
Das wird sich aber, zumindest teilweise ändern, wenn ich hie und da ohne viel Ballast und mit den Carbon-HT zur Arbeit fahren werde Dann schlägt meine Stunde ...
Und die ersten Mücken habe ich heute auch schon verschluckt. Sind recht würzig in dieser Saison.


----------



## smohr (29. März 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> ...tonnenweise Nordic Walker.. :kotz:



5 Stück a 200kg=1tonne

Kein Wunder brauchen die, die ganze Wegbreite


----------



## Aison (29. März 2007)

@hubabua  kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Zwar weniger vom biken aber vom GA1 Training mit dem RR  Da werde ich teilweise auch von Fahrern überhohlt die ihr persönliches Zeitfahren veranstalten ^^. Und die meinen dann wie toll sie sind (sieht man jeweils gut)  Ich denke dann: "Oh man du Spack ich bin schon 150km unterwegs und du maximal so 20km und trotzdem könnte ich dir jetzt problemlos am Arsch kleben bleiben".

Naja, ich werde mir den Spass natürlich auch nicht nehmen lassen und mit Raceausrüstung den Uetliberg hochheizen  Hab auch schon entsprechende Kommentare gehört, als ich die gleiche keuchende Gruppe 2x bei rauffahren überholte  Ist zwar auch kindisch, aber Spass muss sein ^^


----------



## hubabuba (29. März 2007)

Ganz so heftig kann ich als alter Sack natürlich nicht vom Leder ziehen ...
Aber der eine oder andere wird schon dran glauben müssen. Jetzt ist ja eh wieder Zeit für Intervalle im roten Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (29. März 2007)

Man ist nur so alt wie man sich fühlt


----------



## hubabuba (29. März 2007)

Also letztes Jahr nach dem SBM war ich dann wohl so ca. 135 Jahre alt


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (30. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> @hubabua  kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Zwar weniger vom biken aber vom GA1 Training mit dem RR  Da werde ich teilweise auch von Fahrern überhohlt die ihr persönliches Zeitfahren veranstalten ^^. Und die meinen dann wie toll sie sind (sieht man jeweils gut)  Ich denke dann: "Oh man du Spack ich bin schon 150km unterwegs und du maximal so 20km und trotzdem könnte ich dir jetzt problemlos am Arsch kleben bleiben".
> 
> Naja, ich werde mir den Spass natürlich auch nicht nehmen lassen und mit Raceausrüstung den Uetliberg hochheizen  Hab auch schon entsprechende Kommentare gehört, als ich die gleiche keuchende Gruppe 2x bei rauffahren überholte  Ist zwar auch kindisch, aber Spass muss sein ^^




Hab mal an einem Sonntagmorgen um halb 9 nach dem Nachtfischen mit dem Schlafsack auf dem Kampfrucksack und 2 herausschauenden Fischerruten mit dem  Designmountainbike(vom Fischerkollegen) mit rostiger Kette und kaputtem knarrendem Tretlager mich auf dem Heimweg in den Windschatten einer 3erGruppe designter Möchtegernhardcoregümmeler gehängt, haben mich kommen hören aber ich konnte mich im Windschatten einnisten  die haben dann Vollgas gegeben à la Zeitfahren bis alle sauer waren(inklusiv ich) und explodierten bis ich dann in einer kleinen Steigung alle  überholt habe und davon fuhr. Hatten in der Nacht nichts gefangen aber der Tag war gerettet(für mich)

Ich bin auch noch nicht aus dem Alter raus um kein Kindskopf mehr zu sein


----------



## pisskopp (1. April 2007)

Nein, ich muss schon sagen, ihr seit ganz tolle & krasse Typen!

Ich hab letztens mit meinem Klapprad soe in CC-Heini (Mit engem buntem Team Tricko und rasierten Beinen) auf einer Forststrasse bergab überholt.
Ich weis nicht was das war aber das Bike hat gequietscht, war bestimmt das ganze Carbon an dem Hobel. Der sass auch so komisch drauf, Arsch oben und die Beine abgespreizt. Was der alles für ein Schrott am Lenker hatte GPS / Tacho / Pulsuhr,,, Der würde sich sicher glatt verfahren. Aber daheim zieht er sich dann seine Trainingsstatistikenr rein oder stellt die gar ins Netz..

Ich glaube einfach, dass wenn sich ein Mann so etwas antut (Enges unglaublich buntes Trikot, Ne enge Hose (Sah aus wie ein Ballet Tänzer) Rasierte Beine , Kopftuch, Winzig kleiner Sattel, GPS (Muss  wohl zu dumm sein um sich zurecht zufinden)..) Ich glaub der war schwul..
Oder der hat von seinen Eltern zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?

Wie heist der Thread? Bin der tollste biker?
Ah ne.. Winterpokal..


----------



## vaginamaxima (1. April 2007)

das war ich...



pisskopp schrieb:


> Nein, ich muss schon sagen, ihr seit ganz tolle & krasse Typen!
> 
> Ich hab letztens mit meinem Klapprad soe in CC-Heini (Mit engem buntem Team Tricko und rasierten Beinen) auf einer Forststrasse bergab überholt.
> Ich weis nicht was das war aber das Bike hat gequietscht, war bestimmt das ganze Carbon an dem Hobel. Der sass auch so komisch drauf, Arsch oben und die Beine abgespreizt. Was der alles für ein Schrott am Lenker hatte GPS / Tacho / Pulsuhr,,, Der würde sich sicher glatt verfahren. Aber daheim zieht er sich dann seine Trainingsstatistikenr rein oder stellt die gar ins Netz..
> ...


----------



## AmmuNation (1. April 2007)

pisskopp du troll. 

Enge Hosen sehn zwar beschissen aus, haben aber ganz eindeutig ihre vorteile. Kennt halt ein Klappradfahrer nicht.

@vaginamaxima (wie kommt man auf so einen Nick ): Wohnst du tatsächlich in der Schweiz oder spionierst du hier nur? 

Wenns stimmt, wo sieht man dein ESX6?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> haben aber ganz eindeutig ihre vorteile.



z.B. ????????????????


----------



## AmmuNation (1. April 2007)

Ein Wort: Funktionswäsche!
Sollte selbsterklärend sein. Hab dich lieb Bärli. 

Achja, diese Unterjacken der Parkajacke eignen sich ja HERVORRAGEND zum Biken im Winter! Geben recht warm, auch wenns nicht wirklich Funktionswäsche ist. 

Grüessli as Vreni vom ZL in Windisch, die weiss was guet isch. 

(Das hab ich jetzt nur wegen Bärli geschrieben. Das Foto im TmIV hat ja erklärt wo er Arbeitet.  )


----------



## pisskopp (2. April 2007)

Ahh Funktionswäsche...
Schnell die Büchs runter, dann kommt der schnelle CC`ler von hinten vorbei..
Und das Polster ist von Zewa-Wisch-und-weg...
Das alles noch antibakteriell??

Jetzt wird mir der Begriff "Spritztour" etwas klarer


----------



## blaubaer (2. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ein Wort: Funktionswäsche!
> Sollte selbsterklärend sein. Hab dich lieb Bärli.
> 
> Achja, diese Unterjacken der Parkajacke eignen sich ja HERVORRAGEND zum Biken im Winter! Geben recht warm, auch wenns nicht wirklich Funktionswäsche ist.
> ...




aha, Funktionswäsche, meine loterigen FR-hosen hab ich aber lieber, die funktionieren auch  

hab noch nie die unterjacke der parka angehabt, geschweige denn eine parka  mir reicht eine goretex-regenjacke und 3pullovers im winter


----------



## AmmuNation (2. April 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> aha, Funktionswäsche, meine loterigen FR-hosen hab ich aber lieber, die funktionieren auch
> 
> hab noch nie die unterjacke der parka angehabt, geschweige denn eine parka  mir reicht eine goretex-regenjacke und 3pullovers im winter



Im Sommer sind lotterige und luftige Freeridehosen tatsächlich angenehmer.  Haben auch so praktische Taschen an der Seite. 

Die Parkajacke ist kein Wärmespender  Zwar Windbreaker und Gore, aber kalt ists trotzdem darin. Die Unterjacke ist dann so quasi der wärmende Teil in der Kombination.  Und zum Biken im Winter auch ganz ok. 
Im minimum e weschte drum!


----------



## smohr (2. April 2007)

@Blaubear

"we are the man in tights" (Männer in Strumpf...)kam mir doch glatt in den Sinn.....

Hab da letzthin auch einen gesehen der es mit der Grösse(kleine) wohl etwas
übertrieben hat und ich mir gedacht hab das "Buenos Aires" ist was anderes


----------



## hubabuba (3. April 2007)

Zum Thema Tights: Gestern die erste Ausfahrt in kurzen Hosen. (OK, ok, downhill mit Beinlingen)
Der Frühling kommt.


----------

